# Segreto rivelato



## dario123 (22 Aprile 2017)

Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
Sono stato a cena con  una mia amica che lavora nella nostra stessa fabbrica  e durante una cena tra un bicchiere di vino e altro abbiamo parlato dei nostri segreti ...e io stupidamente mi sono confidato.....
ora ho paura che un domani lei possa confidarsi con qualcuno e rivelare questo segreto?
Come potrei tutelarmi se il marito venisse a sapere da passaparola il malfatto?
Basterebbe negare tutto? per passare legalmente indenni?  lei e' l'unica a cui l'ho detto ...
In caso lei rivelasse a piu' persone il fatto potrebbe essere diffamazione?
ho fatto una stupidata....lo so e temo per una ripercussione su una storia ormai finita ....
chiedo aiuto a qualche esperto ....se la mia e' solo paranoia .....o rischio tangibile esiste!!!
grazie


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
> ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
> ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
> il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
> ...


se la maldicenza bastasse ad integrare la diffamazione, ci sarebbero milioni di condanne ogni anno.

se la storia è conclusa da tempo, nega tutto, anche l'evidenza, chè solo la confessione può inchiodarti.

in generale, non si confidano certe cose a chi potrebbe crearci dei problemi.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
> ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
> ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
> il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
> ...


Io non farei niente
Un domani succedesse qualcosa, puoi sempre dire che lo avevi detto x farti bello con la tua amica, dato che volevi portartela a letto, ma non era vero

Dato che noi uomini a volte facciamo queste stronzate patetiche, nessuno avrà eventualmente difficoltà a crederti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
> ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
> ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
> il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
> ...


Beh a meno che la tua collega non lo rivelasse durante l'assemblea sindacale di fronte a più persone Non credo possa esserci alcuna diffamazione 
Eventualmente il passaparola io lo dico e tizio che lo ripete a Caio che poi informa sempronio sarebbe semplice pettegolezzo 
E comunque tu nega e di che volevo vantarti di una cosa in realtà  mai avvenuta 
Benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Ma poi figurati se lo andrà mai a raccontare...


----------



## zagor (22 Aprile 2017)

Ciao, sono purtroppo costretto a dissentire dalle opinioni che ho letto. Se e quando la tua collega deciderà di metterti nei guai, lo farà senza che tu sappia nulla. La voce si diffonderà inizialmente a tua insaputa ed arriverà alle orecchie del tuo capo. Che probabilmente metterà sotto pressione sua moglie, non partendo da un generico sospetto, ma da un nome e cognome preciso. Spero che tu ti sa limitato nelle tue esternazioni, perchè se avrai anche, più o meno casualmente circoscritto un periodo preciso durante il quale si è svolta la relazione, il tuo capo avrà molti altri elementi per valutare il comportamento della moglie in quel periodo preciso.


----------



## insane (22 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
> ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
> ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
> il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
> ...


karma is a bitch


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ciao, sono purtroppo costretto a dissentire dalle opinioni che ho letto. Se e quando la tua collega deciderà di metterti nei guai, lo farà senza che tu sappia nulla. La voce si diffonderà inizialmente a tua insaputa ed arriverà alle orecchie del tuo capo. Che probabilmente metterà sotto pressione sua moglie, non partendo da un generico sospetto, ma da un nome e cognome preciso. Spero che tu ti sa limitato nelle tue esternazioni, perchè se avrai anche, più o meno casualmente circoscritto un periodo preciso durante il quale si è svolta la relazione, il tuo capo avrà molti altri elementi per valutare il comportamento della moglie in quel periodo preciso.


Sono completamente d'accordo. Anche se legalmente sei a posto, se il tuo capo ti potrà nuocere lo farà.
Io da tradito, ho bloccato la carriera di un mio sottoposto con cui mia moglie mi ha tradito.
La qualifica che aveva 7 anni fà, c'è l'ha adesso e fino a quando io non morirò non schioda.
Della serie chi la fà l'aspetti.
Puoi rimediare in un solo modo, se la tua collega ti ha rilevato ssuoi segreti inconfessabili sei a posto (si chiama ricatto), altrimenti ciao.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo. Anche se legalmente sei a posto, se il tuo capo ti potrà nuocere lo farà.
> Io da tradito, ho bloccato la carriera di un mio sottoposto con cui mia moglie mi ha tradito.
> La qualifica che aveva 7 anni fà, c'è l'ha adesso e fino a quando io non morirò non schioda.
> Della serie chi la fà l'aspetti.
> Puoi rimediare in un solo modo, se la tua collega ti ha rilevato ssuoi segreti inconfessabili sei a posto (si chiama ricatto), altrimenti ciao.


sei consapevole che se sto tizio viene a sapere che gli blocchi la carriera per essersi portato a letto tua moglie, nei casini vai tu?


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei consapevole che se sto tizio viene a sapere che gli blocchi la carriera per essersi portato a letto tua moglie, nei casini vai tu?


Guarda io l'ho fatto.

Con le prove che avevo, e con la politica dell'azienda in cui lavoro gli poteva finire molto peggio.

Lui non solo lo ha intuito, ma lo sà, l'importante e non sporcarsi le mani e far sceglier all'interessato se bere o affogare.
Non penso di essere peggiore di lui che occupava quel posto perchè io c'è l'avevo messo, che conosceva mè, sapeva che era mia moglie, conosceva i miei figli, la mia famiglia, era stato a pranzo a casa mia.

Forse non sarò meglio di lui,anzi loro, ma non ho cominciato io la guerra, e chi comincia una guerra le perdite se le deve aspettare.

In questo caso abbiamo perso tutti.


----------



## marietto (22 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei consapevole che se sto tizio viene a sapere che gli blocchi la carriera per essersi portato a letto tua moglie, nei casini vai tu?


1. Se dopo 7 anni non é accaduto, mi pare discretamente ovvio che difficilmente succederá...

2. Secondo me é molto piú difficile da provare che non il caso precedente..

3. Quindi il nuovo iscritto secondo voi non deve preoccuparsi di aver rivelato il tutto a una collega, ma Ieroluni deve preoccuparsi di qualche favore chiesto a qualche amico 7 anni fa... Beh, spassoso, direi...


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Guarda io l'ho fatto.
> 
> Con le prove che avevo, e con la politica dell'azienda in cui lavoro gli poteva finire molto peggio.
> 
> ...


solo che tu rischi di finire davanti al giudice del lavoro.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Guarda io l'ho fatto.
> 
> Con le prove che avevo, e con la politica dell'azienda in cui lavoro gli poteva finire molto peggio.
> 
> ...


Ma poi io dico è mai possibile che se mi impelago in una situazione come questa nello specifico possa mai pensare che non avrò nessun problema???????


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti voi del Forum...
> ho un piccolo problema ho bisogno di un consiglio/supporto....
> ho avuto   una relazione con una donna sposata (lo sono anche io)... ormai conclusa da tempo
> il marito e' il mio capoufficio...
> ...


Benvenuto  

Ormai il danno l'hai fatto. Non si raccontano i cazzi propri, sensibili, se possono divenire fonte di problemi.

La prima cosa che puoi fare ora, secondo me, è capire a che bisogno hai risposto nel confidarti su una storia ormai finita da tempo. 
Perchè quel bisogno, appena ti passerà la paura, si ripresenterà. 
Se hai bisogno di confidarti...paga qualcuno la prossima volta.  

Lo dico scherzando, ma non troppo, se ti è uscita una cosa che non doveva uscire è probabilmente un tuo bisogno di metterla fuori...da qualche parte dentro di te è di troppo, quindi forse il tuo aver chiacchierato risponde a qualcosa che devi mettere in ordine dentro di te. 

Questo ovviamente non riduce i danni potenziali della situazione in cui ti sei messo. Preserva solo dal rifarlo. 

Quanto al tutelarti...cosa intendi? 

Se il tuo capo inizia a farti pressing senza nessun altra motivazione che non sia il fatto che ti sei scopato la moglie, ti rivolgi a chi di dovere e il culo lo fai tu a lui. 
E alla sua mancanza di professionalità. 

Se va da tua moglie...beh...non è che puoi fare molto, se non ridurre i danni..scegliendo o di dire tutto a tua moglie o di negare fino allo spasimo anche facendo la parte del coglione. Se tua moglie se la beve... 

Di base non sentirti ricattabile. Nel senso che hai fatto almeno due stronzate. 
Ti sei trombato la moglie del capo. E quindi hai aperto canali fra lavoro e scopate. 
Ne hai parlato, e di nuovo sul lavoro. Riaprendo il canale lavoro-scopate che avevi chiuso. 

Quindi queste sono le tue responsabilità. 

Sfuggire le responsabilità toglie di lucidità. 

Assumitele. 
E difenditi nel caso in cui ti vengano ridate indietro col sovrapprezzo. 
E penso al capo che sposta nell'ambito lavorativo i cazzi suoi. 

Per ora, non farei assolutamente niente. 
E rimarrei in osservazione. Attenta.

Di base io penso che la gente non si faccia mai i cazzi propri, specialmente se può fare casino...quindi starei in campana.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se il tuo capo inizia a farti pressing senza nessun altra motivazione che non sia il fatto che ti sei scopato la moglie, ti rivolgi a chi di dovere e il culo lo fai tu a lui.
> E alla sua mancanza di professionalità.


Guardate che comunque che ci sia discriminazione bisogna provarlo. Se il capo non è stupido la vedo molto difficile, tanto più che al giorno d'oggi,a parte i casi di molestie sessuali (e poi è difficile anche per quelli) se non ci sono prove certe, il dipendente è spesso sfanculato. Tu e Perplesso siete convinti così, ma io ho i miei dubbi...

Io non so che collegamenti abbia la moglie del capo con il suo lavoro, se sia pure lei una collega o cosa, ma al momento Gli unici che hanno mostrato scarsa professionalità sono dario e la moglie del capo (forse). 




ipazia ha detto:


> E penso al capo che sposta nell'ambito lavorativo i cazzi suoi.



Quindi pensi a niente, perchè al momento non si sa neanche se lui sospetti qualcosa...
Però tu lo hai già processato, condannato e lo hai tacciato di scarsa professionalità...


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Guardate che comunque che ci sia discriminazione bisogna provarlo. Se il capo non è stupido la vedo molto difficile, tanto più che al giorno d'oggi,a parte i casi di molestie sessuali (e poi è difficile anche per quelli) se non ci sono prove certe, il dipendente è spesso sfanculato. Tu e Perplesso siete convinti così, ma io ho i miei dubbi...
> 
> Io non so che collegamenti abbia la moglie del capo con il suo lavoro, se sia pure lei una collega o cosa, ma al momento Gli unici che hanno mostrato scarsa professionalità sono dario e la moglie del capo (forse).
> 
> ...


Ipazia dice"Se",in quel caso il principale è fuor di professionalità,ma sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che Dario ha dimostrato due volte di definire il posto di lavoro come il suo parco divertimenti.
Inutile dire che spero che l'amica sia una chiacchierona e che il buon Dario,a breve,trovi vicino alla scrivania due scatole di cartone vuote,in attesa di essere riempite di tutto quello che aveva sullo scrittoio,magari anche la foto in cornice di sua moglie e figli,se ci sono....


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia dice"Se",in quel caso il principale è fuor di professionalità,ma sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che Dario ha dimostrato due volte di definire il posto di lavoro come il suo parco divertimenti.
> Inutile dire che spero che l'amica sia una chiacchierona e che il buon Dario,a breve,trovi vicino alla scrivania due scatole di cartone vuote,in attesa di essere riempite di tutto quello che aveva sullo scrittoio,magari anche la foto in cornice di sua moglie e figli,se ci sono....


...
Ipazia dice "se" nella prima parte del suo post. 

La frase che ho citato la dice slegata dal resto e a me sembra un rimprovero preventivo (per quale motivo non si sa) al capo.

Poi volevo portare avanti il concetto che le cose vanno nei due sensi, non si può scopare all'interno del proprio posto di lavoro e poi dire che chi eventualmente reagisce è poco professionale. Il primo ad essere poco professionale sei tu... (Tu non nel senso di te, tu generico)

Detto questo il licenziamento va motivato come una causa per discriminazione. Se il capo è furbo difficilmente lo licenzierà se non ha un motivo per farlo. Però se sei il capoufficio ci sono tanti modi per stare nella legalità e all'interno delle norme e rendere la vita difficile a qualcuno...


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> Ipazia dice "se" nella prima parte del suo post.
> 
> La frase che ho citato la dice slegata dal resto e a me sembra un rimprovero preventivo (per quale motivo non si sa) al capo.
> ...


Ora,in era post Renzi job's act o come cazzo si chiama,se dimostri che un dipendente,pur bravo ,è in eccedenza,gli paghi il dovuto più la bonuscita stabilita dalla legge,tanti saluti ed auguri al tuo prossimo principale,se sposato....


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora,in era post Renzi job's act o come cazzo si chiama,se dimostri che un dipendente,pur bravo ,è in eccedenza,gli paghi il dovuto più la bonuscita stabilita dalla legge,tanti saluti ed auguri al tuo prossimo principale,se sposato....


Comunque che si tratti di un'eccedenza o di una ristrutturazione lo devi sempre dimostrare...

in effetti, peró, oggi come oggi, é piú facile che il datore di lavoro ti licenzi piuttosto che tu possa vincere una causa per discriminazione, senza prove...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> non si può scopare all'interno del proprio posto di lavoro e poi dire che chi eventualmente reagisce è poco professionale. Il primo ad essere poco professionale sei tu... (Tu non nel senso di te, tu generico)
> 
> .


E perché non si può dire?

Certo che sarebbe (ipotetico) poco professionale chi reagisce su un terreno professionale in conseguenza di un problema personale

E lo possiamo dire tutti, se lo pensiamo

Il problema è.. lo pensiamo? (Eventualmente)

Io si

Un conto sono i cazzi miei 

Un altro conto è il peso professionale che devo dare ad un sottoposto che devo valutare per IL LAVORO che fa sul lavoro, e non devo valutare per chi, come, e quanto si scopa FUORI dal lavoro

Sono piani diversi

La mia valutazione PROFESSIONALE deve (dovrebbe) essere avulsa dal resto


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E perché non si può dire?Certo che sarebbe (ipotetico) poco professionale chi reagisce su un terreno professionale in conseguenza di un problema personaleE lo possiamo dire tutti, se lo pensiamoIl problema è.. lo pensiamo? (Eventualmente)Io siUn conto sono i cazzi miei Un altro conto è il peso professionale che devo dare ad un sottoposto che devo valutare per IL LAVORO che fa sul lavoro, e non devo valutare per chi, come, e quanto si scopa FUORI dal lavoroSono piani diversiLa mia valutazione PROFESSIONALE deve (dovrebbe) essere avulsa dal resto


Per me agisce sicuramente in maniera poco professionale chi traspone nel lavoro problemi che stanno su un altro piano. Però riconosco che è umano. In una situazione simile credo che il comportamento più corretto sia cercare di far cambiare responsabile a chi è sottoposto. Levarsi dalla posizione di gerarchia diretta. Anche se riconosco che non è sempre possibile, se si lavora in realtà medio piccole. Ammetto che la tentazione di lasciarlo marcire la avrei pure io, ma non è un comportamento serio, e soprattutto credo che alla lunga la mia rivalsa si trasformerebbe in fastidio. A tacere i problemi potenzialmente connessi all'aspetto giuslavoristico, che tuttavia devono essere concretizzabili (e dimostrabili).


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E perché non si può dire?
> 
> Certo che sarebbe (ipotetico) poco professionale chi reagisce su un terreno professionale in conseguenza di un problema personale
> 
> ...


Io ho detto che comportarsi in maniera poco professionale e poi lamentarsi che l'altro é poco professionale é una cosa che non ci sta... E lo confermo senza problemi...

Al di lá del fatto che qui chi é stato accusato di essere poco professionale non ha ancora fatto alcunché, per dire...


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me agisce sicuramente in maniera poco professionale chi traspone nel lavoro problemi che stanno su un altro piano. Però riconosco che è umano. In una situazione simile credo che il comportamento più corretto sia cercare di far cambiare responsabile a chi è sottoposto. Levarsi dalla posizione di gerarchia diretta. Anche se riconosco che non è sempre possibile, se si lavora in realtà medio piccole. Ammetto che la tentazione di lasciarlo marcire la avrei pure io, ma non è un comportamento serio, e soprattutto credo che alla lunga la mia rivalsa si trasformerebbe in fastidio. A tacere i problemi potenzialmente connessi all'aspetto giuslavoristico, che tuttavia devono essere concretizzabili (e dimostrabili).


Bisogna anche ragionare sulla realtà indotta e quella preesistente.
Un tuo sottoposto o anche collega,scopa con tua moglie,naturalmente a tua insaputa.
Ma non gli basta,gli occorre anche la soddisfazione di compiacersi verso terzi del suo operato.
In virtù di questo,ti trovi a lavorare in un posto di lavoro in cui tutti sanno che sei un cornuto e che l'artefice è lui.
Ogni sorrisino,ogni discorso sottovoce che andrai ad incrociare,anche se riguardante tutt'altro,lo interpreterài a senso unico.
Allora?chi è responsabile?
Ti garantisco,se fossi io il suo capo,il posto di lavoro sarebbe il suo ultimo problema......


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Per me agisce sicuramente in maniera poco professionale chi traspone nel lavoro problemi che stanno su un altro piano. Però riconosco che è umano. In una situazione simile credo che il comportamento più corretto sia cercare di far cambiare responsabile a chi è sottoposto. Levarsi dalla posizione di gerarchia diretta. Anche se riconosco che non è sempre possibile, se si lavora in realtà medio piccole. Ammetto che la tentazione di lasciarlo marcire la avrei pure io, ma non è un comportamento serio, e soprattutto credo che alla lunga la mia rivalsa si trasformerebbe in fastidio. A tacere i problemi potenzialmente connessi all'aspetto giuslavoristico, che tuttavia devono essere concretizzabili (e dimostrabili).


Certo che è umano.

Ma poco professionale ugualmente

Da considerare che poi questi meccanismi funzionano anche a rovescio:

Siccome sei il marito di mia figlia, e la fai felice, io ti promuovo (o ti assumo) sul lavoro anche se professionalmente non meriteresti.

È professionale? Direi proprio di no

Ma succede, e spesso

Non mi stupisco che quando quel marito facesse una cazzata con la figlia, la sua carriera segnasse un inaspettato declino


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Io ho detto che comportarsi in maniera poco professionale e poi lamentarsi che l'altro é poco professionale é una cosa che non ci sta... E lo confermo senza problemi...
> 
> Al di lá del fatto che qui chi é stato accusato di essere poco professionale non ha ancora fatto alcunché, per dire...


Mah.. non saprei se il corteggiare la moglie del capo(peraltro felicissima della tua corte, a quanto pare) rientri o meno tra i "doveri professionali" in un lavoro

So che non ci rientra di sicuro licenziarti o promuoverti per motivi che non ci incastrano nulla col lavoro, di questo sono certo.

Io di poco professionale nel nostro amico ci ho visto questa confidenza, questa si, è poco professionale, se la sua amica è una collega


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non saprei se il corteggiare la moglie del capo(peraltro felicissima della tua corte, a quanto pare) rientri o meno tra i "doveri professionali" in un lavoro
> 
> So che non ci rientra di sicuro licenziarti o promuoverti per motivi che non ci incastrano nulla col lavoro, di questo sono certo.
> 
> Io di poco professionale nel nostro amico ci ho visto questa confidenza, questa si, è poco professionale, se la sua amica è una collega



Se la moglie la conosci in quanto collega o per motivi di lavoro è certamente poco professionale.

Lui questo non lo precisa, certamente vantarsi con una collega di aver trombato la moglie del capo è molto poco professionale.

Ragion per cui a tutt'oggi e al momento l'unico poco professionale è dario (e la moglie del capo se lavora nella stessa azienda), visto che il capoufficio al momento parrebbe essere all'oscuro della situazione.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Lui questo non lo precisa, certamente vantarsi con una collega di aver trombato la moglie del capo è molto poco professionale.


Assolutamente concorde con te su questo


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque, avendo avuto in qualche periodo a che fare con le valutazioni, in molti settori sono pochi i rendimenti obiettivamente ottimi o pessimi. Buona parte sono così così e spesso la simpatia/antipatia personale gioca un ruolo.

Per questo spesso le valutazioni vengono fatte da un terzo che non lavora direttamente coi valutati, per stemperare questa incidenza.

Poi ci sono vari tipi di rapporti capo/sottoposto dal semplice attributivo/valutativo a rapporti che richiedono più fiducia, anche personale. Se il capo pensa che tu sia una serpe, insieme non potete lavorare e visto che il capo è lui, le valigie le fai tu,  in questo tipo di rapporti conta anche il tuo comportamento fuori dall'ufficio.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Comunque, avendo avuto in qualche periodo a che fare con le valutazioni, in molti settori sono pochi i rendimenti obiettivamente ottimi o pessimi. Buona parte sono così così e spesso la simpatia/antipatia personale gioca un ruolo.Per questo spesso le valutazioni vengono fatte da un terzo che non lavora direttamente coi valutati, per stemperare questa incidenza.Poi ci sono vari tipi di rapporti capo/sottoposto dal semplice attributivo/valutativo a rapporti che richiedono più fiducia, anche personale. Se il capo pensa che tu sia una serpe, insieme non potete lavorare e visto che il capo è lui, le valigie le fai tu,  in questo tipo di rapporti conta anche il tuo comportamento fuori dall'ufficio.


Le valigie le fai se ed in quanto, e quando, le puoi fare.Purtroppo c'è che buona norma sarebbe non scegliere come amante la moglie del tuo capo. E su questo non ci piove. Come secondo step, di certo non vai a spifferare la prodezza (tanto più oramai passata) nell'ambiente di lavoro. Quell'uomo e' non solo cornuto, ma pure mazziato e potenzialmente ridotto alla berlina di colleghi, superiori e sottoposti. Direi che il rispetto infine e' mancato anche verso la donna. Ora: non tutto questo a mio avviso si riflette in una mancanza di professionalità. Buona parte però si. Il problema è che però chi subisce questa mancanza e' chiaro che ha sentimenti di rivalsa. Si scopre cornuto a casa e deriso al lavoro. Due in uno. E non sempre è possibile fare le valigie, ne' per l'uno ne' per l'altro. Ripeto: dove non è possibile una uscita, sarebbe auspicabile almeno evitare rapporti diretti di gerarchia. Tanto il danno è fatto. Poi e' giustissimo che tu mi dica che dovrebbe essere chi lo ha fatto a porre rimedio, e non chi lo ha subito. Sinceramente ci sono casi in cui però non mi affiderei all'altro per una riparazione. Ed eviterei di porre in essere ritorsioni sul lavoro utilizzando la posizione di supremazia, tanto più se gli altri colleghi sanno. Non è solo poco professionale, ma è potenzialmente assai rischioso. Quindi si. Rotto ogni più elementare rapporto di fiducia lavorativo, l'unica cosa sensata e' cercare di ridurre i rapporti lavorativi.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Le valigie le fai se ed in quanto, e quando, le puoi fare.Purtroppo c'è che buona norma sarebbe non scegliere come amante la moglie del tuo capo. E su questo non ci piove. Come secondo step, di certo non vai a spifferare la prodezza (tanto più oramai passata) nell'ambiente di lavoro. Quell'uomo e' non solo cornuto, ma pure mazziato e potenzialmente ridotto alla berlina di colleghi, superiori e sottoposti. Direi che il rispetto infine e' mancato anche verso la donna. Ora: non tutto questo a mio avviso si riflette in una mancanza di professionalità. Buona parte però si. Il problema è che però chi subisce questa mancanza e' chiaro che ha sentimenti di rivalsa. Si scopre cornuto a casa e deriso al lavoro. Due in uno. E non sempre è possibile fare le valigie, ne' per l'uno ne' per l'altro. Ripeto: dove non è possibile una uscita, sarebbe auspicabile almeno evitare rapporti diretti di gerarchia. Tanto il danno è fatto. Poi e' giustissimo che tu mi dica che dovrebbe essere chi lo ha fatto a porre rimedio, e non chi lo ha subito. Sinceramente ci sono casi in cui però non mi affiderei all'altro per una riparazione. Ed eviterei di porre in essere ritorsioni sul lavoro utilizzando la posizione di supremazia, tanto più se gli altri colleghi sanno. Non è solo poco professionale, ma è potenzialmente assai rischioso. Quindi si. Rotto ogni più elementare rapporto di fiducia lavorativo, l'unica cosa sensata e' cercare di ridurre i rapporti lavorativi.



9 volte su 10, se il rapporto non è più sostenibile, l'azienda trasferisce il sottoposto.

O se arriva a una scelta tra l'uno e l'altro elimina quello che ritiene meno utile, ora, magari dario è molto bravo e l'azienda preferisce lui al capo, ma se lui è il capo di solito un motivo c'è...

Se l'ordine arriva dall'alto, fai fatica a provare che il capoufficio ti ha discriminato...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Guardate che comunque che ci sia discriminazione bisogna provarlo. Se il capo non è stupido la vedo molto difficile, tanto più che al giorno d'oggi,a parte i casi di molestie sessuali (e poi è difficile anche per quelli) se non ci sono prove certe, il dipendente è spesso sfanculato. Tu e Perplesso siete convinti così, ma io ho i miei dubbi...
> 
> Io non so che collegamenti abbia la moglie del capo con il suo lavoro, se sia pure lei una collega o cosa, ma al momento Gli unici che hanno mostrato scarsa professionalità sono dario e la moglie del capo (forse).
> 
> ...


Provo a spiegarmi meglio. 

Se io mi trombo il marito del capo (cosa che non farei mai perchè ho sempre tenuto strettamente e rigidamente separate lo scopare dal lavorare...l'unica volta che non l'ho fatto avevo 22 anni e mi sono talmente rotta i coglioni del tipo che mi era rimasto fra le palle che mi sono licenziata) sto facendo una cazzata. 

Se vado pure a raccontarlo in azienda la sto elevando a potenza, la cazzata intendo. 

Ripetuto questo. 

*Se* il capo decide che per essermi trombata sua moglie mi deve rompere i coglioni a lavoro, di sicuro non lo lascio fare in passività, perchè mi sento di essere stata cattiva a trombarmi la moglie. 

Posso riferirmi all'interno dell'azienda, per tutelarmi se ravvedo pressioni che derivano da questioni non lavorative. 
Personalmente preferirei fare riferimento a persona esterna all'azienda che si occupa di questioni simili. 

Di base, proprio il fatto che ho fatto la stronzata di parlarne con una collega, e che la cosa è un pettegolezzo diffuso (altra ipotesi), sarebbe una opportunità, a tenere la lucidità per usarla. E usarla bene e senza farsi remore morali. 

Basta cercare con attenzione e con le persone giuste, che se si vuol rompere il cazzo anche in una azienda, il modo lo si trova. 

Quanto al grassetto...certo! ho già anche eseguito la condanna :rotfl::carneval: 

Seriamente, il SE parla di ipotesi. Ha esattamente lo scopo di segnalare che ciò che seguirà è ipotesi e non fatto. E questo ho fatto nel post in cui ho risposto. Ho scritto per ipotesi. 

Giuste? sbagliate? Che non si realizzeranno mai? Solo il tempo...io mi auguro per dario che siano niente. 

Quello che penso di un capo che si vendica usando il lavoro, è che sta facendo un abuso di potere. 
Liberissimo di farlo, ma resta un abuso di potere. E a me piace chiamare le cose col loro nome. 
Poi vogliamo metterci la giustifica? 
Beh...io non ce la metto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> Se io mi trombo il marito del capo (cosa che non farei mai perchè ho sempre tenuto strettamente e rigidamente separate lo scopare dal lavorare...l'unica volta che non l'ho fatto avevo 22 anni e mi sono talmente rotta i coglioni del tipo che mi era rimasto fra le palle che mi sono licenziata) sto facendo una cazzata.
> 
> ...


Quoto
E torniamo al solito discorso. Si è trombato la moglie o l'ha violentata?
A me sto atteggiamenti davvero mi fanno saltare i nervi


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Ormai il danno l'hai fatto. Non si raccontano i cazzi propri, sensibili, se possono divenire fonte di problemi.
> 
> ...





marietto ha detto:


> ...
> Ipazia dice "se" nella prima parte del suo post.
> 
> La frase che ho citato la dice slegata dal resto e a me sembra un rimprovero preventivo (per quale motivo non si sa) al capo.
> ...


Hai preso una frase, e l'hai slegata dal resto. 

Saranno le interlinee che fanno confusione nel mio modo di scrivere. 
Ho evidenziato in grassetto il concetto intero. Forse risulterà più chiaro 

Che è fondamentalmente un dire: "Hai fatto almeno due stronzate. Assumitele. Questo non significa però che siccome hai fatto stronzate ti assumi più responsabilità di quelle che hai. 
Come nel caso di un capo a cui saltasse in mente di rifarsi tramite il lavoro delle trombate della moglie; caso in cui accettare passivamente, dal mio punto di vista è accollarsi la responsabilità di un uomo che usa l'asimmetria relazionale lavorativa per ristabilire un equilibrio (farlocco) nella relazione, affettiva, in cui la moglie ha spostato le simmetrie."

Concordo sul fatto che il licenziamento non sarebbe la cosa primaria...e ribadisco che fare pressioni sul lavoro per vendicarsi, da una posizione gerarchicamente superiore è un abuso di potere. 

Ci sono tanti modi per rimanere in azienda e non subire passivamente un capo vendicativo... 

Quanto al grassetto...e perchè mai non posso? 
La mia, ipotetica, mancanza di professionalità sdogana quella altrui? 

Io la mia me la assumo. 
Se la assumano pure gli altri, la loro.
Sempre in ipotesi.  

Mi fa tanto venire in mente che siccome ho tradito, allora mi faccio camminare sopra dall'altro che ho tradito. Anche no. 
Non è che se sono stronza, cerco redenzione alla mia stronzaggine facendomi trattare di merda. 
Stronza sono stata e stronza resto. 
Posso provare a riparare. Ma se il mio riparare viene usato male e contro di me...beh...fine dei giochi per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E torniamo al solito discorso. Si è trombato la moglie o l'ha violentata?
> A me sto atteggiamenti davvero mi fanno saltare i nervi


Boh...io non li capisco. 

forse è roba da maschi. 

Se il mio uomo mi tradisse, è con lui che io mi regolerei. 

L'altra neanche esisterebbe. 

Sarei sufficientemente delusa da lui, e avrei fretta di capire chi cazzo è, per perdere tempo ed energia a entrare in competizione con un'altra. 

sicuramente non andrei a cercare colpevoli fuori dalle mutande del mio maschio. Nè imputerei ad altri il desiderio di lui di abbassarsele. Men che meno ho mai fatto affidamento sul fatto che qualcuna/o potesse preservare le mutande che non si preservano da sole. O che il mio maschio sia talmente imbecille da lasciarsi circuire...

Immagino che se G. trombasse con un'altra, avrebbe deciso di farlo. E avrebbe valutato. Ergo sarei più che altro interessata a capire cosa sta cercando che in me non trova più. O, se non l'ha mai trovato, perchè cazzo non me l'ha detto. 

buh....non ho mai capito, nè le fagocere/i nè l'imputare e coinvolgere terzi che io per prima non decido di coinvolgere. 

Forse è anche che ho tradito...e l'ho sempre deciso io di trombare, non mi han mai convinto, nè circuita nè altro...ho sempre deciso che quella era roba per me. Responsabilità e conseguenze incluse.


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> Se io mi trombo il marito del capo (cosa che non farei mai perchè ho sempre tenuto strettamente e rigidamente separate lo scopare dal lavorare...l'unica volta che non l'ho fatto avevo 22 anni e mi sono talmente rotta i coglioni del tipo che mi era rimasto fra le palle che mi sono licenziata) sto facendo una cazzata.
> 
> ...


SE il il capo ne viene a conoscenza,ci può arrivare solo per voci diffuse,non certo dalla moglie o dal buon Dario.
SE le voci sono diffuse,chi le ha diffuse?
La collega di lavoro,ovvio.
Io,mi trovo a gestire del personale che ha di me lo stesso rispetto che può avere per Buffalmacco,per cosa?
Per la tua esigenza di farti bello e furbo agli occhi di una collega?
SE è così,credo che a breve farò in modo di modificare notevolmente il tuo modo di deambulare e assimilare cibo.
Non per il tradimento,perché di gente con la moglie troia è pieno il mondo,anzi,mi hai aperto gli occhi,ma per la genialata di smerdarmi sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai preso una frase, e l'hai slegata dal resto.
> 
> Saranno le interlinee che fanno confusione nel mio modo di scrivere.
> Ho evidenziato in grassetto il concetto intero. Forse risulterà più chiaro
> ...


1. Intanto stai paragonando una prova di scarsa professionalità accertata (che lo sia il tradimento può anche essere oggetto di opinione, e dipende anche dalle modalità di cinoscenza tra Dario e la moglie, ma il rivelarlo alla collega lo è senza discussioni, imo) con una ipotetica, concludendo che il capoufficio é poco professionale.

Certo, se usasse la sua posizione per vendicarsi sarebbe poco professionale, ma al limite solo stronzo quanto Dario. Ma anche se ognuno dei due si prende le sue responsabilità, Dario dovrá accettare che le sue "stronzate" possono anche avere conseguenze...

2. Lui non ha nessun obbligo di farsi camminare sopra, ma il capoufficio non ha nessun obbligo di porgere l'altra guancia, e non c'è nessun motivo di considerarlo moralmente inferiore a Dario, se deciderà di rispondere con altrettanta malevolenza...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Intanto stai paragonando una prova di scarsa professionalità accertata (che lo sia il tradimento può anche essere oggetto di opinione, e dipende anche dalle modalità di cinoscenza tra Dario e la moglie, ma il rivelarlo alla collega lo è senza discussioni, imo) con una ipotetica, concludendo che il capoufficio é poco professionale.
> 
> Certo, se usasse la sua posizione per vendicarsi sarebbe poco professionale, ma al limite solo stronzo quanto Dario. *Ma anche se ognuno dei due si prende le sue responsabilità, Dario dovrá accettare che le sue "stronzate" possono anche avere conseguenze*...
> 
> 2. Lui non ha nessun obbligo di farsi camminare sopra, ma il capoufficio non ha nessun obbligo di porgere l'altra guancia, e non c'è nessun motivo di *considerarlo moralmente inferiore* a Dario, se deciderà di rispondere con altrettanta malevolenza...


Non mi pare di aver paragonato nulla. Ho fatto ipotesi. Non paragoni. E men che meno ho concluso che il capoufficio è poco professionale. 

Ho scritto che SE, ribadisco, SE, il capoufficio usasse il suo incarico lavorativo per questioni personali starebbe facendo un abuso del suo potere. 

Ossia, userebbe (PREGO NOTASI IL CONDIZIONALE) il suo potere per un qualcosa a cui quel potere non è destinato. 

Quanto al moralmente inferiore...lo stai scrivendo tu. 
Io manco l'ho pensato. 
Ho scritto che, se mi trovassi al posto di dario, non mi farei remore morali a difendermi NEL CASO il capoufficio scoprisse e bla bla.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

E comunque violentata o no, mi conosci personalmente e vai a letto con mia moglie, poi non contento te ne vanti con una collega di entrambi, manchi di rispetto a ma, altro che balle... 

Mi mi sembra evidente che c' un intento di farsi bello mettendo il capo alla gogna, basta con queste storie che lui ha solo scopato, la dinamica dice che non è vero...


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver paragonato nulla. Ho fatto ipotesi. Non paragoni. E men che meno ho concluso che il capoufficio è poco professionale.
> 
> Ho scritto che SE, ribadisco, SE, il capoufficio usasse il suo incarico lavorativo per questioni personali starebbe facendo un abuso del suo potere.
> 
> ...


Anch'io se fossi il capo non porgerei l'altra guancia...

Io il "moralmente inferiore" l'ho intuito fra le righe dei tuoi post, che ti devo dire... Avrò sbagliato io...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> SE il il capo ne viene a conoscenza,ci può arrivare solo per voci diffuse,non certo dalla moglie o dal buon Dario.
> SE le voci sono diffuse,chi le ha diffuse?
> La collega di lavoro,ovvio.
> Io,mi trovo a gestire del personale che ha di me lo stesso rispetto che può avere per Buffalmacco,per cosa?
> ...


Ma tu sei certo che il personale avrebbe lo stesso rispetto di Buffalmacco per le scopate della moglie?

Io no. 

Io e il mio uomo siamo due esseri separati. Se lui fa il coglione, mica rispondo io. 

Se il mio uomo facesse il coglione, il coglione sarebbe lui. Mica io. 

E l'ho imparato per esperienza, dopo il mio ex...che il coglione l'ha fatto in modo piuttosto creativo, in chiusura...ho imparato sulla mia pelle che la mia dignità e il rispetto non dipendono da nessuno se non da me. 

Se siamo sul lavoro, il rispetto di me viene dalle mie competenze, non da chi si tromba il mio uomo. 

Se poi esiste gente che si diverte del dolore altrui...beh, non è un problema mio. 

Forse è che io la gente la sento molto, molto lontana di solito. Raramente sono interessata del giudizio che danno di me. E tendenzialmente scelgo da chi accettare il giudizio. 

Quindi il problema che sollevi io non lo vedo...anzi, io vedo uno che si sputtana da solo. 

Perchè si tromba la moglie del capo e in più non sa tener giù nemmeno l'acqua. 

Non è che trombarsi il mio uomo diventa un modo per avere maggior potere o meno rispetto di me. Men che meno il mio smerdarmi, sul lavoro, dipende da con chi scopa il mio uomo...

Non riesco davvero a vedere l'associazione sai...non la colgo.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io se fossi il capo non porgerei l'altra guancia...
> 
> Io il "moralmente inferiore" l'ho intuito fra le righe dei tuoi post, che ti devo dire... Avrò sbagliato io...


Porgere l'altra guancia...

Io nei panni del capo famoso, SE dovessi vedere in IPOTESI uno schiaffo ricevuto, in questo contesto, non avrei dubbi a individuare la MANO

Quella di mia moglie, eventualmente.

Oltre a un coglione che a anni di distanza ne va a parlare, ma di loro due...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io se fossi il capo non porgerei l'altra guancia...
> 
> Io il "moralmente inferiore" l'ho intuito fra le righe dei tuoi post, che ti devo dire... Avrò sbagliato io...


Sì, hai sbagliato...non ho mai considerato lo scopare, fuori o dentro una relazione, una questione di morale. 
E' un pensare che non mi appartiene. 

Quindi l'hai inferito da te. 

concordo sul non porgere l'altra guancia...non la porgo da traditrice, ergo nemmeno da tradita. 

Ma se uso una relazione per risolverne un'altra, in particolare se uso il potere, quel che sto facendo è un abuso di potere. E non lo giudico. 
Ma quello è...non raccontiamocela. 

E inoltre, cosa che io ritengo ancora più importante, mi racconto la cazzata che abusando del mio potere in una relazione lavorativa, lo ristabilisco dentro di me per portarlo nella relazione affettiva. Ed è una illusione, pericolosa fra l'altro. 

Se fossi io il capo, una stronzata del genere non la farei. E mica per bontà. Io non sono buona. 
Lo farei per egoismo. 
Perchè non avrei la minima voglia di sprecare energie con una persona che non c'entra niente con me. E quelle energie servirebbero a me per capire cosa voglio fare per me e in fretta anche. 
Senza perdermi in stronzate della vendetta. Che illudono e distraggono dalla vita. 

E sarebbe al mio maschio che farei il pelo e il contropelo. Che è lui che mi ha delusa e ferita. 

E vorrei arrivare il più in fretta possibile o a liberarmene o a vedere cosa fare di noi...col cazzo che perdo tempo...è la mia vita. Si fottano gli altri. 

Se il mio capo, a cui ho trombato la moglie, USASSE il suo potere per una cosa del genere...sinceramente mi sembrerebbe una persona molto debole e confusa.Probabilmente proverei una certa pena per lui. Sicuramente non sarei spaventata dai muscoli...e non resterei passivamente a subire in una relazione un qualcosa che è avvenuto in un'altra. 

Mi rendo conto che sono molto rigida, ma tant'è...rigida sono. 

Nella mia rigidità, non mi tromberei nessuno a lavoro. Neanche morta. 
Come dicevo, a 22 anni, l'ho fatto...e il tipo si era rivelato talmente pesante che mi sono licenziata per non averlo più in mezzo ai coglioni. Ho imparato che non si scopa a lavoro.


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Porgere l'altra guancia...
> 
> Io nei panni del capo famoso, SE dovessi vedere in IPOTESI uno schiaffo ricevuto, in questo contesto, non avrei dubbi a individuare la MANO
> 
> ...


Ribadisco, se oltre a trombare mia moglie vai anche a vantartene con una collega comune, puoi girarci attorno finché vuoi, ma è evidente il dolo a colpire me.

mia moglie mi ha fatto un torto. Ma anche tu mi hai fatto un torto, e con intenzione, non tangenzialmente.


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certo che il personale avrebbe lo stesso rispetto di Buffalmacco per le scopate della moglie?
> 
> Io no.
> 
> ...


Perché in questo caso,tu ragioni per utopie,io per realtà,distorte dall'ignoranza quanto vuoi,ma realtà.
Se il povero,negletto e bistrattato Dario,ha sentito il bisogno di svelare l'arcano alla collega,per quale motivo?
Aveva forse voglia di farsi dare dello stronzo idiota dagli astanti,oppure convinto che questo lo elevasse a figo,minchiaaaa,me so' trombato la moglie del capo,sto stronzo,e manco se n'è accorto,er cornutazzo....
Mie fantasie o modo arcaico ma diffusissimo nel mondo maschile di pensare???
Se rispondi fantasie,insulti la tua e mia,seppur flebile,intelligenza...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma [MENTION=7127]dario123[/MENTION] si è  piu' palesato ?


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, hai sbagliato...non ho mai considerato lo scopare, fuori o dentro una relazione, una questione di morale.
> E' un pensare che non mi appartiene.
> 
> Quindi l'hai inferito da te.
> ...


ma la questione morale non è nello scopare. Per come la vedo io, la questione morale e nel rispetto per gli altri in ogni relazione.

tu vedi un evento tradimento, nel quale c'è un solo responsabile che è il tuo compagno o compagna. Nessun altro ti può tradire, quindi è ovvio che sia così
.
ma io vedo due torti, perché anche chi va con il tuo compagno o compagna, per me ti fa un torto. 

Che he in molti casi è solo incidentale e spesso trascurabile, ma nel caso di una persona che ti conosce e dovrebbe avere rapporti buoni o almeno cordiali con te Lo fa diventare un torto più grave. E se ti prende per il culo parlandone in giro, diventa un torto molto grave...IMO.


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma [MENTION=7127]dario123[/MENTION] si è  piu' palesato ?


Chi?????
Feiccccccc....


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché in questo caso,tu ragioni per utopie,io per realtà,distorte dall'ignoranza quanto vuoi,ma realtà.
> Se il povero,negletto e bistrattato Dario,ha sentito il bisogno di svelare l'arcano alla collega,per quale motivo?
> Aveva forse voglia di farsi dare dello stronzo idiota dagli astanti,oppure *convinto che questo lo elevasse a figo,minchiaaaa,me so' trombato la moglie del capo,sto stronzo,e manco se n'è accorto,er cornutazzo....
> Mie fantasie o modo arcaico ma diffusissimo nel mondo maschile di pensare???*
> Se rispondi fantasie,insulti la tua e mia,seppur flebile,intelligenza...


Ma perchè utopie? 

Non ho mica capito io perchè il nostro dario abbia avuto il bisogno di confidarsi con una collega, e lui non ha specificato il contesto in cui ha fatto la confidenza. 

A lui ho consigliato di capirlo a cosa risponde quel bisogno, perchè di qualunque tipo sia, lo governa e lo mette in situazioni rischiose. Nel mio primo post. 

Quanto al grassetto...penso siano catene maschili. Forme della schiavitù maschile. Che io in quanto femmina non ho. Femmina come sono poi...che non ha mai basato il suo onore sull'utilizzo della figa secondo i canoni arcaici diffusi...

Quindi capisco che i canoni maschili siano quelli...ma mi fanno sorridere...se devo essere sincera. 

Tu sei davvero convinto che il valore di una persona si misuri sulle trombate? 
E davvero dai peso a chi ragiona in quei termini? 

Io nemmeno le considero persone di quel genere. Sul lavoro poi...sul lavoro io offro, pagata, prestazioni. 
La mia vita privata, per sputtanata che sia, non entra nel lavoro per me. Mi sono sempre sentita, anche nelle situazioni peggiori, capace di mettere i paletti alla mia vita e li ho sempre messi. E il giudizio, forse perchè l'ho subito pesantemente in quanto femmina, ho imparato presto a lasciarlo a chi lo emette.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Ribadisco, se oltre a trombare mia moglie vai anche a vantartene con una collega comune, puoi girarci attorno finché vuoi, ma è evidente il dolo a colpire me.
> 
> mia moglie mi ha fatto un torto. Ma anche tu mi hai fatto un torto, e con intenzione, non tangenzialmente.


Che lui ha fatto una cosa sbagliatissima a parlarne con la collega ne sono convinto, ripeto.

Mi incazzerei pure nei panni della moglie ex amante trombante consenziente, e di brutto, venissi a saperlo

Senza bisogno di scomodare il marito padrone


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma [MENTION=7127]dario123[/MENTION] si è  piu' palesato ?


 123 stella!!! Scusa Fiammetta, ma mi è preso un momento così:rotfl:


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che lui ha fatto una cosa sbagliatissima a parlarne con la collega ne sono convinto, ripeto.
> 
> Mi incazzerei pure nei panni della moglie ex amante trombante consenziente, e di brutto, venissi a saperlo
> 
> Senza bisogno di scomodare il marito padrone


ma padrone di che, scusa... Non ho capito.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ma la questione morale non è nello scopare. Per come la vedo io, la questione morale e nel rispetto per gli altri in ogni relazione.
> 
> tu vedi un evento tradimento, nel quale c'è un solo responsabile che è il tuo compagno o compagna. Nessun altro ti può tradire, quindi è ovvio che sia così
> .
> ...


Ho capito la tua prospettiva...

Probabilmente il mio tenere molto distanti le persone, in particolare sul lavoro, mi fa escludere a priori il terzo/a. 

I rapporti cordiali, o anche buoni, per come li vivo io...possono esistere ma non hanno molto peso nella mia vita. 

Sono pochissime le persone che hanno un peso tale da potermi deludere o ferire. Meno delle dita di una mano. 
Forse è una difesa antica. Io tengo molto distanti le persone. E penso tendenzialmente il peggio. 

Il meglio me lo devono dimostrare. Se non lo sanno fare, avevo semplicemente ragione io. 

Il mio compagno è un altro discorso...a lui ho aperto la porta. Se entra con gli scarponi sporchi di fango...me ne deve rendere conto. E concentro le mie energie su di lui...

Meditavo che come capo, forse mi divertirei a fare paura, ma senza agiti...un far presente che io so, e quindi, chissà ...forse, non lo so...

dubito avrei voglia di dare attenzione a qualcuno a cui non ho scelto di darla. 

Tendo a diventare piuttosto fredda quando sto male. E il mio dolore non lo mostro. In nessun modo. E' Mio. Mi sentirei umiliata da me stessa a darlo a qualcuno che non ho scelto. E il dolore, per me, è qualcosa di prezioso.


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè utopie?
> 
> Non ho mica capito io perchè il nostro dario abbia avuto il bisogno di confidarsi con una collega, e lui non ha specificato il contesto in cui ha fatto la confidenza.
> 
> ...


Qui non si discute su come la penso io o te sul peso delle corna,ma se esiste o no un modo diffuso di attribuire una perdita di dignità al cornuto ed un aura di figo conquistatore al trombeur di turno,capace di mettere una moglie in condizione di buttare nel cesso il matrimonio pur di avere una relazione clandestina con lui.
Indipendentemente da tutto,posso io cornuto dire che mi infastidisce il fatto che tutto l'ufficio sia a conoscenza che uno di loro ha trombato  con mia moglie(nel mio caso sarebbe già ex)?
O devo ringraziare il Dario di turno per avermi dato modo di constatare la mia superiorità rispetto queste inutili frivolezze?


----------



## dario123 (23 Aprile 2017)

Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte ..ovviamente accetto tutte le critiche di tutti voi.......volevo precisare che non e' stato solo sesso ma ci siamo veramente voluti bene poi la decisione di non continuare e' stata molto sofferta ma era l'unica visto la situazione lavorativa visto il fatto che di rovinare due famiglie non abbiamo avuto coraggio nessuno dei due .......parlarne con qualcuno e' stato un errore ......con la mia amica collega e' stata una serata particolare dove lei mi ha rivelato dei segreti (lei single) tra l'altro di essere andata a letto con colleghi che io conosco (ma questo e' di poca importanza) . Lo stupido sono stato io non perche' mi sono confidato con un'amica che magari non dira' mai a nessuno di tale cosa ma perche' come ho sbagliato io, puo' un domani magari sotto effetto di alcool ecc, farsi scappare il segreto ....ps...  che la mia amante era  la moglie del capo lo ha intuito lei avendola riconosciuta da una foto che gli ho mostrato non essendo lei una collega....ma ironia della sorte lei la conosceva di vista....
quindi a quel punto sorpreso io stesso non ho potuto negare l'evidenza....
Mi rimane solo sperare che mai avvenga l'irreparabile ed eventualmente prepararmi a negare ..negare sempre ....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> ma padrone di che, scusa... Non ho capito.


Il padrone della ditta, il capo, non so.. il dirigente..

Comunque davvero... 

Io qualcosa ho visto in questi anni, ma di persone la cui moglie era scopata da un altro, restare equilibrati e dignitosi era una cosa che aveva un fascino e una ammirazione enorme, specie tra le altre donne di ufficio.

Altro che vendette o licenziamenti

Io non capisco proprio... Forse sono ambienti diversi quelli che ho visto io..


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chi?????
> Feiccccccc....


L'autore del 3D, non favella più 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 123 stella!!! Scusa Fiammetta, ma mi è preso un momento così:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito la tua prospettiva...
> 
> Probabilmente il mio tenere molto distanti le persone, in particolare sul lavoro, mi fa escludere a priori il terzo/a.
> 
> ...


Ho capito. Ma mi sembra una prospettiva molto personale, molto rivolta su di te e tarata sulle tue percezioni.

Io vedo la coppia come comunque parte d una comunità, nella quale si dovrebbero rispettare i vincoli esistenti.

Spesso non è così ma se l'altra persona mi conosce bene o, peggio, e mia amico e poi si vanta di avermi "fregato" io lo considero una cosa grave, al di là del tradimento, per il quale potrò regolarmi solo con mia moglie.

Io sono stato tradito da moroso, e, pur conoscendo l'altro, non l'ho nemmeno considerato, perché per me il suo ruolo in quel caso era marginale, solo tangenziale. Ma capisco che in molti casi non sarà così... In quello in esame se io fossi il capoufficio mi incazzerei molto, anche con Dario...


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il padrone della ditta, il capo, non so.. il dirigente..
> 
> Comunque davvero...
> 
> ...


Sei mitico.
Vuoi vedere che avevano sparso la voce di essere cornuti per avere più appeal....
Devo ricordarmene,nel caso sarà la mia arma vincente,non mi costerà neanche fatica,non dovendo mentire...
Grande Skorpio..


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Sei mitico.
> Vuoi vedere che avevano sparso la voce di essere cornuti per avere più appeal....
> Devo ricordarmene,nel caso sarà la mia arma vincente,non mi costerà neanche fatica,non dovendo mentire...
> Grande Skorpio..


Mah.. 

Non so se sono grande, ma qui dentro è pieno di donne iscritte, che eventualmente potranno smentirmi...

Noi maschietti abbiamo una percezione tutta particolare della potenza... Ma molto spesso quella che a noi pare potenza è vista come patetica debolezza, per chi sta dall'altra sponda

Una pacca sulla spalla, davanti

Un: poveraccio, che essere debole, di dietro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...io non li capisco.
> 
> forse è roba da maschi.
> 
> ...


Ma non esiste nessuno che circuisce e su...torniamo alle donne in difficoltà e agli uomini incapaci di intendere e di volere


----------



## trilobita (23 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> Non so se sono grande, ma qui dentro è pieno di donne iscritte, che eventualmente potranno smentirmi...
> 
> ...


No,ma qui stiamo parlando della vicenda o di come dovrebbe essere il pensiero evoluto???
Che questi modi di pensare che definirei goliardia squallida,siano agli antipodi della ragione lineare,non ci piove.
Ma affermare che siano sporadici o retaggio di un passato remoto oppure prerogativa di un ceto sociale,è non voler leggere la realtà per quello che è


----------



## marietto (23 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non esiste nessuno che circuisce e su...torniamo alle donne in difficoltà e agli uomini incapaci di intendere e di volere


io qui non ho letto di nulla del genere, evidentemente ognuno capisce quello che vuole capire...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2017)

dario123 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte ..ovviamente accetto tutte le critiche di tutti voi.......volevo precisare che non e' stato solo sesso ma ci siamo veramente voluti bene poi la decisione di non continuare e' stata molto sofferta ma era l'unica visto la situazione lavorativa visto il fatto che di rovinare due famiglie non abbiamo avuto coraggio nessuno dei due .......parlarne con qualcuno e' stato un errore ......con la mia amica collega e' stata una serata particolare dove lei mi ha rivelato dei segreti (lei single) tra l'altro di essere andata a letto con colleghi che io conosco (ma questo e' di poca importanza) . Lo stupido sono stato io non perche' mi sono confidato con un'amica che magari non dira' mai a nessuno di tale cosa ma perche' come ho sbagliato io, puo' un domani magari sotto effetto di alcool ecc, farsi scappare il segreto ....ps...  che la mia amante era  la moglie del capo lo ha intuito lei avendola riconosciuta da una foto che gli ho mostrato non essendo lei una collega....ma ironia della sorte lei la conosceva di vista....
> quindi a quel punto sorpreso io stesso non ho potuto negare l'evidenza....
> Mi rimane solo sperare che mai avvenga l'irreparabile ed eventualmente prepararmi a negare ..negare sempre ....


Mai mostrare foto di amanti 
La tua collega se non è  avvezza all' alcool difficile si ubriachi e parli


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> No,ma qui stiamo parlando della vicenda o di come dovrebbe essere il pensiero evoluto???
> Che questi modi di pensare che definirei goliardia squallida,siano agli antipodi della ragione lineare,non ci piove.
> Ma affermare che siano sporadici o retaggio di un passato remoto oppure prerogativa di un ceto sociale,è non voler leggere la realtà per quello che è


Non ho capito

Però ripeto, c'è pieno di donne iscritte qui, se uno è sensibile al giudizio altrui e a quello femminile in particolare, può attingere a piene mani

Personalmente non ho mai sentito parole di ode per chi , in una situazione simile, usa un potere che ha in un contesto esclusivamente professionale x regolare questioni esclusivamente personali.

E sono nel mondo del lavoro da più di 30 anni


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> io qui non ho letto di nulla del genere, evidentemente ognuno capisce quello che vuole capire...


Ma allora perché vendicarsi dal punto lavorativo con un uomo che è stato a letto con tua moglie perché lei ci voleva andare?


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora perché vendicarsi dal punto lavorativo con un uomo che è stato a letto con tua moglie perché lei ci voleva andare?


1. A dire il vero il capoufficio non ha fatto proprio nulla, non si sa nemmeno se sospetta...

2. Per me, se mi conosci bene e vai a letto con la mia compagna o compagno e poi "te ne vanti" con terzi, fai comunque un torto a me, al di là del tradimento.

3. Personalmente, il tradito ha tutto il diritto di "sentire" e reagire alla vicenda come ritiene opportuno. Continuo a non vedere un " imperativo morale" a non disturbare il terzo in nessun modo. Reagirà come meglio ritiene di reagire, ovviamente sapendo che dovrà prendersi la responsabilità della sua reazione e delle eventuali conseguenze...

Al mondo non esiste garanzia di nessuna conseguenza per le scelte che si fanno, non vedo perché l'amante dovrebbe essere eccezione..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> 1. A dire il vero il capoufficio non ha fatto proprio nulla, non si sa nemmeno se sospetta...
> 
> 2. Per me, se mi conosci bene e vai a letto con la mia compagna o compagno e poi "te ne vanti" con terzi, fai comunque un torto a me, al di là del tradimento.
> 
> 3. Personalmente, il tradito ha tutto il diritto di "sentire" e reagire alla vicenda come ritiene opportuno. Continuo a non vedere un " imperativo morale" a non disturbare il terzo in nessun modo. Reagirà come meglio ritiene di reagire, ovviamente sapendo che dovrà prendersi la responsabilità della sua reazione e delle eventuali conseguenze...


Però (e chiudo) io sinceramente non ho letto alcun atteggiamento di "vanto" nelle righe di Dario...

E certo, ha eventualmente diritto a reagire come crede, il marito,, non è questo in discussione

Ma non è altrettanto discutibile il fatto che ogni "reazione" porta sempre con sé una "considerazione" automaticamente allegata, rispetto ai vari attori

Non si scappa da questo

E se reagisse con ritorsioni lavorative sul terzo, la considerazione allegata che si tira dietro, nei confronti della moglie, sarebbe davvero miserella miserella...

E secondo che moglie ha,  lo manderebbe anche a fare un culo, consapevole di ricevere una considerazione davvero patetica nella sua miserevolezza (zitta tu, ora a lui ci penso io)


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però (e chiudo) io sinceramente non ho letto alcun atteggiamento di "vanto" nelle righe di Dario...
> 
> E certo, ha eventualmente diritto a reagire come crede, il marito,, non è questo in discussione
> 
> ...


Ma se una settimana prima si trova la valigina pronta sul pianerottolo e serrature cambiate,viene dura mandare a fare in culo il cornuto rancoroso..


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però (e chiudo) io sinceramente non ho letto alcun atteggiamento di "vanto" nelle righe di Dario...
> 
> E certo, ha eventualmente diritto a reagire come crede, il marito,, non è questo in discussione
> 
> ...


Nella precisazione , in effetti, sembra esserci meno "vanto" di quanto non sembrasse. 

Io la vedo in altro modo. Per te, prendersela con lui, corrisponde a togliere responsabilità a lei per spostarla a lui. Per me è attribuire ad ogni attore le proprie responsabilità.

in quest'ottica, per quello che mi riguarda, dipende esclusivamente dal tradito l'interpretazione del male subito da ognuno degli attori, e per me ne ha tutto il diritto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. A dire il vero il capoufficio non ha fatto proprio nulla, non si sa nemmeno se sospetta...
> 
> 2. Per me, se mi conosci bene e vai a letto con la mia compagna o compagno e poi "te ne vanti" con terzi, fai comunque un torto a me, al di là del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Parlavo in generale di chi abusa del potere per punire qualcuno che ha fatto qualcosa autorizzato a farla
Nel caso specifico ha sbagliato a vantarsene. 
Sul punto 3 occhio perché il rischio è che qualunque cosa faccia è autorizzata 
Io non credo che possa reagire come meglio crede. Ci sono dei limiti che dovrebbero essere chiari.
Certo che non esistono garanzie. Ci sono persone che vengono anche ammazzate per cose come queste ma si spera sempre di aver vicino persone che sappiano che i limiti esistono


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però (e chiudo) io sinceramente non ho letto alcun atteggiamento di "vanto" nelle righe di Dario...
> 
> E certo, ha eventualmente diritto a reagire come crede, il marito,, non è questo in discussione
> 
> ...


Straquoto l'ultima parte
Da donna mi sentirei sminuita nelle mie capacità di agire nel bene e nel male


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale di chi abusa del potere per punire qualcuno che ha fatto qualcosa autorizzato a farla
> Nel caso specifico ha sbagliato a vantarsene.
> Sul punto 3 occhio perché il rischio è che qualunque cosa faccia è autorizzata
> Io non credo che possa reagire come meglio crede. Ci sono dei limiti che dovrebbero essere chiari.
> Certo che non esistono garanzie. Ci sono persone che vengono anche ammazzate per cose come queste ma si spera sempre di aver vicino persone che sappiano che i limiti esistono


Chiaro, però quando decidi di andare a letto con chi è diversamente impegnato devi sapere che ci sono dei rischi che possono variare dal trascurabile al molto pesante, e non hai modo di saperlo prima.

Non è che il tradito sia autorizzato a fare qualsiasi cosa, ma anche l'amante dovrebbe rispettare dei limiti (se hai letto alcuni post di quel Paolo di Milano, che non ricordò che Nick usi, sai cosa intendo)... Poi in realtà non puoi sapere prima cosa faranno.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Nella precisazione , in effetti, sembra esserci meno "vanto" di quanto non sembrasse.
> 
> Io la vedo in altro modo. Per te, prendersela con lui, corrisponde a togliere responsabilità a lei per spostarla a lui. Per me è attribuire ad ogni attore le proprie responsabilità.
> 
> in quest'ottica, per quello che mi riguarda, dipende esclusivamente dal tradito l'interpretazione del male subito da ognuno degli attori, e per me ne ha tutto il diritto.


Non ci piove sulla interpretazione individuale del torto subito.

Puoi anche trovare chi ti tira una rivolverata perché non gli hai dato la precedenza, anche se stavi correndo verso l'ospedale perché un tuo familiare si è improvvisamente aggravato

Succede.. a volte i tg ne parlano di episodi cosi

Io in genere guardo il mio, anche col figlio, per dire

Se combina un casino in classe assieme a altri 2 compagni, io è con lui che me la prendo, gli altri non esistono

Molti genitori dicono: poverino su, in fondo erano in 3.. probabilmente gli altri 2 lo hanno traviato.. ora si va dai loro genitori e si fa casino

Io no. Ma il motivo è semplice:

Perché poi la vita va avanti, e i conti li devo fare con chi ho in casa io, e non con gli altri, ma con quel che mi rimane accanto a me.

Volevo aggiungere che io i miei diritti non li Taro sulla base di quel che mi viene fatto, sono fissi e immutabili

Non è che se mi rubi allora "acquisisco mentalmente il diritto" di rubare anche io a te

Anche se c'è chi la vede così, una cosa un po' ballerina da aggiustare in base a ciò che si riceve nel bene e nel male

Idem con i doveri

Se il mio principio è "non rubare" non me lo manda in crisi uno che mi ruba.

Sicuramente ci starò a distanza in futuro questo si


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Ma se una settimana prima si trova la valigina pronta sul pianerottolo e serrature cambiate,viene dura mandare a fare in culo il cornuto rancoroso..


Questo è vero, e fare le valigie si può (e si deve, se lo si sente)

il problema x me sarebbe fare il duro 3 minuti facendo le valigie, e poi starne male per 30 anni se quella se le prende e se ne esce salutandomi.

Un caso simile avvenne.

Ricordo che parlavano di lei che la vedevano e era bella tranquilla in giro come nulla fosse

L'ironia era tutta per il duro dal cuore di panna, che non appariva viceversa altrettanto sereno

Bisogna stare attenti e esser molto sicuri di quel che si fa, quando si fanno questi giochetti


----------



## zagor (24 Aprile 2017)

Abuso di potere, vendetta, scarsa professionalità, ma che paroloni. In realtà è sufficiente valutare con intransigenza il lavoro di un sottoposto e segnalare tutti i piccoli errori commessi o i ritardi nella consegna dei lavori richiesti. Basta far capire a tutti i colleghi che la valutazione professionale relativa al soggetto in questione sarà fatta con tolleranza zero. E lo stesso accadrà a tutti coloro che in qualche modo lo appoggeranno. Tutto perfettamente legale, anzi, per gli standard lavorativi italiani (sopratutto nella PA), forse anche troppo legale.


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ci piove sulla interpretazione individuale del torto subito.
> 
> Puoi anche trovare chi ti tira una rivolverata perché non gli hai dato la precedenza, anche se stavi correndo verso l'ospedale perché un tuo familiare si è improvvisamente aggravato
> 
> ...


...

Dunque, cerco di fare un po' di ordine in quello che cercavo di dire. Per le mie possibilità è un concetto un po' complicato da spiegare, e infatti non ci sono mai riuscito.

1. Non ho mai inteso dire, e se ho dato questa impressione è solo colpa mia, che consiglio la vendetta, o che il tradito dovrebbe cercare vendetta, o amenità di questo tipo.
Personalmente non mi "vendico" da quando si giocava in cortile e, magari, subivo qualche dispetto da qualche altro bambino.

2. Quello che per me è invece un concetto che voglio fare presente è questo: non esiste un obbligo morale del tradito (o tradita non è questione di genere) a non procedere nei confronti degli altri attori della vicenda, che sia più forte od importante di quello che questi avevano verso di lui.
Per me l'obbligo morale esiste tout court, ma non è più importante di quello che avrebbe tenuto l'amante a rispettare il vincolo di una coppia pre esistente, che l'altra persona fosse disponibile o meno (cosa che continua a saltare fuori ma non ha nulla a che vedere con questo discorso).

...

Per prendere il tuo esempio: rubare è riprovevole, se rubo a chi mi ha rubato è comunque riprovevole, ma non più riprovevole del furto iniziale.
In altre parole: se lo faccio anch'io non è che io non sia stronzo, ma non sono più stronzo dell'altro, al massimo sono stronzo uguale...
Faccio presente che l'esempio del furto l'ha tirato fuori Skorpio, altrimenti Brunetta mi massacra con la storia che si parla sempre di proprietà...
...

Chiaro che sarà eventualmente l'atto che il tradito compie per la sua vendetta a definire una gravità morale alta o meno alta della ritorsione. Se userà violenza sarà da considerare molto grave, se approfitterà della sua posizione lavorativa, sarà poco professionale, ecc., ma non dovrebbe essere, a mio parere, considerato a priori più grave del torto subito.
...

Facciamo tutti parte di una comunità, e il non rispettare il vincolo di coppia, anche se l'altra persona era un partecipante entusiasta, è comunque un torto, per come la vedo io. L'amante non è una bestia senza cervello che vaga cercando buchi (o cazzi) disponibili e dove li trova, li trova. E' una persona ragionante che sa perfettamente che contribuirà a portare dolore e, forse, a sfasciare una famiglia, ma decide di fregarsene (magari, cedendo alla tentazione dopo averci pensato su, ma cambia poco). E no, che non devi niente a nessun altro è una cazzata, fai parte di una comunità e ne dovresti rispettare le regole. A mio parere, ovviamente...
Poi può succedere che non ce la fai - specialmente se l'altra persona ti piace e ci sta, ma per me violi una regola della pacifica convivenza. L'eventuale reazione, di per se, non può (secondo me) essere considerata, a priori, più grave o moralmente riprovevole di quello che hai fatto.
A priori, ovviamente, se il tradito ti ammazza a fucilate o da fuoco alla tua casa è grave per il fatto in sé, non per il fatto che è una reazione al tradimento.
...
Secondo me, il tradito ha tutto il diritto di sentirsi vittima di torti sia da parte del traditore che dell'amante, è chiaro che l'evento tradimento è causato dal traditore, il ruolo dell'amante è da definire, e, per quello che mi riguarda, è una valutazione che spetta al tradito. Molto spesso è "fuori dal radar", con un ruolo marginale e di scarso interesse per il tradito. A volte però é persona conosciuta o addirittura un amico, e in quel caso è un fatto grave, a mio parere.

...

C'è chi dirà l'amante lo fa perché sta bene lui, il tradito la fa per vendetta. Vero, ma, magari la vendetta lo fa, secondo lui, sentire meglio.
Perché mai uno dovrebbe poter infrangere regole di convivenza per sentirsi meglio e l'altro no? 
...
In altre parole, quello che contesto io è il doppio standard nel valutare azione e reazione. Spero di essermi spiegato meglio...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Abuso di potere, vendetta, scarsa professionalità, ma che paroloni. In realtà è sufficiente valutare con intransigenza il lavoro di un sottoposto e segnalare tutti i piccoli errori commessi o i ritardi nella consegna dei lavori richiesti. Basta far capire a tutti i colleghi che la valutazione professionale relativa al soggetto in questione sarà fatta con tolleranza zero. E lo stesso accadrà a tutti coloro che in qualche modo lo appoggeranno. Tutto perfettamente legale, anzi, per gli standard lavorativi italiani (sopratutto nella PA), forse anche troppo legale.


Il tutto per punire uno che ci ha portato via qualcosa che voleva essere portata via 
Questo concetto non entrerà mai nella testa di troppe persone


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Per chi vuole approfondire cinematograficamente "I vitelloni" col personaggio di Fausto.
Neosposino, ci prova con tutte, pure con la moglie del capo.
Che _ovviamente_ lo licenzia.
Chi ha visto il film difficilmente riesce a parteggiare per quello che potremmo definire in fin dei conti uno stronzo un po' coglione. 
Farsi la moglie del capo e lamentarsi delle eventuali conseguenze è, scusate, proprio da coglioni.


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto l'ultima parte
> Da donna mi sentirei sminuita nelle mie capacità di agire nel bene e nel male


un salto velocissimo nel forum:

quoto marietto al 100% , Skorpio come al solito non lo capisco, comunque nn è una novità.
riguardo allo scritto di farfalla qui sopra riportato ti assicuro che quando scopri che tua moglie ti ha tradito ti senti ben più sminuito...( sul posto di lavoro poi!!)....se ti senti sminuita perchè ho reagito così vattene....è nulla rispetto al tuo compartamento....se te ne vuoi andare vattene , non fare la vigliaccata di tradirmi e poi lasciare a me la facoltà di recuperare e intanto mi giudichi?! Giudichi come io piegato in 2 da te cerco di rialzarmi?ma ti rendi conto?  Se mia moglie avesse preso i coglioni in mano e fatto le valigie , sicuramente la ammirerei di più.   Ho parlato usando il tu ma era un discorso in generale , e forse a me in particolare.


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il tutto per punire uno che ci ha portato via qualcosa che voleva essere portata via
> Questo concetto non entrerà mai nella testa di troppe persone


Magari se andavano dai rispettivi a dire "Noi ci amiamo, e vogliamo essere portati via uno dall'altra", questi gli aprivano la gabbia e dicevano "andate e volate liberi, ma vedete bene di non tornare..."


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il tutto per punire uno che ci ha portato via qualcosa che voleva essere portata via
> Questo concetto non entrerà mai nella testa di troppe persone



No il concetto che non entra è il male che si fa tradendo...e da qui reazioni sconclusionate


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ti sei spiegato benissimo, dal mio punto di vista.

Il punto che tra noi stride è quello relativo alla "valutazione" della gravità di azione/reazione, e della valutazione del "diritto" più o meno acquisto.

Abbiamo parametri tutti diversi, come tu misurassi in metri e io in litri

Per me se uno insinua e a seguire va a letto con una moglie di un altro non è "grave" o "poco grave" o "gravuccio"

E a seguire, se il marito tradito reagisce oppure no con l'amante non è "giusto" o "abbastanza giusto" o "più grave" se lo picchia e "meno grave" se gli urla

Sono parametri che mi sono estranei, in quanto "inutili" nella soluzione di un problema che avessi con MIA MOGLIE che mi ha tradito (e c'è l'ho avuto)

Quindi ben vengano (si fa x dire)aggressioni, ritorsioni lavorative (fosse un mio sottoposto) o che so io....

È giusto? Sbagliato? Esagerato?

Non è a questo livello che ragiono io

La mia "ansia" non è quella di codificare in alcuna maniera, una serie di ipotetiche  conseguenze

C'è anche chi si butta dalla finestra, o chi si ammazza con i figli, scoperta la moglie a letto con un altro, x dire...

Mi interessano altre angolazioni

Per cui.. si fa un po' fatica a ritrovarci nei ragionamenti


----------



## francoff (24 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Magari se andavano dai rispettivi a dire "Noi ci amiamo, e vogliamo essere portati via uno dall'altra", questi gli aprivano la gabbia e dicevano "andate e volate liberi, ma vedete bene di non tornare..."



infatti...vi amate? liberi tutti e libero anche io di farmi una nuova vita....il problema è la menzogna e quindi la mancanza di stima ....altro che sentirsi sminuite per i motivi di farfi


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> un salto velocissimo nel forum:
> 
> quoto marietto al 100% , Skorpio come al solito non lo capisco, comunque nn è una novità.
> riguardo allo scritto di farfalla qui sopra riportato ti assicuro che quando scopri che tua moglie ti ha tradito ti senti ben più sminuito...( sul posto di lavoro poi!!)....se ti senti sminuita perchè ho reagito così vattene....è nulla rispetto al tuo compartamento....se te ne vuoi andare vattene , non fare la vigliaccata di tradirmi e poi lasciare a me la facoltà di recuperare e intanto mi giudichi?! Giudichi come io piegato in 2 da te cerco di rialzarmi?ma ti rendi conto?  Se mia moglie avesse preso i coglioni in mano e fatto le valigie , sicuramente la ammirerei di più.   Ho parlato usando il tu ma era un discorso in generale , e forse a me in particolare.


Chiedi e ti spiego senza problemi 

Come va in Marocco?


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_marietto_ ti sei spiegato benissimo, dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> Il punto che tra noi stride è quello relativo alla "valutazione" della gravità di azione/reazione, e della valutazione del "diritto" più o meno acquisto.
> 
> ...


Abbi pazienza, ma continuano a sfuggirmi i tuoi parametri e le tue angolazioni.

In soldoni: ci ho capito molto poco...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bisogna anche ragionare sulla realtà indotta e quella preesistente.
> Un tuo sottoposto o anche collega,scopa con tua moglie,naturalmente a tua insaputa.
> Ma non gli basta,gli occorre anche la soddisfazione di compiacersi verso terzi del suo operato.
> In virtù di questo,ti trovi a lavorare in un posto di lavoro in cui tutti sanno che sei un cornuto e che l'artefice è lui.
> ...


Io non ho mai pensato di essere oggetto di discorsi sottovoce e di sorrisini, né prima di scoprire, né dopo. Devo essere strana.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Penso che il prosieguo della discussione derivi da un post che avevo scritto io e che allego:

  Io da tradito, ho bloccato la carriera di un mio sottoposto con cui mia moglie  ha tradito.
La qualifica che aveva 7 anni fà, c'è l'ha adesso e fino a quando io non morirò non schioda.

Con le prove che avevo, e con la politica dell'azienda in cui lavoro gli poteva finire molto peggio.

Lui non solo lo ha intuito, ma lo sà, l'importante e non sporcarsi le mani e far sceglier all'interessato se bere o affogare.
*Non penso di essere peggiore di lui che occupava quel posto perchè io c'è l'avevo messo, che conosceva mè, sapeva che era mia moglie, conosceva i miei figli, la mia famiglia, era stato a pranzo a casa mia.

Forse non sarò meglio di lui,anzi loro, ma non ho cominciato io la guerra, e chi comincia una guerra le perdite se le deve aspettare.


*Inoltre prima non lo avevo scritto, ma adesso lo faccio, perchè anche se so che il forum può essere letto da
tutti e potrei essere identificato me ne sbatto.
Aggiungo che* avevo aiutato il padre, e quindi anche lui, in un momento in cui aveva perso il lavoro.

Adesso scusate datemi del poco professionale o quello che volete, se tornassi indietro lo rifarei,  quello che non rifarei è restare appeso coi pensieri alla mia ex per tanto tempo.

*


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma continuano a sfuggirmi i tuoi parametri e le tue angolazioni.
> 
> In soldoni: ci ho capito molto poco...


Storpio non è interessato all'amante ma solo alla moglie e al rapporto con lei.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Penso che il prosieguo della discussione derivi da un post che avevo scritto io e che allego:
> 
> Io da tradito, ho bloccato la carriera di un mio sottoposto con cui mia moglie  ha tradito.
> La qualifica che aveva 7 anni fà, c'è l'ha adesso e fino a quando io non morirò non schioda.
> ...


Una minima reazione per almeno non favorire chi ci ha fatto del male mi pare normale.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Penso che il prosieguo della discussione derivi da un post che avevo scritto io e che allego:
> 
> Io da tradito, ho bloccato la carriera di un mio sottoposto con cui mia moglie  ha tradito.
> La qualifica che aveva 7 anni fà, c'è l'ha adesso e fino a quando io non morirò non schioda.
> ...


Sei stato fin troppo gentile.
Ti sei allevato una serpe in seno.
Di una persona così non avrei alcuna fiducia nell'ambiente di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Fa anche ridere questa discussione quando ce ne sono molte altre in cui si sostiene la legittimità di andare a prendere a pugni il rivale.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma continuano a sfuggirmi i tuoi parametri e le tue angolazioni.
> 
> In soldoni: ci ho capito molto poco...


Io sono molto interessato al "bisogno" che si manifesta nelle relazioni

Ed ai comportamenti che ne denunciano la sua esistenza ed il suo tentativo di soddisfacimento.

Ed alle considerazioni connesse sugli individui/attori in gioco che si rivelano di conseguenza.

E in una situazione come quella teorizzata, di "bisogni" ne emergono molti, e variegati

Non mi interessa dire "bravo, ben fatto" o " ma no, hai sbagliato" oppure c'era da aspettarselo, etc...

Mi appassiona il bisogno in se

Bisogno di "umiliare la moglie"

Bisogno di "umiliarsi davanti alla moglie"

Bisogno di "confrontarsi duramente" con la moglie

Bisogno di "dare una lezione al giovanotto che "ha osato" insidiare mia moglie"

E chi più ne ha più ne metta

Ogni bisogno porta con sè una lacuna da riempire x ciascuno di noi, e il tentativo più o meno fortunato di riempirla con successo

Mi piace questa angolazione, e guardo da questa angolazione

Mi piacciono le lacune, che inevitabilmente l'espressione di un preciso bisogno fa emergere


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una minima reazione per almeno non favorire chi ci ha fatto del male mi pare normale.


Non ci posso credere, adesso vado a fare colazione, due granite una per te e una per me con panna e brioches con uvetta.


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono molto interessato al "bisogno" che si manifesta nelle relazioni
> 
> Ed ai comportamenti che ne denunciano la sua esistenza ed il suo tentativo di soddisfacimento.
> 
> ...



Io invece stavo cercando, come altre volte, di riequilibrare l'annosa questione per cui gran parte dell'utenza si scaglia contro il tradito che reagisce, glissando sul fatto che anche traditore e amante hanno bypassato degli obblighi morali. (*)

Quindi sostanzialmente stavamo parlando uno di mele e l'altro di arance?

(*) o meglio, o si sostiene che questi obblighi non esistono e quindi non c'è ragione di prendersela con il tradito, o esistono e quindi c'è un comportamento non ottimale da tutte e due le parti.


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Guarda io l'ho fatto.
> 
> Con le prove che avevo, e con la politica dell'azienda in cui lavoro gli poteva finire molto peggio.
> 
> ...


Direi che hai fatto il minimo sindacale.....


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo che tu rischi di finire davanti al giudice del lavoro.


E....come giustificherebbe il mobbing il danneggiato?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere, adesso vado a fare colazione, due granite una per te e una per me con panna e brioches con uvetta.


Sono buona, quasi Santa, ma scema no.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Io invece stavo cercando, come altre volte, di riequilibrare l'annosa questione per cui gran parte dell'utenza si scaglia contro il tradito che reagisce, glissando sul fatto che anche traditore e amante hanno bypassato degli obblighi morali. (*)
> 
> Quindi sostanzialmente stavamo parlando uno di mele e l'altro di arance?
> 
> (*) o meglio, o si sostiene che questi obblighi non esistono e quindi non c'è ragione di prendersela con il tradito, o esistono e quindi c'è un comportamento non ottimale da tutte e due le parti.


In parte si, temo si parlasse da punti di vista diversi

Anche se intersezioni "misteriose" ve ne sono, secondo me

Lo scagliarsi del "tradito/a verso "il terzo/a" ad esempio

Perché rivela un bisogno che può risultare addirittura "offensivo" per il coniuge traditore (zitto/a tu che non capisci un cazzo, a quello ci penso io)

Tu magari mi dirai: ah.. dopo aver tradito me, pure fa l'offesa se me la prendo col suo amichetto? Zitta deve stare, la troia!"

E la mediocre considerazione percepita dal coniuge traditore da parte del marito "giustiziere" fatalmente aumenta 

Al netto di tutti i diritti e di tutte le ragioni, che come detto, sono fuori dalla mia sfera di interesse


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Qui la vendetta non c'entra niente.
Se io fossi il capo e un dipendente mi trombasse la moglie lo licenzierei.
Non per vendetta, ma perché non avrei alcuna fiducia in lui.
Un capo deve avere autorità e doversi fidare dei sottoposti.
Nel caso questo non accada, deve porre rimedio.
Se lo mantenessi al suo posto e questo poi, da vero coglione, andasse in giro a raccontare la cosa, perderei la mia autorevolezza.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Qui la vendetta non c'entra niente.
> Se io fossi il capo e un dipendente mi trombasse la moglie lo licenzierei.
> Non per vendetta, ma perché non avrei alcuna fiducia in lui.
> Un capo deve avere autorità e doversi fidare dei sottoposti.
> ...


Quindi anche se sai che ha una relazione extraconiugale con una donna sposata che non sai chi sia, immagino..

Perché c'è poco da fidarsi comunque, che il cornuto sia io o il signor x.. dico bene?


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora,in era post Renzi job's act o come cazzo si chiama,se dimostri che un dipendente,pur bravo ,è in eccedenza,gli paghi il dovuto più la bonuscita stabilita dalla legge,tanti saluti ed auguri al tuo prossimo principale,se sposato....


Se sei assunto prima della normativa che citi no! Comunque di modi per esautorare un dipendente ce ne sono ,basta inventarli: costruire un dossier è la cosa che le aziende han sempre fatto....ora è più facile che in passato. Basta spostare in alto gli obiettivi da raggiungere, inviare in trasferta il dipendente,spostarlo nelle mansioni aziendali rispettando la declaratoria del profilo contrattuale di riferimento senza rendere evidente e dimostrabile il demansionamento.Al limite il dipendente impugnerà e,(eventualmente,siccome il giudice del lavoro non può intervenire nelle discrezionalità dell'azienda in merito alla propria organizzazione con le figure professionali di cui intende avvalersi ma,solo nell'identificare eventuali discriminazioni che prescindano da essa) il contenzioso terminerà col raggiungimento di una transazione economica in favore del dipendente.Questo,in quanto nessun giudice,al di fuori di motivazioni quali:discriminazioni religiose,sessuali,politiche ecc..,mobbing testimoniato da altro personale aziendale (o ex) in cui si può inquadrare un demamsiomento arbitrario e mortificante,nessun giudice dicevo,può intervenire. Men che meno sull'organizzazione del personale e delle esigenze organizzative di un'azienda.
Quindi,è solo questione di denaro e fantasia e,di reali motivazioni anche occulte,per defenestrare un dipendente.


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato di essere oggetto di discorsi sottovoce e di sorrisini, né prima di scoprire, né dopo. Devo essere strana.


Quoto la tua ultima "asserzione"


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi anche se sai che ha una relazione extraconiugale con una donna sposata che non sai chi sia, immagino..
> 
> Perché c'è poco da fidarsi comunque, che il cornuto sia io o il signor x.. dico bene?


Chissenefrega della vita privata dei dipendenti, se è al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo e non ha legami con esso.
Ma farsi la moglie del capo e peggio ancora dirlo in giro non può essere considerato un qualcosa che è estraneo ai rapporti di lavoro. C'entra eccome.
Entrereste mai nell'ufficio del capo a fargli un gavettone o a mollare intenzionalmente una puzzetta rumorosa?
No?
E allora perché trovate lecito trombarvi sua moglie e peggio ancora dirlo in giro ad altri dipendenti?
Non è ugualmente delegittimare la sua figura professionale?


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa anche ridere questa discussione quando ce ne sono molte altre in cui si sostiene la legittimità di andare a prendere a pugni il rivale.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pensato di essere oggetto di discorsi sottovoce e di sorrisini, né prima di scoprire, né dopo. Devo essere strana.


O forse sei normale


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qui non si discute su come la penso io o te sul peso delle corna,ma *se esiste o no un modo diffuso di attribuire una perdita di dignità al cornuto ed un aura di figo conquistatore al trombeur di turno*,capace di mettere una moglie in condizione di buttare nel cesso il matrimonio pur di avere una relazione clandestina con lui.
> Indipendentemente da tutto,posso io cornuto dire che mi infastidisce il fatto che tutto l'ufficio sia a conoscenza che uno di loro ha trombato  con mia moglie(nel mio caso sarebbe già ex)?
> O devo ringraziare il Dario di turno per avermi dato modo di constatare la mia superiorità rispetto queste inutili frivolezze?


Esiste? (mi riferisco al grassetto). 

Da donna posso dire che i trombeur di turno mi hanno sempre fatta piuttosto ridere. Li ho sempre considerati giocattoli da smontare. Mi ha sempre fatta ridere l'idea maschile per cui la potenza e la virilità si misurino sulle trombate, e sul cazzo in buona sostanza. E ho sempre considerato i maschi che la pensavano così maschi con problemi alla sfera erotica. Oltre che poco appaganti.  E fra le donne che conosco, la percezione è esattamente questa. Da parte degli uomini, in effetti gira questa cosa...ho sempre pensato che riguardasse le loro insicurezze e la loro fragilità. 

Oltre che l'illusione del pensare di poter mettere una donna in una qualunque condizione che non interessi in primis alla donna stessa. Penso sia la vaccata maggiore di questi ultimi 50 anni. Per sintetizzare, credo siano fondamentalmente menate al maschile, figlie dell'insicurezza. 

Conosco uomini, e sono quelli che stimo per davvero, che riconoscono pieno potere decisionale alle donne, che non le considerano come esseri indifesi da proteggere o "ridare indietro" nel momento in cui non rispettano lo standard stabilito.  

Che gestiscono innanzitutto le relazioni come interazioni fra persone. Al netto del genere. 

Che sanno, in soldoni, riconoscere la parità nella diversità. 

Sono pochi, lo ammetto...ma non li ho mai visti farsi mettere in discussione da una chiavata, neanche quella della loro donna. 
Sono uomini che stimo perchè sanno per davvero, e non solo in teoria, che nessuno può far fare qualcosa a qualcun altro contro la sua volontà o attraverso una qualche forma di manipolazione. 
E nel caso, si tratterebbe di un abuso. 

Quindi sì, probabilmente ci sono uomini che fanno discendere la loro dignità dalle trombate di qualcun altro. 

Ma ce ne sono anche di diversi. Che della loro dignità parlano e rispondono con le loro azioni. 
E non si fanno carico delle azioni di altri per definire se stessi. 
E che non hanno paura del dolore della delusione. Ma vivono il dolore liberamente. 
Così come vivono il piacere liberamente. 

Con questi mi ci confronto. Non li ho mai visti mescolare i piani. Anche ingoiando rospi. 

Da donna ti confermo, che solo una volta mi hanno messa in condizione di togliermi le mutande senza che io lo volessi. E ha un nome preciso. 

Le restanti volte, che non sono poche, ho deciso io. Il quando, il come, il dove, il perchè, il con chi. 

E dubito che ci siano donne che poverine, non sanno come ma si trovano un cazzo infilato ma non se ne sono accorte. 

Quanto al fastidio, chi ha mai detto che non esista? 
Probabilmente è qualcosa di più di un fastidio, se a tua moglie volevi bene. E' dolore e delusione. E, se il mio uomo mi tradisse in un modo tanto idiota, ossia con una mia collega, avrebbe chiuso ogni possibilità di ri-costruzione con me. E non perchè ha trombato. Ma perchè è un deficiente che neanche sa scegliere con chi trombare senza fare casini. 

E questo sarebbe il punto. Mica l'altra genia con cui tromba. 

Ma, e la chiudo qui, due domandine sul mio sguardo me le farei. 

Perchè il coglione che si tromba (ipoteticamente) una collega mia sarebbe il mio uomo. E io me lo sono scelta. Quindi avrei veramente troppo da fare per capire chi cazzo mi sono presa per avere tempo da sprecare pensando all'altra. 

Sarei cogliona io, a quel punto, che sprecherei tempo che è mio. E serve a me per fare pulizia nella mia vita. 

Ti pare?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Chissenefrega della vita privata dei dipendenti, se è al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo e non ha legami con esso.
> Ma farsi la moglie del capo e peggio ancora dirlo in giro non può essere considerato un qualcosa che è estraneo ai rapporti di lavoro. C'entra eccome.
> Entrereste mai nell'ufficio del capo a fargli un gavettone o a mollare intenzionalmente una puzzetta rumorosa?
> No?
> ...


Ho capito..

No no..  non dicevo che era lecito, ne ammirevole, e chi lo ha detto?

Manco alla rovescia sarebbe lecito, peraltro (il capo che tromba la moglie del piccino di bottega e se ne vanta)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una minima reazione per almeno non favorire chi ci ha fatto del male mi pare normale.


Non favorire é diverso che ostacolare, il tutto in un ambito che nulla c'entra con la camera da letto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qui la vendetta non c'entra niente.
> Se io fossi il capo e un dipendente mi trombasse la moglie lo licenzierei.
> Non per vendetta, ma perché non avrei alcuna fiducia in lui.
> Un capo deve avere autorità e doversi fidare dei sottoposti.
> ...


Non hai fiducia lavorativa in uno che tua moglie si è trombato? (Ho girato apposta la frase, da donna mi infastidisce l'idea che mio marito pensi che qualcuno ha trombato una cosa sua)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chissenefrega della vita privata dei dipendenti, se è al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo e non ha legami con esso.
> Ma farsi la moglie del capo e peggio ancora dirlo in giro non può essere considerato un qualcosa che è estraneo ai rapporti di lavoro. C'entra eccome.
> Entrereste mai nell'ufficio del capo a fargli un gavettone o a mollare intenzionalmente una puzzetta rumorosa?
> No?
> ...


No
Danny parli della moglie come di una sua proprietà


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Danny parli della moglie come di una sua proprietà


Ne abbiamo già discusso.
Diciamo che nell'ambito lavorativo queste precisazioni che facciamo sul forum cadono e "si è bombata la moglie del capo" è la frase che ritengo più probabile nei vari discorsi da sala mensa.
Può essere gretto quanto si vuole, ma è una nostra valutazione fatta qui che cade probabilmente in altre situazioni dove il pettegolezzo è diffuso e auspicato.
Da altre persone ho sentito anche cose tipo "E' l'amante del capo, per quello ha fatto carriera".
Il sesso non dovrebbe entrare in alcuna maniera nell'ambito lavorativo,  ma poiché accade la riservatezza dovrebbe essere il minimo e non si dovrebbe venire a conoscenza dei rapporti.
Quando questo accade, se ne accettano le conseguenze anche sul piano lavorativo per le ragioni che ho detto. 
Ripeto: avere un rapporto con la moglie del capo, raccontarlo in giro e poi lamentarsi delle conseguenze è da coglioni. Almeno tacere, ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già discusso.
> Diciamo che nell'ambito lavorativo queste precisazioni che facciamo sul forum cadono e "si è bombata la moglie del capo" è la frase che ritengo più probabile nei vari discorsi da sala mensa.
> Può essere gretto quanto si vuole, ma è una nostra valutazione fatta qui che cade probabilmente in altre situazioni dove il pettegolezzo è diffuso e auspicato.
> Da altre persone ho sentito anche cose tipo "E' l'amante del capo, per quello ha fatto carriera".
> ...


Sul raccontarlo quoto
Il resto lo lascio ai pettegoli e ai gorilla


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma mi sembra una prospettiva molto personale, molto rivolta su di te e tarata sulle tue percezioni.
> 
> Io vedo la coppia come comunque parte d una comunità, nella quale si dovrebbero rispettare i vincoli esistenti.
> 
> ...



Anche io vedo la coppia come parte di una comunità. Ma non ritengo la comunità protettiva della coppia. Penso che la "protezione" della coppia riguardi la coppia al suo interno. 

Il rovescio della medaglia del vedere la comunità come garante della coppia è il senso di vergogna di fronte alla comunità dello sfaldamento, per un qualunque motivo, della coppia. 

Non ho mai pensato di poter chiedere ad un'amica di non toccare il mio uomo in quanto amica. Non ho mai ben capito questa attesa. Di mio non ho mai toccato l'uomo di una amica per il semplice motivo che gli uomini che piacciono alle mie amiche, storicamente intendo, non sono mai piaciuti a me. E io non piacevo a loro. 

Con un'amica ce ne siamo passati alcuni...ma eravamo giovani e giocavamo. Fra noi amichette. 
Adesso non giocherei più così...se non in un contesto di piena consensualità da parte di tutti. 
Cosa che ai tempi non era. 

SE il mio uomo mi tradisce io lo valuto sul suo tradimento. Sarebbe sicuramente una aggravante tradirmi in un modo che mi mette in difficoltà in un ambito importante come il lavoro. 

E se io tradissi il mio uomo con un collega, desidererei che considerasse un'aggravante il fatto che l'ho tradito con un collega. Cosa che non farei, comunque. Da traditrice ho sempre tenuto conto del contesto dei miei tradimenti. E avendoli sempre considerati roba mia, li ho sempre attuati con persone lontane dalla sfera dell'uomo che tradivo. 

Se devo essere sincera, mi chiederei come mai il mio uomo sceglie un mio sottoposto per tradirmi. E mi chiederei cosa ho fatto IO per creare una situazione di quel genere. Non è pulito da impliciti, il tradimento con un sottoposto. E parla di relazioni di potere nella coppia. Su questo mi concentrerei. 

Credo che il primo pensiero che farei riguarderebbe il mio modo di gestire il mio potere nella coppia. E di quanto male l'ho gestito...e di quanto il mio uomo abbia taciuto a riguardo. Non so se mi spiego. 

Del sottoposto fregherebbe sega...lo considererei uno strumento. 

Di cui metterei in dubbio e verificherei l'affidabilità. Che se ho bisogno di un sottoposto sveglio, non lo sarebbe ad essersi ficcato in una situazione tanto aggrovigliata. 
E quindi verificherei questo. Ma non per vendetta. SE è un mio sottoposto, devo potermi fidare. E se il sottoposto è un pirla che si mette per poca lungimiranza in situazioni scabrose, lo terrei d'occhio...sarebbe un valutare il suo "saper vivere", e in certi lavori, se non sai vivere, se non hai l'occhio sugli impliciti relazionali, non sei affidabile. 

Questo valuterei. Di sicuro. 

Tutto il resto avanzerebbe. 
E riguarderebbe la mia coppia. E il mio modo di stare in coppia.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Danny parli della moglie come di una sua proprietà


Qualora il riferimento fossi io, e non mi sento la coda di paglia, ma  perchè ho dato la stura a questo discorso, voglio dirti che mia moglie non ritenevo fosse di mia  proprietà, che ognuno aveva la sua vita lavorativa, ma che avevamo una vita e dei figli insieme.

Certo ciascuno di noi ha un proprio modo di vedere le cose, e mi rendo conto che il mio, uomo degli anni 50, non è certo in linea con una mentalità evoluta come quella che anche su queste pagine si vuole fare passare.
 Per me  il tradimento sia maschile che femminile sono allo stesso livello, nessuno tromba per caso ma per scelta.
Ma quelli che tradiscono lo sanno che non si dovrebbe fare, tantè che si guardano bene dal raccontarlo ai rispettivi partner.
Ma se un ladro che conosco da tempo mi ruba in casa e mia moglie gli ha aperto la porta, non è che perchè lo conosco non lo denuncio, anzi prima se posso gli dò pure una mazzata.
E se i ladri in casa fossero entrati a tè?


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Aggiungo: 

vantarsi delle trombate fatte o non fatte parla dell'insicurezza di chi si vanta, che spesso è più un bisogno che un vanto, di raccontare le proprie gesta...

Non sono mai riuscita a vederlo come una questione che mette in discussione la mia dignità. 

L'ho sempre visto come uno spogliarsi della propria dignità da parte di chi usa lo scopare per emergere. Che sia maschio o femmina poco conta. 

Quindi faccio molta fatica a concepire il sentirsi toccati dai commenti a riguardo. Che definiscono chi li fa e nessun altro.  

Un po' come sentirsi toccata come femmina dal genio di turno che pensa di poter dare della puttana ad una donna che scopa liberamente. O dello zerbino ad un uomo perchè vuole una donna. 

Mah...sono classificazioni sceme, secondo me. Figlie di paure e condizionamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto la tua ultima "asserzione"


Oppure tu.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> vantarsi delle trombate fatte o non fatte parla dell'insicurezza di chi si vanta, che spesso è più un bisogno che un vanto, di raccontare le proprie gesta...
> 
> ...


Se sei singol, puoi scopare con chi ti pare, se sei in coppia, è solo un'autoassoluzione, per tacitarsi la coscienza.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Qualora il riferimento fossi io, e non mi sento la coda di paglia, ma  perchè ho dato la stura a questo discorso, voglio dirti che mia moglie non ritenevo fosse di mia  proprietà, che ognuno aveva la sua vita lavorativa, ma che avevamo una vita e dei figli insieme.
> 
> Certo ciascuno di noi ha un proprio modo di vedere le cose, e mi rendo conto che il mio, uomo degli anni 50, non è certo in linea con una mentalità evoluta come quella che anche su queste pagine si vuole fare passare.
> Per me  il tradimento sia maschile che femminile sono allo stesso livello, nessuno tromba per caso ma per scelta.
> ...


Il risentimento verso chi si è scopato il nostro partner è perfettamente umano perchè si tende a proiettare all'esterno della coppia parte delle responsabilità..  per tutelare soprattutto noi stessi e la coppia nella quale abbiamo creduto fino a ieri.

Ma è il nostro partner che doveva qualcosa a noi in virtù del nostro rapporto, non l'amante... che evidentemente ha preso qualcosa che non ci apparteneva già più, passami l'oggettivazione non proprio calzante, dato che si parla di esseri più che consenzienti nella maggioranza dei casi.

Razionalmente non ha quasi mai senso prendersela con l'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io vedo la coppia come parte di una comunità. Ma non ritengo la comunità protettiva della coppia. Penso che la "protezione" della coppia riguardi la coppia al suo interno.
> 
> Il rovescio della medaglia del vedere la comunità come garante della coppia è il senso di vergogna di fronte alla comunità dello sfaldamento, per un qualunque motivo, della coppia.
> 
> ...


Il ragionamento è le conclusioni sono coerenti e razionali.
Quando sei tradito i percorsi razionali spariscono nella nebbia.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se sei singol, puoi scopare con chi ti pare, se sei in coppia, è solo un'autoassoluzione, per tacitarsi la coscienza.


cosa c'entra? 

non ho capito


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono buona, quasi Santa, ma scema no.


Lo sò che non sei scema, apprezzo sempre le tue analisi, a volte mi sento molto ignorante quando le leggo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è le conclusioni sono coerenti e razionali.
> Quando sei tradito i percorsi razionali spariscono nella nebbia.


Spariscono...ed è il momento di rimanere fermi e sentire il dolore. 

Per poi ricominciare a ragionare. 

Usare la nebbia per sfuggire a se stessi è remare contro se stessi. E se ne paga il prezzo. 

Poi liberi tutti. 

In ogni caso ognuno paga del proprio. 

Non si può pretendere, da persi nella nebbia, che anche chi non è perso nella nebbia venga a perdersi o non dica che sei perso però. 

Salvo volersi circondare da lacchè.

EDIT: aggiungo che spesso quella nebbia, è solo lo svelarsi di un senso di appropriazione, e non appartenenza reciproca. E fare i conti con il proprio senso del possesso non è sempre una esperienza piacevole. 

Di mio penso che le relazioni siano spesso costruite senza minimamente pensare alla questione del possesso che è invece costituente. E che spesso e volentieri non si declini insieme il possesso reciproco. 
Possesso che è talmente radicato e non discusso che fa sentire messa in discussione la propria dignità se l'altro decide di dirigere altrove il proprio corpo o le proprie emozioni. 

Ci si dimentica che in una relazione lo spazio per altre direzioni è sempre aperto. Non esistono contratti in grado di legislare questo aspetto umano. 

E penso anche che si dia scontato il fatto che non avverrà. Dimenticandosi di celebrare il fatto che appartenersi è una costruzione quotidiana. PEr nulla certa e per nulla scontata. 

Spesso a bruciare nel tradimento è rendersi conto che quel che si credeva proprio, non lo è. E ci si incazza col terzo che diventa la manifestazione fisica di un fatto che è insito nello stare in relazione. 

Il terzo, in questa Scoperta non è niente. O meglio, diventa qualcosa nel momento in cui non si affronta la questione per quella che è.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il risentimento verso chi si è scopato il nostro partner è perfettamente umano perchè si tende a proiettare all'esterno della coppia parte delle responsabilità..  per tutelare soprattutto noi stessi e la coppia nella quale abbiamo creduto fino a ieri.
> 
> Ma è il nostro partner che doveva qualcosa a noi in virtù del nostro rapporto, non l'amante... che evidentemente ha preso qualcosa che non ci apparteneva già più, passami l'oggettivazione non proprio calzante, dato che si parla di esseri più che consenzienti nella maggioranza dei casi.
> 
> Razionalmente non ha quasi mai senso prendersela con l'amante.


  Hai detto bene razionalmente.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



leroluni ha detto:


> Hai detto bene razionalmente.


Il fatto è.. che quando la razionalità si blocca, e la sola emotività "parla", dice tante cose anche segrete di noi, che poi la nostra razionalità fa una immane fatica persino a riconoscere


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il fatto è.. che quando la razionalità si blocca, e la sola emotività "parla", dice tante cose anche segrete di noi, che poi la nostra razionalità fa una immane fatica persino a riconoscere


quoto. 

spesso in quello specchio, dell'emotività, non vediamo chi abbiamo creduto di essere....e guardare il "mostro" allo specchio non piace...meglio spostare lo sguardo...e trovare un altro specchio in cui guardare un altro mostro...il giudizio ha anche questa funzione...spostare sugli altri il proprio tribunale interiore.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il fatto è.. che quando la razionalità si blocca, e la sola emotività "parla", dice tante cose anche segrete di noi, che poi la nostra razionalità fa una immane fatica persino a riconoscere


Devo anche dire che non considero mai l'emotività una giustificazione. 

Non siamo macchine ed è perfettamente umano provare in determinate situazioni degli impeti di odio, desideri di vendetta o addirittura pensieri di fare del male a chi riteniamo ce ne abbia causato.

La differenza la marca il passaggio dai pensieri alle azioni. Sempre.
L'irrazionalità non può essere una giustificazione per comportarsi da carogna, magari in modo sistematico.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Qualora il riferimento fossi io, e non mi sento la coda di paglia, ma  perchè ho dato la stura a questo discorso, voglio dirti che mia moglie non ritenevo fosse di mia  proprietà, che ognuno aveva la sua vita lavorativa, ma che avevamo una vita e dei figli insieme.
> 
> Certo ciascuno di noi ha un proprio modo di vedere le cose, e mi rendo conto che il mio, uomo degli anni 50, non è certo in linea con una mentalità evoluta come quella che anche su queste pagine si vuole fare passare.
> Per me  il tradimento sia maschile che femminile sono allo stesso livello, nessuno tromba per caso ma per scelta.
> ...


Se tua moglie gli apre la porta e gli consegna gli oggetti. Non è furto.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Devo anche dire che non considero mai l'emotività una giustificazione.
> 
> *Non siamo macchine ed è perfettamente umano provare in determinate situazioni degli impeti di odio, desideri di vendetta o addirittura pensieri di fare del male a chi riteniamo ce ne abbia causato.
> *
> ...


Di solito è il non volersi riconoscere nel grassetto, il non accettare di poter sentire quelle emozioni come parti di sè che fa passare all'agito. 

Metto fuori per non sentire dentro. 

Riconoscersi il dolore, l'odio, il desiderio di distruzione è liberatorio...se li si accetta come parti di sè. Se l'immagine però che si vuol mantenere di sè non tollera quelle parti...beh...gli agiti sono all'ordine del giorno. 
E la giustificazione attraverso i comportamenti altrui a portata di mano. 

Poi, per come la vedo io, si può decidere di comportarsi da carogna. Ma senza cerare autoassoluzioni. 

Vuoi fare la carogna? Fallo. E assumitene il carico di responsabilità e l'immagine di te che ne emerge. 

Io mi sono comportata da carogna. Non me ne vergogno. 
Non lo rifarei. Ma l'ho fatto io. 

La situazione da cui ho preso l'energia per farlo, non è una giustificazione. 

IO ho deciso di fare la carogna. E sono stata carogna. Nessuna giustificazione attraverso altri. Sono IO.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> spesso in quello specchio, dell'emotività, non vediamo chi abbiamo creduto di essere....e guardare il "mostro" allo specchio non piace...meglio spostare lo sguardo...e trovare un altro specchio in cui guardare un altro mostro...il giudizio ha anche questa funzione...spostare sugli altri il proprio tribunale interiore.


Eh sì.. 

E pare già complicato farlo a freddo e in analisi distaccata... Magari x interposta persona

Figuriamoci a caldo, e con la nota fino al collo


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì..
> 
> E pare già complicato farlo a freddo e in analisi distaccata...
> 
> Figuriamoci a caldo, e con la nota fino al collo


Non circondarsi da lacchè è importante anche per questo...perchè a caldo brucia. 

Se intorno però c'è chi dice le cose senza farsi troppe remore, è un buon aiuto. 

Ed è una scelta anche questa. Chi tenersi vicino. 

Una cosa che rimpiango per me, uno dei pochi rimpianti, è di essermi isolata. Non aver voluto ascoltare nessuno. 
E' stato un errore perchè mi ha fatto perdere tempo. 
Il MIO tempo. 

Adesso ho pochissime persone vicino. Ma quelle che ho, le ho scelte. E non mi farebbero molti pat pat compatenti sulla spalla. 
Mi direbbero che sto facendo la cogliona. Se mi comporto da cogliona. Nessuno sconto.

 Anche a costo di perdersi e lasciarsi indietro. E, secondo me, il ne vale la pena di alcune relazioni, quelle importanti, è esattamente qui...in direzione contraria e opposta al senso comune dell'appropriazione dell'altro. Anche nell'amicizia. Non solo nelle relazioni intime. 
G. per me è importante in proporzione a quanto io mi sento libera, e lui si sente libero, di lasciarci indietro. E' fondamentale. Significa riconoscere dignità al possesso e governarlo dirigendolo nello spazio relazionale e non in quello individuale. 

Di mio non ho problemi nell'essere anche una brutta persona. So di essere un essere che è costituito di tante parti. Non ho paura di me. Delle mie parti "oscure". So che ci sono. So che so odiare. E so che so fare male. So che lo posso fare anche gratis. Non sono meglio di tanti altri. Non ho niente da dimostrare. Io sono Io.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Lostris ha detto:


> Devo anche dire che non considero mai l'emotività una giustificazione.
> 
> Non siamo macchine ed è perfettamente umano provare in determinate situazioni degli impeti di odio, desideri di vendetta o addirittura pensieri di fare del male a chi riteniamo ce ne abbia causato.
> 
> ...


Io ho imparato a "ascoltare" l'emotività, e mi piace farlo, devo dire

Ascoltare, anche un'oretta, prima di dargli lancio e sfogo, x quello c'è tempo

Ho capito che per alcuni è come un cavallo impazzito, al di là degli agiti che ne seguano

Non da ascoltare, ma solo da liberare o contenere

È un peccato, secondo me.

Ci dice tanto di noi


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tua moglie gli apre la porta e gli consegna gli oggetti. *Non è furto*.


Questo dipende dal valore che che si assegna al consenso della moglie. O del marito. Indifferentemente.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo dipende dal valore che che si assegna al consenso della moglie. O del marito. Indifferentemente.


Appunto. Dici niente


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. Dici niente


Eh già. 

E' un discorso vecchio di secoli.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una cosa che rimpiango per me, uno dei pochi rimpianti, è di essermi isolata. Non aver voluto ascoltare nessuno.
> E' stato un errore perchè mi ha fatto perdere tempo.


Anche io mi son sempre isolato, nei momenti particolari, non lo rimpiango però..

Forse perché ho sempre fatto così, o forse perché alla fine.. non mi fido di nessuno

A proposito di brutture


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tua moglie gli apre la porta e gli consegna gli oggetti. Non è furto.


Ma se lo fa entrare senza il tuo consenso sono entrambi perseguibili penalmente


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tua moglie gli apre la porta e gli consegna gli oggetti. Non è furto.


No per il codice penale, se è casa mia e non lo invito è furto, e mia moglie e complice.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

E comunque, la visione dei fatti dipende dall'esperienza vissuta da ognuno di noi, se si è uomini o donne, traditi o traditori. Non troveremo mai una quadra.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io mi son sempre isolato, nei momenti particolari, non lo rimpiango però..
> 
> Forse perché ho sempre fatto così, o forse perché alla fine.. non mi fido di nessuno
> 
> A proposito di brutture


Allora è stato un moto di orgoglio...scemo. 

Avrei avuto bisogno di qualcuno vicino. Avrei avuto bisogno di poter piangere. Invece che tenere botta. 
Mi avrebbe fatto bene. E mi avrebbe fatto bene sperimentare l'umiltà della "sconfitta"...arrendermi al dolore. 
Concedermi al dolore...

Avrei più che altro avuto bisogno di concedermi il chiedere aiuto. Per sperimentare che chiedere aiuto, averne bisogno, non è una forma dell'umiliazione. 

HO scelto un'altra via. Ho imparato comunque cose. 

E' un rimpianto da senno di poi, da mamma di me stessa per certi versi, perchè credo di aver perso tanto, tanto tempo in quel modo. E a 20 anni il tempo è prezioso. 

Ma non è un qualcosa che mi rimprovero. So che semplicemente non ero capace di fare altrimenti. Limiti. 
Adesso è una risorsa. Conoscere i miei limiti. 

Adesso non mi isolo. 
Sto da sola. 
Che sono due cose profondamente diverse. 

Ogni tanto, se devo essere sincera, torno in quel posto di me, G. mi insacca. E ha ragione. 
In fondo è una forma dell'onore non isolarsi. 

Stare in buona compagnia con se stessi è un altro discorso. 
Ed è una cosa che faccio pure adesso. E che pretendo di fare. Mi piace stare sola. 
Non la considero una bruttura. Anzi. 

L'isolamento è una forma della tortura, nella mia esperienza, invece. 

Rimpiango il tempo perso. Non l'averlo fatto. Se non l'avessi fatto, adesso non conoscerei la differenza fra isolamento e solitudine...e la mia vita sarebbe meno ricca.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma se lo fa entrare senza il tuo consenso sono entrambi perseguibili penalmente





leroluni ha detto:


> No per il codice penale, se è casa mia e non lo invito è furto, e mia moglie e complice.


La differenza fondamentale è che l'interiorità di una persona non è casa dell'altro. 

Si è sempre ospiti dell'interiorità di qualcun altro. 

Non c'è possesso a riguardo. Ecco perchè il paragone del furto regge fino ad un certo punto. 

G. è il mio compagno. Ora. Ma io sono sua ospite. Lui decide di ospitarmi. Lui decide quanto, come, perchè...e io viceversa con lui. 

Non ho potere sulla sua interiorità. E lui non ne ha sulla mia. 

Il potere che ho me lo concede lui, concedendosi e ospitandomi. 
E io viceversa. 

Lui, tanto quanto io, possiamo in ogni momento decidere di ritirare quell'ospitalità. 

La discrimine è la dichiarazione. Il non farlo di nascosto. E da qui discende la stimanbilità, l'onorabilità, la valutazione uno dell'altro. 

Non altro. Pensare che la casa interiore dell'altro sia casa propria...è una "appropriazione indebita". (passatemi il paragone del cazzo).
Di cui si è corresponsabili.

 A pari...chi lo permette non affermando che sta concedendo ospitalità e chi lo fa dando per scontato che la porta sarà sempre aperta.
Ed è qui che entrano in gioco le dinamiche di potere relazionale implicite, che poi esplodono...in mille mila modi.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La differenza fondamentale è che* l'interiorità di una persona non è casa dell'altro.*
> 
> Si è sempre ospiti dell'interiorità di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Ma lo è la promessa di esclusività e di condivisione di quella interiorità che hai (generico) fatto.
Gli hai aperto la porta non per dargli solo cose tue, la hai aperta per consegnargli quello che è "nostro".
E scusa se è poco.


----------



## marietto (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il risentimento verso chi si è scopato il nostro partner è perfettamente umano perchè si tende a proiettare all'esterno della coppia parte delle responsabilità..  per tutelare soprattutto noi stessi e la coppia nella quale abbiamo creduto fino a ieri.
> 
> Ma è il nostro partner che doveva qualcosa a noi in virtù del nostro rapporto, non l'amante... che evidentemente ha preso qualcosa che non ci apparteneva già più, passami l'oggettivazione non proprio calzante, dato che si parla di esseri più che consenzienti nella maggioranza dei casi.
> 
> Razionalmente non ha quasi mai senso prendersela con l'amante.





Lostris ha detto:


> Devo anche dire che non considero mai l'emotività una giustificazione.
> 
> Non siamo macchine ed è perfettamente umano provare in determinate situazioni degli impeti di odio, desideri di vendetta o addirittura pensieri di fare del male a chi riteniamo ce ne abbia causato.
> 
> ...


Razionale contro irrazionale, ok....

Razionale vince sempre e ha senso...

Però mi sorge un dubbio: Se non hai intenzione in nessun modo di lasciare la coppia in cui sei, qual'è il Razionale di una relazione extraconiugale?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



leroluni ha detto:


> E comunque, la visione dei fatti dipende dall'esperienza vissuta da ognuno di noi, se si è uomini o donne, traditi o traditori. Non troveremo mai una quadra.


Ma sai.. qui non è tanto il punto di vedere "fatti" ma di vedere "noi" come ci muoviamo nei fatti, con le nostre sensazioni

E approfondire noi usando i fatti, fin dove si può, si sa, o si desidera arrivare.

Senza accontentarsi di abitudini, convenzioni, diritti o doveri che indubbiamente ognuno di noi ha formato in se


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma lo è la promessa di esclusività e di condivisione di quella interiorità che hai (generico) fatto.
> Gli hai aperto la porta non per dargli solo cose tue, *la hai aperta per consegnargli quello che è "nostro*".
> E scusa se è poco.


Quindi tutti e due ladri.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma lo è la promessa di esclusività e di condivisione di quella interiorità che hai (generico) fatto.
> *Gli hai aperto la porta non per dargli solo cose tue, la hai aperta per consegnargli quello che è "nostro".*
> E scusa se è poco.


Non la vedo esattamente come nel grassetto. 

Se dovessi visualizzare, il "nostro" non è la mia interiorità. E neanche la sua. 

Ma quello spazio comune, la relazione, in cui io metto e lui mette. 

Non consegno. 
Concedo. E lui a me. 

Mano aperta. Quel che è concesso può essere in ogni momento ripreso. Non chiuderei la mano per trattenere. Anche se mi farebbe male e il riflesso sarebbe farlo. Non la chiuderei. Per stima di me e di lui. 

E la celebrazione del noi riguarda, per come la vedo io, il ringraziamento reciproco nel rinnovare il dono. 

Pensare che una concessione divenga una consegna...no. 

L'esclusività sta, per me, nel rinnovare quotidianamente il concedersi reciprocamente. Aprire quella porta ogni volta. E anche rinnovare l'ospitalità, e ringraziare per l'ospitalità concessa. 

Non posso consegnare la mia interiorità..perderei me stessa. E lui perderebbe sè. 
Non lo vorrei...

Posso concederla, sì...è la tessitura dell'impegno per come la penso io sta esattamente qui...nella concessione di me. Ma non potrei concedere nulla che non è mio. E viceversa lui. 

Se finissi per consegnarmi a lui...o lui a me...cadrebbe l'impegno. 

La sessualità...è uno degli elementi portanti di una relazione intima proprio perchè cadono alcune barriere...e lì, sì, ci si consegna reciprocamente, non fisicamente...è uno dei pochi momenti nella vita in cui si sfiora contemporaneamente la vita e la morte...ma è appunto un momento...poi ognuno ritorna a sè...

Se non si tornasse a sè...ci si sarebbe persi, probabilmente.


----------



## brenin (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora è stato un moto di orgoglio...scemo.
> 
> *Avrei avuto bisogno di qualcuno vicino*. Avrei avuto bisogno di poter piangere. Invece che tenere botta.
> Mi avrebbe fatto bene. E mi avrebbe fatto bene sperimentare l'umiltà della "sconfitta"...arrendermi al dolore.
> ...


Penso che il grassetto indichi domanda e risposta, che condivido pienamente. Avresti avuto bisogno di qualcuno vicino.... e se ci fosse stato, saresti stata capace di "accoglierlo" ? Senza  quello che è successo, forse non avresti mai conosciuto i tuoi limiti, è tutta parte di un percorso ( inizialmente interiore, poi esteriore se ne capita l'occasione e la fortuna di incontrare un compagno di viaggio ), oserei dire - dal mio punto di vista - un passaggio obbligato.... un processo di "maturazione" , di maggior conoscenza di sè, di esperienze che si accumulano ( anche se ci vuol tempo per poi " metterle in pratica" ) e di iniziare ad intravedere non solo la direzione, ma anche il primo ( di più o meno tanti ) punto " d'arrivo" . Penso anche che il tempo sia la cosa meno importante, certi processi non possono essere forzati, vanno metabolizzati interiormente, per poi attuare tutti i cambiamenti del nostro "io" con una gradualità costante ma non quantificabile in termini di durata bensì in termini di forza di volontà.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non la vedo esattamente come nel grassetto.
> 
> Se dovessi visualizzare, il "nostro" non è la mia interiorità. E neanche la sua.
> 
> ...


Allora il tradimento non esisterebbe. Nè verso se stessi perchè in quel momento ti sei sentito/a di farlo. Nè verso la persona con la quale ti sei impegnato/a di condividere la tua genitalità in via esclusiva.

Consegnare a chi si dice di amarei lo spazio comune non è abiurare alla fedeltà verso se stessi.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che il grassetto indichi domanda e risposta, che condivido pienamente. *Avresti avuto bisogno di qualcuno vicino.... e se ci fosse stato, saresti stata capace di "accoglierlo"* ? Senza  quello che è successo, forse non avresti mai conosciuto i tuoi limiti, è tutta parte di un percorso ( inizialmente interiore, poi esteriore se ne capita l'occasione e la fortuna di incontrare un compagno di viaggio ), oserei dire - dal mio punto di vista - un passaggio obbligato.... un processo di "maturazione" , di maggior conoscenza di sè, di esperienze che si accumulano ( anche se ci vuol tempo per poi " metterle in pratica" ) e di iniziare ad intravedere non solo la direzione, ma anche il primo ( di più o meno tanti ) punto " d'arrivo" . Penso anche che il tempo sia la cosa meno importante, certi processi non possono essere forzati, vanno metabolizzati interiormente, per poi attuare tutti i cambiamenti del nostro "io" con una gradualità costante ma non quantificabile in termini di durata bensì in termini di forza di volontà.


Sì 

Il grassetto...no, non ero in grado di accogliere me stessa, figuriamoci qualcun altro. 

Credo che quella strada, in quel momento, non potevo che percorrerla come l'ho percorsa. Se avessi potuto fare diversamente l'avrei fatto. Ma non potevo. 
Posso provare a comprendere le motivazioni, che sono fondamentali tanto quanto i limiti, perchè quelle motivazioni parlano di me e comprenderle significa migliorarmi e conoscermi. 

Ma quello è il mio percorso. 

Col senno di poi, ovviamente, è facile. 

Nel presente vedo quella che sono stata, non ho più paura di lei. Non mi fa più pena. E non mi fa più rabbia. 
Mi fa tenerezza. E so che ho fatto il meglio di me. Secondo le mie possibilità e secondo i miei parametri. 

Sicuro in quel percorso non mi nego le mie brutture. Ho imparato a non voler apparire meglio di quella che sono. MA neanche peggio. 
Io sono Io. E a me rispondo. Limiti compresi.

Il tempo a volte punge...la sensazione di "ritardo" sulla vita io la sento...non mi trasporta. So che è ansia fondamentalmente. La accetto. E me la metto in valigia insieme alle altre cose. Ricordandomi, mentre mi guardo allo specchio, che quella sono io. 

E sono la compagna di me stessa. Oltre che padrona di me stessa. 
Probabilmente questo è uno degli ingredienti che mi ha permesso di riconoscere i pochi simili che ho incontrato finora. 

In fondo, se un lupo non sa ululare, non può trovare il suo branco. (cit)

Io aggiungo che non saper ululare, non dipende mai da qualcuno che non sia se stessi. 
E sì, è una questione di intenzione e volontà...a volte l'immagine di sè e le aspettative traggono in inganno...e invece di un ululato esce un flebile guaito...riconoscersi anche nel guaito e provare e riprovare, non penso che i percorsi in questo si differenzino poi molto. 

Una cosa che però tengo ferma...è che i compagni di viaggio sono un Dono Prezioso, a cui più che altro rivolgere ringraziamento di presenza. Non molto più. 

Di tutto il mio percorso, fino ad ora, tengo cara la gratitudine e l'appartenenza alla Vita. 

(bello rileggerti!)


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora il tradimento non esisterebbe. Nè verso se stessi perchè in quel momento ti sei sentito/a di farlo. Nè verso la persona con la quale ti sei impegnato/a di condividere la tua genitalità in via esclusiva.
> 
> Consegnare a chi si dice di amarei lo spazio comune non è abiurare alla fedeltà verso se stessi.


Per me il tradimento è la menzogna. 

Di sè stessi, perchè non si espongono le proprie necessità per i più svariati motivi. 
Dell'altro, perchè non gli si comunica quel che sta accadendo. 

L'agito del tradimento...è un agito. 

Il tradimento comincia molto prima. 
E può anche non divenire agito con un terzo. 

Io non posso consegnare la mia interiorità...concedo ospitalità. 
Mentirei se dichiarassi di consegnare un qualcosa che può solo divenire spazio di accoglienza. 
Ma non può essere passato di mano. Concedo l'ingresso, ma la mia interiorità è mia. E posso rinnovare la concessione solo mantenendone la proprietà ( se vogliamo usare questa parola). 

La mia interiorità cresce ed evolve con me. Posso concedere di venire con me, se l'altro lo desidera. 
Consegnarla, anche idealmente, è un simulacro. Un rito. Non è realtà. Non so se mi sto spiegando.

Lo spazio comune non è esattamente l'interiorità...è uno spazio emotivo co-costruito, aperto, in cui si mettono cose ognun di sè...ma non è coincidente con l'interiorità individuale...e lo spazio comune è co-costruito proprio perchè di volta in volta si rinnova quel che ognuno mette dentro. 

Non farlo significa restare cristallizzati nel tempo e nello spazio...per poi, spesso, svegliarsi e trovarsi vicino un* sconosciut*


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Punti fermi:
Il tradimento è non dire al partner che si ha  una relazione con un altro.
Se io lo dico e il partner accetta non è tradimento.
Se non lo dico è perché di solito il partner non accetta.
L'amante non ci tradisce.


Punti aggiunti:
se un dipendente offende personalmente il capo o diffonde pubblicamente notizie ingiuriose su di lui non deve aspettarsi troppa comprensione.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E....come giustificherebbe il mobbing il danneggiato?


l'usare fatti della vita privata per operare una pressione indebita ed illecita


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Punti fermi:
> Il tradimento è non dire al partner che si ha  una relazione con un altro.
> 
> .


Non per me
Molto prima..

Se pensi a un altro e "te piacerebbe" mentre sei con me sul divano a guardare la TV, come una brava e dolce mogliettina, brindando sorridente assieme a me con un buon Brandy.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Punti fermi:
> *Il tradimento è non dire al partner che si ha  una relazione con un altro.*
> Se io lo dico e il partner accetta non è tradimento.
> Se non lo dico è perché di solito il partner non accetta.
> ...


Tener via dalla relazione parti di sè, per compiacenza, dipendenza o qualsivoglia motivo cosa è? 

Mostrare all'altro una immagine che non corrisponde a chi si è, cosa è? 

La relazione con un altro di solito serve per andare a riempire vuoti che si sono creati nella coppia originaria. O per allentare tensioni interne. Che non necessariamente derivano dalla sessualità di coppia. Anzi, secondo me quasi mai...e infatti tutti hanno sta mena che si sono innamorati...

Mentre io sono piuttosto convinta che nel terzo che irrompe ci si re-innamori di quei sè che si sono lasciati indietro nella relazione ufficiale, per rispondere ad aspettative, tutte interne di solito, di quel che si deve essere in una relazione. 

Il terzo è tendenzialmente uno strumento per trovarsi...ma fa brutto dirlo. Meglio innamorarsi. 
Credo che sia molto, molto raro un effettivo innamoramento verso l'amante di turno. La ricerca è di ben altro. 

Generalizzando eh. Poi c'è davvero chi si innamora. 
Ma la relazione, quella ufficiale, è già bello che finita. Ne resta il simulacro. 
Ma non penso siano la maggioranza delle situazioni.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento è la menzogna.
> 
> Di sè stessi, perchè non si espongono le proprie necessità per i più svariati motivi.
> Dell'altro, perchè non gli si comunica quel che sta accadendo.
> ...


ok, se non ti piace la parola consegnare possiamo usare i termini "condividere consensualmente" ma sempre al punto stiamo. Usavo il termine in questione per indicare una volontarietà, in effetti nessuno ci trascina o dovrebbe trascinarci dentro un impegno che non abbiamo voluto, accettato, fatto nostro.
Io non metto in dubbio che le scelte vadano rinnovate continuamente, contesto per l'appunto che una persona si svegli in un letto diverso facendo finta che non sia successo nulla.

Poi in effetti sul termine simulacro e rito potremmo anche discutere, la nostra personal religion, è una entità che tutti neghiamo oggigiorno di avere, ma che invece a mio parere persiste gagliarda dentro di noi con svariati nomi: convinzioni, egoismo più o meno motivato, autoassoluzionismo, spirito di sopravvivenza, empirismo eretto a religione etc.
La realtà è che la nostra vita è piena di riti più o meno autocostruiti e di simulacri eretti a rappresentazione di quello che siamo e non è di per se un difetto o un problema, è solo un modo di auto rappresentarci.


----------



## brenin (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> Il grassetto...no, non ero in grado di accogliere me stessa, figuriamoci qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Primo grassetto.... forse senza quel "tempo" non saresti mai arrivata da nessuna parte ( come purtroppo capita a diverse persone ), e si sarebbe - probabilmente - continuato ad utilizzare uno specchio concavo....

Il saper ululare.... hai perfettamente ragione, dipende solo ed esclusivamente da noi stessi, non ci sono attenuanti...
" Siamo al nostro meglio quando il pit bull della vita ci afferra per la gola e ci immobilizza a terra. E noi siamo solo cuccioli di tre mesi che posono essere facilmente sbranati. Ma dalle profondità del nostro essere sale un ringhio , un ringhio calmo e sonoro, che contrasta con la nostra tenera età e la nostra fragilità esistenziale. " ( Cit. - Fonte a te nota  ).

Si, i compagni di viaggio sono molto importanti, e sono un dono prezioso ( non dimenticando mai,però, che potrebbero essere " impermanenti " ... ).


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non per me
> Molto prima..
> 
> Se pensi a un altro e "te piacerebbe" mentre sei con me sul divano a guardare la TV, come una brava e dolce mogliettina, brindando sorridente assieme a me con un buon Brandy.


Allora io ho tradito "n" volte.
E se mi guardo Youporn che faccio?
E il sedere della tipa in metro?
Queste sono pulsioni, normali e frequenti in uomini e donne.
Tra queste e il tradimento c'è di mezzo la volontà.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Allora io ho tradito "n" volte.
> E se mi guardo Youporn che faccio?
> E il sedere della tipa in metro?
> Queste sono pulsioni, normali e frequenti in uomini e donne.
> Tra queste e il tradimento c'è di mezzo la volontà.


Che è anche un modo per mettere tutti sullo stesso piano, tutti traditori in pratica.
Processare le intenzioni o presunte tali per auto assolversi?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Allora io ho tradito "n" volte.
> E se mi guardo Youporn che faccio?
> E il sedere della tipa in metro?
> Queste sono pulsioni, normali e frequenti in uomini e donne.
> Tra queste e il tradimento c'è di mezzo la volontà.


Per mia candida ammissione, io tradisco praticamente ogni giorno, anche adesso che sto rispondendo qui a te, senza che mia moglie sappia del mio essere iscritto qui, perché nascondo parti di me.

Però vale x me, non è un "giudizio" per chi facesse come me.

Solo che io lo so di essere un traditore (per i miei parametri ovvio) e non mi sento "bravo" perché ho scritto un post anziché aver operato uno strip (affanculo gli inglesismi  )


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> ok, se non ti piace la parola consegnare possiamo usare i termini "condividere consensualmente" ma sempre al punto stiamo. Usavo il termine in questione per indicare una volontarietà, in effetti nessuno ci trascina o dovrebbe trascinarci dentro un impegno che non abbiamo voluto, accettato, fatto nostro.
> Io non metto in dubbio che le scelte vadano rinnovate continuamente, contesto per l'appunto che una persona si svegli in un letto diverso facendo finta che non sia successo nulla.
> 
> Poi in effetti sul termine simulacro e rito potremmo anche discutere, la nostra personal religion, e una entità che tutti neghiamo oggigiorno di avere, ma che invece a mio parere persiste gagliarda dentro di noi con svariati nomi: convinzioni, egoismo più o meno motivato, autoassoluzionismo, spirito di sopravvivenza, empirismo eretto a religione etc.
> La realtà è che la nostra vita è piena di riti più o meno autocostruiti e di simulacri eretti a rappresentazione di quello che siamo e non è di per se un difetto o un problema, è solo un modo di auto rappresentarci.


Non è la parola "consegnare" che non mi piace. 

E' che non è semplicemente possibile consegnare se stessi, la propria interiorità, a qualcun altro. 
E non è possibile appropriarsi dell'interiorità di qualcun altro. E' un inganno. 

Consegnata all'altro, smetterebbe di essere interiorità propria. il quid su cui ci si costruisce ogni giorno in intenzioni, volontà, impegno. 

Trovo molto diverso impegnarsi reciprocamente nella condivisione di sè. 
Questo presuppone che ognuno sia innanzitutto impegnato a conoscere se stesso, per poi poter condividere con l'altro. Circolarmente. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui non si può essere la proprietà di nessuno. 
Salvo consegnare all'altro anche la decisionalità riguardo l'evoluzione di ciò che si è. Come nei tempi della schiavitù. 

Sembrano differenziazioni sottili? 
Non lo sono. Per come la vedo io. 

Lo spazio violato non è l'interiorità....che essendo di ognuno, è per ognuno a libera gestione. 

La mia interiorità è violata solo se qualcuno ci entra contro la mia volontà. Se commette un abuso. 
E' la gravità dello sfregio di una violenza sessuale per esempio...ma anche della violenza domestica. 

Lo spazio violato, il "nostro", riguarda il patto, l'alleanza di protezione di un territorio comune. 
La relazione appunto. 
E la caduta della fiducia riguarda quel che metti o metto in quello spazio. 

Quanto di vero e autentico c'è, di te, nel nostro spazio? 

Questo viene messo in dubbio. 
L'affidabilità. 

Il resto riguarda una appropriazione che è rituale. E non nego i riti. 
Anzi...sono una che ha bisogno di riti e celebrazioni. 

Ma non saper più distinguere i riti dalla realtà è un problema del nostro tempo.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per mia candida ammissione, io tradisco praticamente ogni giorno, anche adesso che sto rispondendo qui a te, senza che mia moglie sappia del mio essere iscritto qui, *perché nascondo parti di me*.
> 
> Però vale x me, non è un "giudizio" per chi facesse come me.
> 
> Solo che io lo so di essere un traditore (per i miei parametri ovvio) e non mi sento "bravo" perché ho scritto un post anziché aver operato uno strip (affanculo gli inglesismi  )



Credo che ognuno di noi nasconda parti di sé.
E che sia eccessivo pretendere che la coppia sia la piazza di ogni cosa che riguarda noi stessi.
Non è che se non ti faccio vedere quello che ho prodotto in bagno sono un cattivo marito...  e neppure pretendo di leggere le conversazioni dei gruppi what'sapp con le tue amiche.
Sono spazi tuoi. So che spesso circolano uomini nudi ma non me ne frega niente.
Tanto foto equivalenti ma di genere diverso circolano anche sui miei gruppi da parte dei miei amici.
Ma se io ho giurato a te fedeltà, sessuale e affettiva, e non mantengo questo giuramento, questo è tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per mia candida ammissione, io tradisco praticamente ogni giorno, anche adesso che sto rispondendo qui a te, senza che mia moglie sappia del mio essere iscritto qui, perché nascondo parti di me.
> 
> Però vale x me, non è un "giudizio" per chi facesse come me.
> 
> Solo che io lo so di essere un traditore (per i miei parametri ovvio) e non mi sento "bravo" perché ho scritto un post anziché aver operato uno strip (affanculo gli inglesismi  )


Beh. E' vero che la soggettività tende a farci percepire ogni cosa in maniera differente. Però secondo me anche la soggettività deve incontrare limiti e parametri. Come tali oggettivi. Il fatto che tu ti senta  "traditore" solo perché scrivi in un forum senza dirlo alla moglie comporta che vedresti pure lei traditrice, a parti invertite. Ne consegue un metro di misura che ben poco ha di oggettivo. Se tu venissi qui a raccontare che hai scoperto che tua moglie e' iscritta a un forum, non te lo ha detto, e per questo e' traditrice, credo che la prima cosa che ti direi sarebbe quella di rilassarti


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi nasconda parti di sé.
> E che sia eccessivo pretendere che la coppia sia la piazza di ogni cosa che riguarda noi stessi.
> Non è che se non ti faccio vedere quello che ho prodotto in bagno sono un cattivo marito...  e neppure pretendo di leggere le conversazioni dei gruppi what'sapp con le tue amiche.
> Sono spazi tuoi. So che spesso circolano uomini nudi ma non me ne frega niente.
> ...


Ognuno deve rispondere a se stesso Delle proprie deduzioni logiche, Delle proprie riflessioni, della propria esteriorità ed interiorità

Io so che sto tradendo, anche se tutti mi venissero a dire che no, non è vero.. ma suvvia, non esageriamo... Ma dai...

Io ho una coscienza e conoscenza di me, e sono strasicuro di essere un traditore.

O quanto meno, di fare quello che faccio, nel MODO del traditore

Come vedi, di autoassoluzioni o di giustificazioni, almeno da queste parti, non c'è traccia


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. E' vero che la soggettività tende a farci percepire ogni cosa in maniera differente. Però secondo me anche la soggettività deve incontrare limiti e parametri. Come tali oggettivi. Il fatto che tu ti senta  "traditore" solo perché scrivi in un forum senza dirlo alla moglie comporta che vedresti pure lei traditrice, a parti invertite. Ne consegue un metro di misura che ben poco ha di oggettivo. Se tu venissi qui a raccontare che hai scoperto che tua moglie e' iscritta a un forum, non te lo ha detto, e per questo e' traditrice, credo che la prima cosa che ti direi sarebbe quella di rilassarti


Cielo..
Io SO COME lo faccio io

E come lo faccio io sono un traditore

Vedessi lei? Io non saprei COME lo fa lei.

Io mi occupo di me. 

Piuttosto duramente


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ognuno deve rispondere a se stesso* Delle proprie deduzioni logiche, Delle proprie riflessioni, della propria esteriorità ed interiorità
> 
> Io so che sto tradendo, anche se tutti mi venissero a dire che no, non è vero.. ma suvvia, non esageriamo... Ma dai...
> 
> ...


Non solo: devi rispondere anche alle persone con cui ti sei impegnato.
Hai promesso a tua moglie di confessare tutto quello che dici in privato tra amici e conoscenti?
Lei ti mostra tutto quello che scrive sulle chat dello smartphone e tu no?


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è la parola "consegnare" che non mi piace.
> 
> E' che non è semplicemente possibile consegnare se stessi, la propria interiorità, a qualcun altro.
> E non è possibile appropriarsi dell'interiorità di qualcun altro. E' un inganno.
> ...


Lo so bene che non è possibile condividere la propria interiorità, infatti io ho sempre inteso parlare del "noi" come spazio comune.
Tornando in topic è la banalizzazione, la svendita e la cessione di quello spazio comune che non sarebbe accettabile per me, ed io in quello spazio comune ci metto anche la promessa di esclusività sessuale.
Se qualcunoi non la mette, affari suoi, non posso certo contestare le convinzioni altrui, ma altrui nemmeno le mie, please.

I riti sono applicati per definizione alla raltà, non esiste un rito immaginario. Sono la traduzione pratica, la manifestazione della "personal religion" di cui parlavo prima, perciò una messa in pratica di quello che più o meno consciamente crediamo.
Il problema del nostro tempo non è riguardo i riti, religiosi o laici, personali o collettivi che siano. Il problema sono i fans club  che vogliono imporre i propri agli altri.


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno deve rispondere a se stesso Delle proprie deduzioni logiche, Delle proprie riflessioni, della propria esteriorità ed interiorità
> 
> Io so che sto tradendo, anche se tutti mi venissero a dire che no, non è vero.. ma suvvia, non esageriamo... Ma dai...
> 
> ...


Ellamaddosca 

Sai che non sono per niente d'accordo?
Se persino scrivere su un forum diventa tradire allora mi domando a cosa serva avere una scala di valori.

Scrivi su un forum? Sei traditore.
Ti piace una ma non ci fai nulla? Sei traditore.

Allora se dovessi considerarmi traditore per ogni cavolata tanto varrebbe tradire carnalmente. Quella e' la conclusione cui perverrei, mettendo cavolate e cose serie sullo stesso piano....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non solo: devi rispondere anche alle persone con cui ti sei impegnato.
> Hai promesso a tua moglie di confessare tutto quello che dici in privato tra amici e conoscenti?
> Lei ti mostra tutto quello che scrive sulle chat dello smartphone e tu no?


L'interiorità secondo me non si può "promettere" a nessun livello.

anche se un po' tutti ci divertiamo a farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca
> 
> Sai che non sono per niente d'accordo?
> Se persino scrivere su un forum diventa tradire allora mi domando a cosa serva avere una scala di valori.
> ...


Ma io mica ho detto che deve esser così x tutti 

Ognuno ha il proprio tribunale interiore

Nel mio ci sono giudici di merda


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cielo..
> Io SO COME lo faccio io
> 
> E come lo faccio io sono un traditore
> ...


Mah.... Cosa intendi? Che scrivi qui con l'intento di trovare occasioni per tradire? Scusa la domanda brutale, ma diversamente non riesco a capire quel "so come lo faccio io".


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io mica ho detto che deve esser così x tutti
> 
> Ognuno ha il proprio tribunale interiore
> 
> Nel mio ci sono giudici di merda


Hai però sviato la mia osservazione: Se pensiamo che tutto sia tradimento, allora forse niente e' tradimento.


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'usare fatti della vita privata per operare una pressione indebita ed illecita


E.....come lo si dimostra? Con la confessione dei fedifraghi? I testimoni dove e chi sarebbero? Mi pare proprio fantascienza. Molto più semplice e praticato nel reale usare altri metodi per liberarsi di un dipendente "infedele".


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Primo grassetto.... forse senza quel "tempo" non saresti mai arrivata da nessuna parte ( come purtroppo capita a diverse persone ), e si sarebbe - probabilmente - continuato ad utilizzare uno specchio concavo....
> 
> Il saper ululare.... hai perfettamente ragione, dipende solo ed esclusivamente da noi stessi, non ci sono attenuanti...
> *" Siamo al nostro meglio quando il pit bull della vita ci afferra per la gola e ci immobilizza a terra. E noi siamo solo cuccioli di tre mesi che posono essere facilmente sbranati. Ma dalle profondità del nostro essere sale un ringhio , un ringhio calmo e sonoro, che contrasta con la nostra tenera età e la nostra fragilità esistenziale. "* ( Cit. - Fonte a te nota  ).
> ...


Quando sono ben stabile, ho presente in me, in forma di pacificazione, che non sono signora del tempo, ma sono sottoposta al tempo e a Lui non posso che inchinarmi...non ho ancora ben capito da cosa dipenda, intuisco che riguardi il mio sentirmi appartenente alla Vita e quindi a me stessa...per ora ascolto...

credo che sia legata alla percezione del mio esistere non come un qualcosa da dimostrare e restituire ogni momento, ma un dato di fatto da cui partire per costruire, un diritto di nascita...in fondo è semplice...si Vive mentre si è Vivi...ma non me ne ero mai accorta in questo modo...forse ero troppo presa a far guerra 

Quanto al grassetto...verissimo. In quella posizione mi sono sempre sentita viva e vicina a me...è dopo, nel giudizio o prima, nella paura, che traballo...e scatta il dubbio sul fatto che sia vero o meno, l'essere ancora io...se non mi è stata ancora sbranata la gola, sono viva. Non ho bisogno di cercare un pit bull dopo l'altro per esserne sicura. Questo lo sto capendo lentamente...e mi sa che se premessi di più sull'acceleratore, non servirebbe a niente...quindi mi tengo a freno e ascolto...anche perchè poi io sono presuntuosa, e esser sopravvissuta al pit bull mi spedisce nell'onnipotenza, e di conseguenza nella vessazione...e riparte il circolo vizioso...

Quanto all'impermanenza...concordo pienamente. 
E' l'essenza stessa del Dono...e dell'Accoglienza...

Mano aperta...che tiene, ma non trattiene...la preziosità (se esiste questa parola) è esattamente nell'impermanenza...

Il resto riguarda la paura e l'aggrapparsi, non saper inchinarsi al Tempo e al Dono stesso...alla propria impermanenza, in buona sostanza.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Hai però sviato la mia osservazione: Se pensiamo che tutto sia tradimento, allora forse niente e' tradimento.


Io non ho detto che penso che tutto sia x me tradimento.. 

Sostanzialmente la penso esattamente come Ipazia, circa il tradimento

Solo che lei è (attualmente) brava e non tradisce, e io invece sono probabilmente uno stronzo, poiché tradisco


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Mah.... Cosa intendi? Che scrivi qui con l'intento di trovare occasioni per tradire? Scusa la domanda brutale, ma diversamente non riesco a capire quel "so come lo faccio io".


No


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No


E quindi dove lo vedi questo tradimento? Perdonami, non ci arrivo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo so bene che non è possibile condividere la propria interiorità, infatti io ho sempre inteso parlare del "noi" come spazio comune.
> Tornando in topic è la banalizzazione, la svendita e la cessione di quello spazio comune che non sarebbe accettabile per me, ed io in quello spazio comune ci metto anche la promessa di esclusività sessuale.
> Se qualcunoi non la mette, affari suoi, non posso certo contestare le convinzioni altrui, ma altrui nemmeno le mie, please.
> 
> ...


Eravamo partiti dal fatto che un terzo, l'amante, ruba un qualcosa. 

E io ho sostenuto che non si può rubare un qualcosa di cui non si è proprietari. 
Ossia l'interiorità che una persona condivide con un terzo. 

Quindi il terzo non solo non ruba, ma viene ospitato per DECISIONE di chi ospita. 
E chi ospita non ospita nello spazio comune. 
Ospita in se stesso. Spazio libero. 

Cosa significa che il noi viene svenduto? 

L'esclusività sessuale, è parte di un patto. Ed è il patto che tradisco. 

E anche tradire un patto si può fare. Perchè a quel patto l'adesione è libera. 
SE non ci fosse adesione libera, non potrebbe nemmeno essere tradito il patto. 
Il tradimento esiste soltanto nella possibilità del tradimento stesso. 

Se io sono una tua proprietà. Non ti ho tradito. Sono stata rubata. O, mi sono ribellata a te. Scegliendo un altro proprietario. 

Questo sto sostenendo. 

La tutela del noi...io credo che il tradimento riguardi il dichiarare che si sta tutelando il noi, togliendo. 

E da traditrice l'ho fatto. Credevo di tutelare, me e il noi, togliendo parti di me che pensavo non avessero spazio in quel noi. Quindi le mettevo da altre parti. 

Può sembrare contorto? Probabilmente lo è. 
Ma se si vuol comprendere, e non fare proselitismo, allora forse sarebbe interessante anche guardare quello che non piace o che perplime. 

Certo...la via facile è dire "sti cazzi, mi avevi promesso una cosa, e non l'hai mantenuta. Fanculo". E ci sta eh. Perchè no. 
Però non è che questo riassuma quello che accade dentro le persone. 

Proprio perchè, surprise, dell'interiorità non si può che fruire per concessione gratuita e fiduciosa dell'altro. 
E può benissimo essere che l'altro, per quanto ci ritenga affidabili su tante cose, non ci ritenga affidabili per concedere parti di cui ha paura, vergogna, o quel che è. 
E questo ferisce...perchè non mi hai detto niente? perchè non ti sei fidat* abbastanza di me da dirmi quello che ti scuoteva dentro, che ti ha scosso tanto da andare fuori di noi a mettere quelle cose...mi hai tolto cose preziose di te. 

E le hai date a chissà chi. (e da qui tutte le mene sulla propria autostima, la competizione, la denigrazione etc etc).

Il tradimento riguarda lo scoprire che la persona che si aveva accanto non è quella che c'è per davvero. 
Ed è questo il fulcro di un percorso di ricostruzione...ri-conoscersi, includere le parti che si erano lasciate fuori. Discutere. Affermare. Non avere paura di sè. 

Per fare quel percorso con qualcun altro, serve farlo con sè. 

C'è chi lo fa spontaneamente. Cìè chi fatica un po' di più. C'è chi non ci riesce.
E scappa una vita intera da se stesso. 

In tutte queste meccaniche, credere che lo spazio sia un qualcosa di dato una volta e per sempre...è una illusione. Ed in questi termini, il rito si stacca dalla realtà. 
Il rito fissa un momento nello spazio tempo...ma poi siamo tutti soggetti all'evoluzione...e la parte del cambiamento nel rito non c'è. 
La ritualizzazione dei cambiamenti...questa si è persa. 

E si barcolla qui e là alla ricerca di certezze e stabilità...mentre tutto intorno fluisce. Il possesso, riguarda la negazione del fluire delle cose. In particolare quando riguarda qualcun altro.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E quindi dove lo vedi questo tradimento? Perdonami, non ci arrivo.


No, che perdonami.. è che ho spiegato prima, meglio non so fare

Ma non è legato a fisicità

Quando arrivasse quella (e arrivò) per me ho già tradito da mo


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Secondo voi è più grave
1) fare pipì in un vicolo
2) prendere il sole nudi in una spiaggia isolata
3) fare una gang bang sulla spiaggia di Ceenatico?


No, perché con la depenalizzazione degli atti contrari alla pubblica decenza e degli atti osceni, vengono tutti puniti con la stessa "multa" fino a 10.000 euro.
Quindi se vi scappa la pipì e non trovate un bagno, chiamate un sei o sette amici e una ragazza compiacente, prendete il primo treno per Cesenatico e poi divertitevi. Almeno poi si divide alla romana.
Tanto, oggi è tutto relativo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo voi è più grave
> 1) fare pipì in un vicolo
> 2) prendere il sole nudi in una spiaggia isolata
> 3) fare una gang bang sulla spiaggia di Ceenatico?
> ...


Ma volevi postare nel 3d sesso in regola? 

In ogni caso....è gravissimo esporre il culo, la figa e il cazzo!! 
Punto. 

E pentiti! scostumato apa:


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eravamo partiti dal fatto che un terzo, l'amante, ruba un qualcosa.
> 
> E io ho sostenuto che non si può rubare un qualcosa di cui non si è proprietari.
> Ossia l'interiorità che una persona condivide con un terzo.
> ...



Posso dire che oggi riesco a vedere con sufficiente obbietività alla mia storia, ma se ripenso ai momenti della scoperta del tradimento, alla sofferenza e al  dolore, queste discussioni, sull'io che cedo, che condivido, che dò, mi sembrano aquiloni al vento.

Se non hai amato veramente e con la A maiuscola, e non hai mai sofferto per un tradimento, sei fortunata, ma se una o entrambe di queste cose ti sono successe, qualunque spiegazione si voglia dare mi sembra un mero tentativo per assolvere sempre e comunque i traditori.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma volevi postare nel 3d sesso in regola?
> 
> In ogni caso....è gravissimo esporre il culo, la figa e il cazzo!!
> Punto.
> ...



No, volevo dire che avere dei "punti fermi" è indispensabile.
Scrivere su un forum o mandare foto di modelli nudi su Whatsapp non può essere equiparabile a una relazione extra affettiva e sessuale tenuta nascosta.
Esattamente come prendere il sole nudi su una spiaggia isolata non è come fare una gang bang a Cesenatico.
Sembra assurdo, eppure lo hanno fatto.
Una scala di valori è necessaria, lo ripeto anch'io.
Anche solo per non banalizzare la gang bang, che se mi diventa uguale a fare pipì in un vicolo mi sembra decisamente  meno evocativa...:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che penso che tutto sia x me tradimento..
> 
> Sostanzialmente la penso esattamente come Ipazia, circa il tradimento
> 
> *Solo che lei è (attualmente) brava e non tradisce*, e io invece sono probabilmente uno stronzo, poiché tradisco


Più che altro ho deciso che ne ho due coglioni così di giudicarmi per quella che sono. Quindi mi espongo tutta intera. 

A costo di perdere tutto. 

Mi è andata di culo, per adesso, ad aver incontrato G...e mi sta venendo il dubbio di non aver mai davvero cercato qualcuno che davvero potesse stare con me. 

Quindi poi finivo per fare pieghe che non mi appartenevano...e a cui mi ribellavo. 
Ma era tutta con me la questione in fondo. L'altro c'entrava molto, molto poco. 

La differenza è che non ho segreti con G. 
O mi prende tutta. O non può prendermi. 
E viceversa. 

Il culo è che ci incastriamo bene...e quando non ci incastriamo bene, per quanto possa provocare dolore, lo condividiamo. Il dolore è incluso. Fra noi. E penso sia una pietra portante fra l'altro della nostra relazione. 

Il fatto che non abbiamo 20 anni e sogni da mulino bianco, ma siamo entrambi autonomi e autosufficienti, fanno il resto. 
Ho bisogno di lui. E lui ha bisogno di me. 

Ma posso lasciarlo andare. E lui può lasciare andare me. 

Non sarebbe indolore...per niente. 
Ma la libertà di stare sostenuta dalla libertà di andare, è un prezzo per cui vale la pena pagare.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro ho deciso che ne ho due coglioni così di giudicarmi per quella che sono. Quindi mi espongo tutta intera.
> 
> A costo di perdere tutto.
> 
> ...


Tu infatti non tradisci.
Sei - a tuo modo, diversamente dagli altri - fedele.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Posso dire che oggi riesco a vedere con sufficiente obbietività alla mia storia, ma se ripenso ai momenti della scoperta del tradimento, alla sofferenza e al  dolore, queste discussioni, sull'io che cedo, che condivido, che dò, mi sembrano aquiloni al vento.
> 
> Se non hai amato veramente e con la A maiuscola, e non hai mai sofferto per un tradimento, sei fortunata, ma se una o entrambe di queste cose ti sono successe, qualunque spiegazione si voglia dare mi sembra un mero tentativo per assolvere sempre e comunque i traditori.


Cercare di capire non significa assolvere.

Comprendo che molte volte sia più facile pensare di avere a che fare con una puttana o con un bastardo, piuttosto che riconoscere nell'altro certe fragilità o limiti... proprio perché serve rimanere arrabbiati per restare in piedi.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, volevo dire che avere dei "punti fermi" è indispensabile.
> Scrivere su un forum o mandare foto di modelli nudi su Whatsapp non può essere equiparabile a una relazione extra affettiva e sessuale tenuta nascosta.
> Esattamente come prendere il sole nudi su una spiaggia isolata non è come fare una gang bang a Cesenatico.
> Sembra assurdo, eppure lo hanno fatto.
> Una scala di valori è necessaria, lo ripeto anch'io.


E sono d'accordo. 

Ma anche i punti fermi devono essere condivisi. Dal mio punto di vista. 

Io non ho il minimo problema a condividere le mie chat con G. E lui le sue con me. 
Lui sa chi sono. E io so chi è. 

Nonostante sia costantemente in dubbio la certezza di saperlo. 

Per me, e per lui, il parametro del tradimento, non sarebbe una scopata. Quella sarebbe una conseguenza. 
Quello che interessa ad entrambi è la trasparenza. 

Ed è la nostra prospettiva. E mi sento di dire Nostra perchè ce la siamo costruita. Non abbiamo scopiazzato qua e là. E' Nostra. Frutto di Noi. Limiti e concessioni. 

Se lui chattasse in wa nascondendomelo, per motivi suoi, a farmi sentire tradita sarebbe il fatto che non ha condiviso con me la sua necessità. Non la chat. 

Nel sentirmi tradita riconoscerei la sua libertà di farlo. 

Nel riconoscere la sua libertà di cercar fuori, riconosco la mia fallibilità. 

E ne possiamo discutere. 

Ed è nella discussione, nella libertà di tradire e di scoprire i diversi modi del tradimento, che c'è costruzione. 

Ci sono limiti...e se ne discute. 

Certo è che se mi dipingo come una che lascia estrema libertà ma poi mi macero dentro, non sto dando all'altro la possibilità di regolarsi. E non la sto dando nemmeno a me. 

COme se accetto cose per "amore" quando quelle cose non le voglio o mi provocano disagio. 

Ne discuto. Fanculo l'amore. 

Se troviamo compromessi bene, se no non si può. Limite. 
E si decide che fare. 

Non si arriva alla detonazione, senza aver costruito la bomba, l'innesco e senza aver dato fuoco alla miccia. 

E non esiste un tradimento che nasce dal nulla. 

Semmai esistono tradimenti che non si comprendono. Neanche da parte di chi li attua. 
E quindi non sono spiegabili. 

Ma una spiegazione c'è sempre. E raramente è ascrivibile alla cattiveria. 

Questo sto sostenendo. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma anche i punti fermi devono essere condivisi. Dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...


quotissimo


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma anche i punti fermi devono essere condivisi. Dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...



Ti riesci a spiegare benissimo e sono d'accordo con te.
Meglio, molto meglio questo tipo di fedeltà che una relazione tenuta nascosta per non ferire ma soprattutto per non rischiare di perdere tutto.
Sinceramente, avrei preferito una cosa così rispetto a quello che è successo.
Non siamo ragazzini, gli anni che restano non sono tanti. Mentirsi non ha senso sulle proprie esigenze.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Posso dire che oggi riesco a vedere con sufficiente obbietività alla mia storia, ma se ripenso ai momenti della scoperta del tradimento, alla sofferenza e al  dolore, queste discussioni, sull'io che cedo, che condivido, che dò, mi sembrano aquiloni al vento.
> 
> Se non hai amato veramente e con la A maiuscola, e non hai mai sofferto per un tradimento, sei fortunata, ma se una o entrambe di queste cose ti sono successe, qualunque spiegazione si voglia dare mi sembra un mero tentativo per assolvere sempre e comunque i traditori.


Non desidero usare la mia storia personale per spiegarti il perchè di queste mie riflessioni. 
Non penso che servirebbe, ora come ora, per comprendere. 

Quel che mi viene spassionatamente da dirti è che il Dolore è Dolore. E denuda. Fa sentire fragili. Impotenti. Azzannati alla gola. 
C'è un dolore talmente profondo che mette in discussione l'identità stessa di chi lo sta attraversando. 
E distorce pure la percezione della realtà. 

Fa male. Il dolore fa male. Non c'è molto altro da dire. La scelta è se seguirlo o provare ad evitarlo. Ma evitare il dolore porta a dove sei finito tu, nell'evitamento di te stesso...in quella forma di divisione interiore in cui ti sei incastrato. E pure quello è dolore. Quindi non si può sfuggire al dolore. E nemmeno alla Morte. 
Che sia Morte reale o figurata. 

Scoprire che la persona di cui ci è fidati, non è degna della fiducia, ne fa un uso "cattivo"...mette in discussione profondamente. Se stessi. La propria affidabilità con se stessi. E le ferite restano. Magari sotto forma di cicatrici. 

Tu sei ancora ferito. Come se fosse successo ieri. Hai preso e coperto la ferita. 
Adesso spurga. E esce rabbia, odio, tutto il peggio, quello che tu consideri tale di te...che ti ha lavorato dentro in questi anni. 

Occupati della ferita. E' tua. Come tua sarà la cicatrice. E' l'unica forma dell'appropriazione che io penso sia concessa realisticamente. 
E ad ogni cambio di tempo stai pur certo che tirerà. Non c'è tempo che toglie a quanto accaduto. 

Non hai il potere nè di condannare nè di assolvere. 
Nè te stesso nè nessun altro. 

Puoi aver Cura di te. Questo sì. Abbracciarti. E avere tenerezza di te. Del tuo dolore. Commuoverti anche innanzi alle tue fragilità...e inchinarti alle tue fragilità, senza per questo sentirti sminuito in ciò che sei. 

Il resto verrà di conseguenza.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu infatti non tradisci.
> Sei - a tuo modo, diversamente dagli altri - fedele.


Non tradisco perchè espormi interamente, fregandomene delle norme (e non in senso di menefreghismo..ma nel senso di aver deciso le MIE norme) mi lega a me. 

Se tradissi G., non tradirei G. 
Tradirei me. 

Boicotterei me stessa. 

E non potrei stare con G. se starci significasse togliere a me parti che mi sono essenziali. 

Nella mia esperienza, il tradimento dell'altro era un giuramento di fedeltà a me stessa. 
Un perdermi per poi ritrovarmi e confermarmi. 

Percorso paradossale, aggrovigliato...e non esente dalla vessazione e dalla menzogna. 

Non lo nascondo. Sono anche la carogna. E lo dichiaro.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cercare di capire non significa assolvere.
> 
> Comprendo che molte volte sia più facile pensare di avere a che fare con una puttana o con un bastardo, piuttosto che riconoscere nell'altro certe fragilità o limiti... proprio perché serve rimanere arrabbiati per restare in piedi.


Hai segnato un punto a tuo favore, cercare di capire non significa assolvere.  Ma capirè le fragilità non significa accettarle.

Anzi ne hai segnati due, rimanere arrabbiati per restare in piedi.
Questa frase nel momento in cui l'ho letta è stato un flash di luce, perchè  è stato quello che ho fatto in questi anni.


----------



## trilobita (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo voi è più grave
> 1) fare pipì in un vicolo
> 2) prendere il sole nudi in una spiaggia isolata
> 3) fare una gang bang sulla spiaggia di Ceenatico?
> ...


Prendere il sole nudi in un vicolo...


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti riesci a spiegare benissimo e sono d'accordo con te.
> Meglio, molto meglio questo tipo di fedeltà che una relazione tenuta nascosta per non ferire ma soprattutto per non rischiare di perdere tutto.
> Sinceramente, avrei preferito una cosa così rispetto a quello che è successo.
> Non siamo ragazzini, *gli anni che restano non sono tanti. Mentirsi non ha senso sulle proprie esigenze*.


Già E torna il tempo. 

Ma forse, come si diceva con Brenin, è proprio il tempo trascorso e l'accettazione di quel che è accaduto nel tempo, che rende la libertà di guardare nello specchio la propria immagine. Immagine mostruosa inclusa. 

Che poi, se penso a me, ho comunque perso tutto...ed è stato assolutamente liberatorio lasciar andare...

E ritrovarmi con me. Fra il piangere e il ridere.


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non desidero usare la mia storia personale per spiegarti il perchè di queste mie riflessioni.
> Non penso che servirebbe, ora come ora, per comprendere.
> 
> Quel che mi viene spassionatamente da dirti è che il Dolore è Dolore. E denuda. Fa sentire fragili. Impotenti. Azzannati alla gola.
> ...


 

Al di là della condivisibilità dei contenuti, voglio complimentarmi per come scrivi.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eravamo partiti dal fatto che un terzo, l'amante, ruba un qualcosa.
> 
> E io ho sostenuto che non si può rubare un qualcosa di cui non si è proprietari.
> Ossia l'interiorità che una persona condivide con un terzo.
> ...


Ci sono nella vita patti espliciti e patti impliciti, ridefinibili, certo. Rinegoziabili, certo. Ognuno di quei patti però parla di noi, non degli altri. Definisce una nostra volontà, non quella di altre persone, identifica il nostro progetto di vita, non una mera e mutevole volubilità casuale dentro la quale poter affermare come cetto la qualunque tutto tutto niente niente.
Ci potranno pure essere delle persone che includono nel loro patto di condivisione anche 10 parthner diversi, ma non è questo il punto, il forum se fosse così potrebbe anche chiudere.
Esiste la proprietà privata perchè appunto è privata dal godimento di chiunque e similmente esiste dentro di noi il senso del possesso, che per quanto possa farti schifo è un senso innato ed esteso al rapporto con un altro essere umano. Non ci rende padroni dell'altro, definisce il nostro rapporto con l'altro ed è già è greve, importante, impegnativo.
E si arresta davanti alla volontà esplicita dell'altro, visto che siamo tutti liberi.
Non a caso noi diciamo mio marito, mia moglie, il mio compagno, la mia ragazza il mio uomo etc.  Non definiamo una proprietà privata come al tempo degli schiavi ma un accordo di corresponsabilità dentro un rapporto e sottolineo corresponsabilità. 
Dentro quel contenitore non ci siamo ficcati per caso e nessuno ci ha gettato dentro, nessuno ci incatena. Quel patto puo terminare con una telefonata persino, nessuno ci mette al riparo dai cambiamenti, nessuno puo dire per sempre,  ma esiste e fintanto che esiste non è uno spazio solo mio, è una entità condivisa e siccome condivisa non solo mia.

Con-diviso perchè ci siamo dentro con i piedi tutti e due, perchè ci siamo impegnati entrambi,  nostro perchè non riguarda altri, anzi, li abbiamo volontariamente esclusi.

Mancare di rispetto non è una parola vuota di significato che tanto tutto è riconducibile alla nostra volubilitas, mancare di rispetto ha un significato ben preciso e da ricercare nel tradimento di quel patto, di quel progetto, di quella responsabilità, non di una ipotetica e teorica costruzione mentale.
Sennò come ci rivolgiamo qui dentro ai traditi? Ragazzi liberi tutti? Siori e siore non avete capito che le promesse che vi hanno fatto son tutte costruzioni mentali?
La chiave per me è il neretto, quello che ci differenzia nel ragionamento è questo: io dò per scontato la consapevolezza nel promettersi, tu no, mi sembra.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Al di là della condivisibilità dei contenuti, voglio complimentarmi per come scrivi.


Ti ringrazio 

Quanto al condividere o meno...è molto relativo, per come la vedo io. 

C'è ricchezza tanto nelle somiglianze quanto nelle differenze. Sono opportunità. 
Ognuno poi prende quel che ritiene più funzionale a sè. 

E' un po' la funzione di un forum. Si mette qui...a disposizione di chi vuol prendere e in totale libertà riguardo il cosa si prende.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro ho deciso che ne ho due coglioni così di giudicarmi per quella che sono. Quindi mi espongo tutta intera.
> 
> A costo di perdere tutto.
> 
> ...


In effetti.. voleva esser una battuta 

Che come tutte le battute veicola una verità, perché si, in effetti sei "brava" .(ma non nel senso della battuta) . poiché metti nel piatto tutto il sacco, con i contenuti belli o meno ..

Al contrario della "brava/o che mostra solo carte giuste x se

Doppio senso


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti.. voleva esser una battuta
> 
> Che come tutte le battute veicola una verità, perché si, in effetti sei "brava" .(ma non nel senso della battuta) . poiché metti nel piatto tutto il sacco, con i contenuti belli o meno ..
> 
> ...


non avevo mica capito...

lo sai che sono rigida e non ho un buon rapporto con le battute e i doppi sensi, o meglio...non li capisco 

Metto tutto perchè sono egoista. In effetti, me lo dice spesso anche G., sono una brava egoista...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non avevo mica capito...
> 
> lo sai che sono rigida e non ho un buon rapporto con le battute e i doppi sensi, o meglio...non li capisco


Avevo capito


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono nella vita patti espliciti e patti impliciti, ridefinibili, certo. Rinegoziabili, certo. Ognuno di quei patti però parla di noi, non degli altri. Definisce una nostra volontà, non quella di altre persone, identifica il nostro progetto di vita, non una mera e mutevole volubilità casuale dentro la quale poter affermare come cetto la qualunque tutto tutto niente niente.
> Ci potranno pure essere delle persone che includono nel loro patto di condivisione anche 10 parthner diversi, ma non è questo il punto, il forum se fosse così potrebbe anche chiudere.
> Esiste la proprietà privata perchè appunto è privata dal godimento di chiunque e similmente esiste dentro di noi il senso del possesso, che per quanto possa farti schifo è un senso innato ed esteso al rapporto con un altro essere umano. Non ci rende padroni dell'altro, definisce il nostro rapporto con l'altro ed è già è greve, importante, impegnativo.
> E si arresta davanti alla volontà esplicita dell'altro, visto che siamo tutti liberi.
> ...


Solo al grassetto, il resto lo prendo poi con calma che devo andare a lavare la macchina e desidero risponderti con calma e attenzione 

Non c'è niente di scontato per me. 
La consapevolezza non è scontata. Perchè non è un raggiungimento, ma una tensione ad una ricerca continua. 

E penso sia onesto darsi e dare la possibilità di rinnovare qualunque promessa venga fatta. E non dare per scontato che una volta fatta resti immutata. Non escludo (come facevo un tempo) il fatto che possa essere rinnovata. 

Ma desidero che venga fatto. Nei fatti. Giorno dopo giorno. 

E che venga dimostrato. E che mi venga anche chiesta dimostrazione. Nei fatti. I piccoli fatti quotidiani. 

Non riesco a non assumere l'incertezza. Ne ho bisogno. Mi fido molto di più dell'incertezza che della certezza. 

Mi ricordo i primi tempi con G....una base forte della nostra costituzione emotiva è stato il dichiararci "non fidarti di me". 
Brutto? 

Forse. A me è sembrata una dichiarazione magnifica e immensa. 

Forse la possibilità della fiducia, e io sono una diffidente per costituzione profonda, è nata proprio nella estrema sincerità di quel momento. Dall'esposizione cruda, sotto la luce, delle ombre di ognuno di noi. 

E "non fidarti" è ancora un abbraccio caldo per noi. E' un fatto dell'affetto che nutriamo uno verso l'altro. Della Cura che abbiamo uno verso l'altro. Lo spingerci costantemente, reciprocamente, ognuno nelle braccia di se stesso. Anche se questo dovesse comportare il perdersi fra noi. 

Ma ci perderemmo comunque. 

Quindi tanto vale volersi bene nel frattempo. E aver Cura uno dell'altro. E fare il tifo uno per l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avevo capito


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mancare di rispetto non è una parola vuota di significato che tanto tutto è riconducibile alla nostra volubilitas, mancare di rispetto ha un significato ben preciso e da ricercare nel tradimento di quel patto, di quel progetto, di quella responsabilità, non di una ipotetica e teorica costruzione mentale.


Io quando venni tradito non ho mai sentito una mancanza di rispetto x me, per la mia persona intendo, date le le specifiche modalità con cui quel tradimento venne attuato, ovviamente.

Devo anche dire x onestà, che in altri tradimenti qui sopra letti, quella mancanza di rispetto l'avrei sentita, ma resto a parlare di me

Per come la leggo da come la hai scritta tu, mi suona strana la cosa... Sento suoni strani che non mi piacciono e che non riconosco come valore

Del tipo (estremizzato):

Ti rispetto "trattenendomi eventualmente dal" fare un qualcosa che vorrei tanto fare, ma ti devo rispettare, mannaggia.. non la posso materialmente fare, e va beh.. pazienza, sopportiamo, visto l' impegno preso.

Mi puoi confermare che sento male?
E se eventualmente si, cosa sento male?


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quando venni tradito non ho mai sentito una mancanza di rispetto x me, per la mia persona intendo, date le le specifiche modalità con cui quel tradimento venne attuato, ovviamente.
> 
> Devo anche dire x onestà, che in altri tradimenti qui sopra letti, quella mancanza di rispetto l'avrei sentita, ma resto a parlare di me
> 
> ...


Si capisce bene quello che ho scritto eh.
Se non riesci proprio a trattenerti, (anzi meglio, ad attenerti ad una promessa) scusa ma è un problema tuo e di chi si fida di te.


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spariscono...ed è il momento di rimanere fermi e sentire il dolore.
> 
> Per poi ricominciare a ragionare.
> 
> ...


Infatti, il terzo c'entra poco...ma centra (nel senso che ha centrato un obiettivo disponibile).
Prendersela SOLO con l'effetto e trascurare la causa (quale che sia la causa e la responsabilità insita nella coppia) significa attribuire a circostanze esogene le motivazioni di un tradimento.Poi è anche attendibile ed umano avere risentimento ed odio nei confronti del fattore esterno. E,se possibile,soprattutto se non si è in uno stato di trascendenza e consapevolezza, quando si può si applica una vendetta nei confronti di questo agente esterno; vendetta che non lenirà la sofferenza e che,semmai potrà produrre altro dolore derivante da un'eventuale pentimento.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si capisce bene quello che ho scritto eh.
> Se non riesci proprio a trattenerti, (anzi meglio, ad attenerti ad una promessa) scusa ma è un problema tuo e di chi si fida di te.


Mai pensato di scaricare su altri i miei problemi

Quindi ho sentito bene? O male?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> ok, se non ti piace la parola consegnare possiamo usare i termini "condividere consensualmente" ma sempre al punto stiamo. Usavo il termine in questione per indicare una volontarietà, in effetti nessuno ci trascina o dovrebbe trascinarci dentro un impegno che non abbiamo voluto, accettato, fatto nostro.
> Io non metto in dubbio che le scelte vadano rinnovate continuamente, contesto per l'appunto che una persona si svegli in un letto diverso facendo finta che non sia successo nulla.
> 
> Poi in effetti sul termine simulacro e rito potremmo anche discutere, la nostra personal religion, è una entità che tutti neghiamo oggigiorno di avere, ma che invece a mio parere persiste gagliarda dentro di noi con svariati nomi: convinzioni, egoismo più o meno motivato, autoassoluzionismo, spirito di sopravvivenza, empirismo eretto a religione etc.
> La realtà è che la nostra vita è piena di riti più o meno autocostruiti e di simulacri eretti a rappresentazione di quello che siamo e non è di per se un difetto o un problema, è solo un modo di auto rappresentarci.


Sto leggendo e poi magari rispondo. 
Pero Autoassoluzionismo è bellissimo. Meglio dei Pastafariani.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Allora io ho tradito "n" volte.
> E se mi guardo Youporn che faccio?
> E il sedere della tipa in metro?
> Queste sono pulsioni, normali e frequenti in uomini e donne.
> Tra queste e il tradimento c'è di mezzo la volontà.





spleen ha detto:


> Che è anche un modo per mettere tutti sullo stesso piano, tutti traditori in pratica.
> Processare le intenzioni o presunte tali per auto assolversi?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Per mia candida ammissione, io tradisco praticamente ogni giorno, anche adesso che sto rispondendo qui a te, senza che mia moglie sappia del mio essere iscritto qui, perché nascondo parti di me.
> 
> Però vale x me, non è un "giudizio" per chi facesse come me.
> 
> Solo che io lo so di essere un traditore (per i miei parametri ovvio) e non mi sento "bravo" perché ho scritto un post anziché aver operato uno strip (affanculo gli inglesismi  )


È il tema dell'ultimo libro di Walter Siti Bruciare tutto.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mai pensato di scaricare su altri i miei problemi
> 
> Quindi ho sentito bene? O male?


Sentito bene o male cosa?
Hai capito o no quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Fairman (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il tema dell'ultimo libro di Walter Siti Bruciare tutto.


Ma quanto leggi?


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il tema dell'ultimo libro di Walter Siti Bruciare tutto.


Lo hai letto? Che dice?


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto leggendo e poi magari rispondo.
> Pero Autoassoluzionismo è bellissimo. Meglio dei Pastafariani.


Autoassoluzionismo (acritico) non è un neologismo che ho inventato io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. E' vero che la soggettività tende a farci percepire ogni cosa in maniera differente. Però secondo me anche la soggettività deve incontrare limiti e parametri. Come tali oggettivi. Il fatto che tu ti senta  "traditore" solo perché scrivi in un forum senza dirlo alla moglie comporta che vedresti pure lei traditrice, a parti invertite. Ne consegue un metro di misura che ben poco ha di oggettivo. Se tu venissi qui a raccontare che hai scoperto che tua moglie e' iscritta a un forum, non te lo ha detto, e per questo e' traditrice, credo che la prima cosa che ti direi sarebbe quella di rilassarti


Ma se nel forum la moglie  raccontasse delle sue avventure non avrebbe tutti i torti


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cielo..
> Io SO COME lo faccio io
> 
> E come lo faccio io sono un traditore
> ...


Duramente? Dai nonostante la simpatia e il risotto...non dirne più


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi nasconda parti di sé.
> E che sia eccessivo pretendere che la coppia sia la piazza di ogni cosa che riguarda noi stessi.
> Non è che se non ti faccio vedere quello che ho prodotto in bagno sono un cattivo marito...  e neppure pretendo di leggere le conversazioni dei gruppi what'sapp con le tue amiche.
> Sono spazi tuoi. So che spesso circolano uomini nudi ma non me ne frega niente.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ma quanto leggi?





spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai letto? Che dice?


Non l'ho ancora letto. Ho saputo, grazie alla polemica che ha suscitato, il tema.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono nella vita patti espliciti e patti impliciti, ridefinibili, certo. Rinegoziabili, certo. Ognuno di quei patti però parla di noi, non degli altri. Definisce una nostra volontà, non quella di altre persone, identifica il nostro progetto di vita, non una mera e mutevole volubilità casuale dentro la quale poter affermare come cetto la qualunque tutto tutto niente niente.
> Ci potranno pure essere delle persone che includono nel loro patto di condivisione anche 10 parthner diversi, ma non è questo il punto, il forum se fosse così potrebbe anche chiudere.
> Esiste la proprietà privata perchè appunto è privata dal godimento di chiunque e similmente esiste dentro di noi il senso del possesso, che per quanto possa farti schifo è un senso innato ed esteso al rapporto con un altro essere umano. Non ci rende padroni dell'altro, definisce il nostro rapporto con l'altro ed è già è greve, importante, impegnativo.
> E si arresta davanti alla volontà esplicita dell'altro, visto che siamo tutti liberi.
> ...


Io non sovrappongo la mia interiorità, che è fatta di pieghe che neppure io conosco fino in fondo e che mi riservano costanti sorprese, con lo spazio co-costruito con l'altro. 

Nello spazio condiviso, metto quello che decido e sono in grado di mettere. 

Nella mia esperienza ho vissuto molti e diversi spazi comuni. In alcuni ho messo cose, in altri ne ho messe altre. 

In uno o nell'altro sono stata più o meno sincera? 

No. Non penso. Semplicemente ho messo cose e non altre. Le cose che ho messo erano vere. Ogni volta. 

La differenza è la trasparenza e la tensione a mettere tutto. 
Partendo dal presupposto che tutto non si può mettere. 
Come non esiste la totale trasparenza. La totale autenticità. 
Sono tensioni. 
E, ed è questa la cosa che secondo me è importante, la dichiarazione di quanto sopra. Chiara e sincera. 

G. mi possiede? Io possiedo lui? 

A volte. 

Chi lo decide? 

Lui per se stesso, che si concede a me. 
Io per me stessa, che mi concedo a lui. 

Dandoci reciprocamente il permesso di entrare in quegli spazi preziosi e delicati che rendono bello, arricchiscono il noi quando se ne esce e si ritorna ognuno in se stesso. E serve ritornare ognuno a se stesso, riprendere possesso ognuno della propria interiorità. Esserci abitanti unici. Per ritarare, accomodare, metter ordine dopo aver incontrato l'altro. Non penso che questa circolarità possa essere abbandonata negli anni. E se lo si fa...sono piuttosto convinta che si perda qualcosa di veramente importante.  

Credere che siccome si compartecipa e si condivide uno spazio comune, l'altro diventi casa nostra, che la sua interiorità sia un qualcosa che può passare di mano...è una illusione o patologia (e penso alle relazioni fusionali, che spesso infatti finiscono in carneficine). 

Ognuno nello spazio comune mette proiezioni di sè. Espressioni. Più o meno fedeli all'immagine originaria. Che spesso non è chiara neanche all'unico proprietario.

Sto riuscendo a spiegare quel che intendo? 

I patti sanciscono il Noi. Sanciscono il percorso, il come, il chi della condivisione reciproca. L'intenzione. 

Che è un po' la regolamentazione del lavorio di entrare in se stessi, scegliere cose e poi portarle in mezzo, guardarle insieme, e poi tornare indietro, riportando indietro qualcosa o niente o anche qualcosa in più...si può regolamentare il metodo. Alcuni contenuti. Si può decidere che quel noi è stretto o largo. Addirittura fatto su misura. 

Ma pensare di possedere il luogo dell'anima in cui ognuno ha casa, solo perchè l'altro porta Doni dalle sue profondità...penso sia illusorio. 

E pensare che da quella casa si arrivi solo al noi che conosciamo insieme, è altrettanto illusorio. 

Ogni Noi è unico. Anche quello con l'amante. 
E non è replicabile.


EDIT: che OT spaventoso 
Scusa [MENTION=7127]dario123[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Duramente? Dai nonostante la simpatia e il risotto...non dirne più


:carneval: :rotfl:

Nulla è come sembra....

[video=youtube_share;1Ve8Wfezzk0]https://youtu.be/1Ve8Wfezzk0[/video]


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Prendere il sole nudi in un vicolo...


Soprattutto se in ombra.


----------



## spleen (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sovrappongo la mia interiorità, che è fatta di pieghe che neppure io conosco fino in fondo e che mi riservano costanti sorprese, con lo spazio co-costruito con l'altro.
> 
> Nello spazio condiviso, metto quello che decido e sono in grado di mettere.
> 
> ...


Allora: Io non ho mai affermato il rosso, ho spiegato più volte nei miei interventi che non mi riferisco al possesso di persone, a costrizione, a prevalicare negli agiti o nei sentimenti.
Mi trovo vicino al blu, se preferiamo, come posizione personale, però aggiungo una cosa in più, la faccenda della fiducia.

Se tu e G. vi siete detti vicendevolmente di non fidarvi l' un l'altra, quale valore dai ai patti del neretto evidenziato sopra?
In altre parole, come puoi stipulare un qualsiasi patto con una persona se non ritieni di poterlo rispettare o se pensi che non sarà rispettato?  non ti sembra un controsenso?

Io penso invece che la tua, la vostra dichiarazione di non fiducia sia solo un mettere le mani avanti, in previsione di quando si cade, per non sbattere ulteriormente il naso. 
Perchè sono impossibili rapporti umani senza fiducia, la fiducia poca o tanta è alla base di tutto, della vita del bambino che guarda alla madre, di due persone che fanno piccoli o grandi progetti insieme.
Fiducia disattesa dalla nostra natura umana?
Si, spesso ma non sempre. e sono quelle magiche paroline,  - non sempre - che costituiscono la speranza e la constatazione che talvolta siamo circondati da qualcosa di bello, di autentico, di puro.
La lealtà esiste. Verso se stessi, e per riflesso verso l'altro, merce rara, certo.
E' la ricerca di quello che ci muove verso gli altri, che ci porta a dare valore a quello spazio condiviso.
Sennò quale è il valore di uno spazio condiviso e stabilito, esclusivo tra due persone se ci puo entrare chiunque senza colpo ferire?

Edit: Si, OT spaventoso.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se nel forum la moglie  raccontasse delle sue avventure non avrebbe tutti i torti


Mah. A me sembra che se raccontasse in un forum le sue avventure starebbe raccontando di tradimenti. Non tradendo per il fatto di raccontare. Se poi uno o una si iscrivono a un forum con l'intento di trovare  "materiale" per tradire e' un altro discorso. Io dico che la partecipazione in se' ad un forum può benissimo restare a far parte della sfera personale di chiunque, e come tale si può scegliere di condividerla o meno. Senza che la mancata condivisione comporti chissà quale "privazione" alla coppia. Fatico a capire il discorso di  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], in questo senso: cioè non mi verrebbe da chiedermi cosa non abbia funzionato per far sì che uno scrivesse all'insaputa dell'altro. Diverso e' il caso di chat a tema di incontri o siti di incontri, dove uno non capita per raccontarsi o confrontarsi. Se uno scrivesse su un forum dei tradimenti che ha attuato in mio danno, non mi fregherebbe che l'abbia scritto su un forum. Non ravviserei tradimento in quello, ma nel fatto compiuto. Così come non starei a perdere molto tempo a chiedermi perché non abbia preferito renderne partecipe me, anziché scrivere dietro a un Nick.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora: Io non ho mai affermato il rosso, ho spiegato più volte nei miei interventi che non mi riferisco al possesso di persone, a costrizione, a prevalicare negli agiti o nei sentimenti.
> Mi trovo vicino al blu, se preferiamo, come posizione personale, però aggiungo una cosa in più, la faccenda della fiducia.
> 
> Se tu e G. vi siete detti vicendevolmente di non fidarvi l' un l'altra, quale valore dai ai patti del neretto evidenziato sopra?
> ...


Mi ero inchiodata sul rosso perchè avevo capito tu intendessi che lo spazio comune, sia lo stesso che viene messo in gioco in una relazione altra. 

E sto sostenendo che non è così. 

Quello che viene messo in gioco in qualunque relazione, dall'amicizia a quel che vogliamo, parte dall'interiorità, che è proprietà privata dell'individuo e che di volta in volta da quell'interiorità è l'individuo che prende cose, scegliendole, e le condivide. 

Per schematizzare e semplificare eh. 

Quindi quell'interiorità non può essere rubata da nessuno. Perchè salvo in regime di schiavitù o in caso di abuso, è l'individuo a DECIDERE con chi, come, cosa e perchè giocarsela. 

Non è un qualcosa su cui si può allungare la mano. Neanche quando si dice "mia" moglie, "mio" marito, "mio" compagno.

Anzi, io ci aggiungo che spesso e volentieri, proprio per il gioco del possesso non esplicitato si bypassi questo tipo di consapevolezza e ci si "accontenti" di quel mi* fittizio per includere tutta una persona. Non tenendo conto del fatto che quella persona concede sè stessa, e che quella concessione non è scontata nè data una volta per tutte. 

E qui mi lego alle promesse. Che fissano l'intenzione di un momento. E la "allungano" nel tempo. 
Ma senza la Cura, il camminare insieme, il riconoscimento dell'impermanenza...restano patti vuoti e senza aggancio se non a un contratto che nel tempo si svuota di significato e diviene routine. Spesso zona di confort. Quella che tanto spesso si fatica ad abbandonare, anche a costo di perdere la propria serenità. 

E dicevo tutto questo legandomi al fatto che il "terzo" è come un "ladro" che ruba. 
Affermando il mio disaccordo. 
Nessuno può rubare un qualcosa che è riconosciuto come concessione, innanzitutto a sè. 

Io non sento che una terza potrebbe rubarmi G. per il semplice motivo che sono consapevole del fatto che G. si concede a me. Per sua scelta. Quotidiana. E io viceversa a lui. 
E siccome lo ritengo intelligente e degno di stima, so che se entrasse una terza avrebbe delle motivazioni fondate per lui. 
Può non averle chiare. Può averle chiare e timore di dichiararle. Può non volerle dichiarare. 

Ma una cosa che per me è scontata è che lui avrebbe motivazioni valide per lui e per il suo benessere. E questo non è in discussione. 

E' anche assunto che non sempre il proprio benessere coincida con quello dell'altro. Anche questo fa parte del gioco relazionale. E quindi l'opzione che ad un certo punto Io smetta di essere fonte di benessere per l'altro è sul tavolo. 

Mi piacerebbe se ne parlasse. Ma so anche che questa è una richiesta che anche se faccio, e la faccio, non è detto venga rispettata. E non trovo sensatissimo occuparmene. Se non nei miei confronti. Chiedendolo a me. E solo ed esclusivamente per fedeltà a me stessa. Non per i patti che ho stretto con G. O con chi per lui. 

Ecco perchè è proprio l'affermazione "non fidarti" che a me, a noi, rende lo spazio della fiducia. Io mi fido se la possibilità della non fiducia c'è ed è ben chiara sul tavolo. Non esiste fiducia senza sfiducia. Servono entrambe. 

Non so....la fiducia assoluta e cieca...per me non esiste. Forse è una lacuna mia. Può benissimo essere. 
Ma tant'è. 
Io non ho mai, e dico mai, sperimentato fiducia cieca in qualcuno. E neanche vorrei. La mia cecità. 

La mia fiducia nell'altro è fondata sulla mia fiducia in me. E quindi in gioco c'è anche il mettere in discussione la fiducia. 

Io ci sono cose di cui, nei confronti di G., non mi fido. E' dichiarato. 
E anche lui ha le sue riserve su di me. 

Reciprocamente ci chiediamo "convincimento" e "dimostrazione" nei fatti. 
Lo spazio dei dubbi per me ha la necessità di essere ben delineato. 

E proprio a partire dal fatto che per quanto la tensione sia "sei mio" è una tensione mai raggiungibile. Ed è nell'esposizione del dubbio e nella sua verifica che costruisco la fiducia. Anche nel rispetto della parola data. 

Non potrei mai fidarmi, e qui lo dico il mai, serenamente, di qualcuno che mi dice fidati di me. 
Che cazzo significa? 
Su quali basi mi chiedi di fidarmi? 
Chi sei? 

Puoi garantirmi chi sarai? 

Direi che no...quindi non mi fido di te, in quanto te, mi fido di te in quanto giorno per giorno ti impegni a guadagnarti la mia fiducia. E lo stesso chiedi a me. 

E tu puoi avere la mia fiducia solo ed esclusivamente se quando sei con te sei lo stesso, o molto somigliante, a quello che sei con me. 

Ma anche questa è una tensione. Un percorso. 

Secondo me ovviamente. 

Non è paura, o meglio, non è solo paura. L'altro è e resta una incognita. A vita. 
E io questo lo considero. 
Non ci si addomestica mai fino in fondo...il nucleo, e torniamo all'interiorità che è solo di chi la vive in sè, è accessibile solo a chi la sente dentro di sè, spesso non è conoscibile neanche a chi la vive in sè...una parte di sfiducia che si scambia con la fiducia (l'equilibrio degli estremi, se vogliamo) per me è fondamentale. Nella costruzione di una distanza relazionale che non fa cadere a picco in pensieri tipo "mi sei stato rubat*".


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. A me sembra che se raccontasse in un forum le sue avventure starebbe raccontando di tradimenti. Non tradendo per il fatto di raccontare. Se poi uno o una si iscrivono a un forum con l'intento di trovare  "materiale" per tradire e' un altro discorso. Io dico che la partecipazione in se' ad un forum può benissimo restare a far parte della sfera personale di chiunque, e come tale si può scegliere di condividerla o meno. Senza che la mancata condivisione comporti chissà quale "privazione" alla coppia. Fatico a capire il discorso di  @_ipazia_, in questo senso: cioè non mi verrebbe da chiedermi cosa non abbia funzionato per far sì che uno scrivesse all'insaputa dell'altro. Diverso e' il caso di chat a tema di incontri o siti di incontri, dove uno non capita per raccontarsi o confrontarsi. Se uno scrivesse su un forum dei tradimenti che ha attuato in mio danno, non mi fregherebbe che l'abbia scritto su un forum. Non ravviserei tradimento in quello, ma nel fatto compiuto. Così come non starei a perdere molto tempo a chiedermi perché non abbia preferito renderne partecipe me, anziché scrivere dietro a un Nick.


Se G. scrivesse a mia insaputa, non in termini di contenuti spiccioli, ma proprio scrivesse portando parti di sè che a me non mostra...per me sarebbe una sorta di tradimento. 

Esempio concreto: facciamo che a me piace legare i maschi. E' un bisogno che ho e che mi è fondamentale per sentirmi bene con me stessa. Ma non lo dico a G., per x, y,z motivi. 
Ma siccome se quella parte non la faccio emergere sto male, la prendo e la porto in posti di cui G. non solo non sa nulla ma neanche immagina l'esistenza perchè non sa che la sua compagna adora legare maschi. 

Esempio scemo. Ma concreto. 
Io a lui darei solo alcune parti selezionate della mia interiorità. Parti finalizzate ad essere volute da lui e usate per tenermelo vicino. Ma non gli starei mostrando me. Lo starei convincendo, anche attraverso l'inganno, come minimo il silenzio, a stare con una me che non corrisponde a chi sono. 

E quella che io sono senza di lui inizia a diventare molto diversa da quella che sono con lui. 

Penso che anche [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] si riferisca ad un giochetto di questo genere. 
Che nulla a che vedere con l'agito di una trombata. 

Ma molto ha a che vedere con la trasparenza e con la coincidenza fra ciò che si è dentro e ciò che si mostra fuori. 

A G., in questo modo, darei un simulacro di me. Costruito a misura su di lui. E sarebbe un tradimento. Non da poco. Fatto a me, non penso che potrei andare molto oltre senza prima aver chiarito cosa è accaduto. 
Di sicuro un uomo a pezzi, non lo voglio. Lo voglio intero. 

Anche perchè un uomo a pezzi non mi basta. Pii finisco per averne bisogno di altri due o tre per completare il puzzle.  E io non mi basto a pezzi in una relazione...finisco per andare a compormi in tanti spazi separati...e non è salubre. Questo lo posso affermare con una certa sicurezza


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se G. scrivesse a mia insaputa, non in termini di contenuti spiccioli, ma proprio scrivesse portando parti di sè che a me non mostra...per me sarebbe una sorta di tradimento.
> 
> Esempio concreto: facciamo che a me piace legare i maschi. E' un bisogno che ho e che mi è fondamentale per sentirmi bene con me stessa. Ma non lo dico a G., per x, y,z motivi.
> Ma siccome se quella parte non la faccio emergere sto male, la prendo e la porto in posti di cui G. non solo non sa nulla ma neanche immagina l'esistenza perchè non sa che la sua compagna adora legare maschi.
> ...


Qui e' pieno di gente che si sfoga per avere visto disattesi quelli che tu chiami "bisogni fondamentali". Se poi il discrimine tra sfogo e tradimento e' la previa condivisione, certo. Purtroppo siamo tutti portati a fare presenti i nostri bisogni. Temo che in ben poche relazioni, però, si possa parlare di tutto con l'obiettivo di creare quella condivisione di cui parli. Per avere quel tipo di relazione, a cui ti riferisci, bisogna essere liberi. Molto liberi. Anche di dirsi ciao il giorno dopo. Non per tutti e' possibile. Visto da questa prospettiva, uno sfogo non può equivalere ad un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. A me sembra che se raccontasse in un forum le sue avventure starebbe raccontando di tradimenti. Non tradendo per il fatto di raccontare. Se poi uno o una si iscrivono a un forum con l'intento di trovare  "materiale" per tradire e' un altro discorso. Io dico che la partecipazione in se' ad un forum può benissimo restare a far parte della sfera personale di chiunque, e come tale si può scegliere di condividerla o meno. Senza che la mancata condivisione comporti chissà quale "privazione" alla coppia. Fatico a capire il discorso di  @_ipazia_, in questo senso: cioè non mi verrebbe da chiedermi cosa non abbia funzionato per far sì che uno scrivesse all'insaputa dell'altro. Diverso e' il caso di chat a tema di incontri o siti di incontri, dove uno non capita per raccontarsi o confrontarsi. Se uno scrivesse su un forum dei tradimenti che ha attuato in mio danno, non mi fregherebbe che l'abbia scritto su un forum. Non ravviserei tradimento in quello, ma nel fatto compiuto. Così come non starei a perdere molto tempo a chiedermi perché non abbia preferito renderne partecipe me, anziché scrivere dietro a un Nick.


Infatti. Intendevo questo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se G. scrivesse a mia insaputa, non in termini di contenuti spiccioli, ma proprio scrivesse portando parti di sè che a me non mostra...per me sarebbe una sorta di tradimento.
> 
> Esempio concreto: facciamo che a me piace legare i maschi. E' un bisogno che ho e che mi è fondamentale per sentirmi bene con me stessa. Ma non lo dico a G., per x, y,z motivi.
> Ma siccome se quella parte non la faccio emergere sto male, la prendo e la porto in posti di cui G. non solo non sa nulla ma neanche immagina l'esistenza perchè non sa che la sua compagna adora legare maschi.
> ...


Si è esattamente così


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Qui e' pieno di gente che si sfoga per avere visto disattesi quelli che tu chiami "bisogni fondamentali". Se poi il discrimine tra sfogo e tradimento e' la previa condivisione, certo. Purtroppo siamo tutti portati a fare presenti i nostri bisogni. Temo che in ben poche relazioni, però, si possa parlare di tutto con l'obiettivo di creare quella condivisione di cui parli. Per avere quel tipo di relazione, a cui ti riferisci, bisogna essere liberi. Molto liberi. Anche di dirsi ciao il giorno dopo. Non per tutti e' possibile. Visto da questa prospettiva, uno sfogo non può equivalere ad un tradimento.



Tieni conto che io non mi sono iscritto qui con l'istinto di dare sfogo ad alcunché.

Anzi, avevo già elaborato e vivevo e vivo la cosa in modo estremamente sereno e senza Asti rancori o altro.

Quindi non è lo scrivere qui "lo sfogo" x quanto mi riguarda, il fatto di operare nei fatti (per me) un tradimento completo.

Ma lo scrivere qui "spendendo" parti di me che "escludo" dal rapporto

Anche senza materialità


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tieni conto che io non mi sono iscritto qui con l'istinto di dare sfogo ad alcunché.
> 
> Anzi, avevo già elaborato e vivevo e vivo la cosa in modo estremamente sereno e senza Asti rancori o altro.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento non è nell'esprimerle qui, ma nel non esprimerle là e nella ragione per cui non le esprimi là.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è nell'esprimerle qui, ma nel non esprimerle là e nella ragione per cui non le esprimi là.



Esatto

Ma per "esprimere" qualcosa devi aver coscienza di avercelo questo qualcosa, questa parte o parti di te.

Averle guardate in faccia, vissute, assaggiate, smerdatociti le mani

Se le tieni in un cassettino dentro te, e come qualcuno indica il cassettino salti su come una lepre agitandoti, le lasci semplicemente chiuse queste parti di te

Manco a te le esprimi

Manco osi aprire il cassettino.

Manco sai e manco vuoi sapere di avere quelle parti di te.

Per cui in quel caso per me non tradisci anche se non metti.

Non sapendo di avere.

A volte rifiutando l'idea di avere

Son percorsi. E ci vogliono esperienze. E occasioni


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Ma per "esprimere" qualcosa devi aver coscienza di avercelo questo qualcosa, questa parte o parti di te.
> 
> ...


Anvedi che paraculo!
Come direbbero a Roma.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anvedi che paraculo!
> Come direbbero a Roma.



Perché? Ma che hai capito???

Comunque l'esposizione di se è sempre premiata, a quanto vedo :rotfl:

  [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] .. e io venivo qui dentro a sfogarmi con le ferite addosso.... :rotfl::rotfl:

Mica ci ho scritto jo condor in fronte :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché? Ma che hai capito???
> 
> Comunque l'esposizione di se è sempre premiata, a quanto vedo :rotfl:
> 
> ...


No è premiato il definirsi in modo assurdo.
Il fatto è che quelli severi con se stessi tu non sai come sono, neanche se ci mangi insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No è premiato il definirsi in modo assurdo.
> Il fatto è che quelli severi con se stessi tu non sai come sono, neanche se ci mangi insieme.


Bruni, qual'è il problema del mio post?

Cosa ti da fastidio?

Io ho parlato di come mi definisco io.

E della mia severità verso me, so io

Tu pensi di aver conosciuto un certo Skorpio perché ci hai mangiato assieme?

Si. Lo hai conosciuto. "Un certo" Skorpio

Ed era verissimo

Ma io ho mille facce, tutte vere
e lo scrivo da sempre

Alcune non le vede nessuno, alcune le vedo male anche io.

È scomodo dirlo?  Bisognerebbe vergognarsi? Sarebbe il caso di evitare?

Non fa un bel maquillage? Non è una buona "promozione" di se?

Sciupa un ambiente?

Sporca l'aria?


Qual'è il problema?

Dimmi...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bruni, qual'è il problema del mio post?
> 
> Cosa ti da fastidio?
> 
> ...


Fa ridere che ti definisci traditore perché scrivi qui e lo giustifichi dicendo che è perché sei severo con te stesso. Ma tu hai tradito nel reale e su quello c'è da essere severo, non dello scrivere qui.
La battuta era per dire che io sono severa con me stessa, non tu.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa ridere che ti definisci traditore perché scrivi qui e lo giustifichi dicendo che è perché sei severo con te stesso. Ma tu hai tradito nel reale e su quello c'è da essere severo, non dello scrivere qui.
> La battuta era per dire che io sono severa con me stessa, non tu.


È questo il problema?

E allora se ti fa ridere, non andare oltre e resta sui tuoi convincimenti.

E mandami una serie di queste faccette :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

E facciamoci una risata assieme.

Che a me va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il problema?
> 
> E allora se ti fa ridere, non andare oltre e resta sui tuoi convincimenti.
> 
> ...


Va be' ma allora scrivi il diario se non vuoi mettere a confronto il tuo sentire...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be' ma allora scrivi il diario se non vuoi mettere a confronto il tuo sentire...
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma... Hai detto che ti fa ridere... E ridiamo!

Vuoi viceversa capire qualcosa di più, per aprire un confronto su quanto ho scritto in quel post?

Io sono qui, non mi nascondo

Mi hai risposto dicendomi : paraculo

Non è un bel modo per aprire un confronto, ma è un problema superabile

Se vuoi riprovarci a me va benissimo...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... Hai detto che ti fa ridere... E ridiamo!
> 
> Vuoi viceversa capire qualcosa di più, per aprire un confronto su quanto ho scritto in quel post?
> 
> ...


Che palle! Te l'ho scritto tre volte, rispondi così? Fai come ti pare.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palle! Te l'ho scritto tre volte, rispondi così? Fai come ti pare.


Ecco  allora ridiamo

 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ti assicuro che è il massimo che possiamo permetterci

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





marietto ha detto:


> Razionale contro irrazionale, ok....[/FONT][/FONT]





marietto ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Razionale vince sempre e ha senso...[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non credo proprio che il razionale vinca sempre, né che dovrebbe... anzi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Penso che le spinte emotive, intuitive e impulsive andrebbero sempre ascoltate, in fondo sono segnali che ci possono far capire molto di noi stessi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Diversamente non credo vadano sempre seguite.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]L'inclinazione a seguire le proprie pulsioni varia da persona a persona, e può mutare anche in base al momento che si sta vivendo.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Così come sono diverse l'attitudine introspettiva, le capacità analitiche e autocritiche. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Chiedi quale sia il Razionale di una relazione extraconiugale quando non si intenda lasciare la coppia, come se in ogni agito ci sia sempre una riflessione e una progettualità che vada oltre l'immediato.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma così non è. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Tra l'altro, troverei ancora meno sensato un tradimento qualora l'intenzione di lasciare la coppia ci fosse.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

Siamo così... dolcemente complicate... 

Raga, io pensavo di essere discretamente elucubrante, ma mi sopravvalutavo.
Sinceramente per la definizione di tradimento coniugale continuo a preferire il Zingarelli.
Mi sembra più... come dire... oggettivo?

Comunque scrivere su un forum è molto meno divertente che scopare in un motel.
Su questo almeno siamo d'accordo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo così... dolcemente complicate...
> 
> Raga, io pensavo di essere discretamente elucubrante, ma mi sopravvalutavo.
> Sinceramente per la definizione di tradimento coniugale continuo a preferire il Zingarelli.
> ...


Tra l'altro io non ho mai condiviso "si tradisce per ciulare" ma non si possono elevare le varie motivazioni alla ricerca del Sacro Grall o del Nirvana...













...Alé :carneval:


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ero inchiodata sul rosso perchè avevo capito tu intendessi che lo spazio comune, sia lo stesso che viene messo in gioco in una relazione altra.
> 
> E sto sostenendo che non è così.
> 
> ...


Non condivido un'acca stracca della faccenda della fiducia come la descrivi tu.
Che mica io ho scritto che la fiducia debba essere cieca e incondizionata eh, perchè quella mica forse esiste nella realtà.
Io credo che tu ci giri tanto attorno ma di G. ti fidi, come io mi fido di I. etc. Perchè secondo me il riporre fiducia non nell' altro, ma nel rapporto che intercorre tra di voi stà alla base del vostro stare insieme. Senno non avresti neanche iniziato a frequentarlo.
Ed è dentro questo contenitore che devi frugare se nell' altro vuoi trovare qualcosa che ti serva. Io sono stanco di frugare e di specchiarmi solo in me stesso, se non avessi la necessità di rapportarmi al prossimo sarei una larva, ma per rapportarmi la devo aprire la porticina, devo correre il rischio di prendermi la fregatura, non posso osservare tutto dagli spalti.


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Razionalmente non ha quasi mai senso prendersela con l'amante.





Lostris ha detto:


> Devo anche dire che non considero mai l'emotività una giustificazione.





marietto ha detto:


> Razionale contro irrazionale, ok....
> 
> Razionale vince sempre e ha senso...





Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che il razionale vinca sempre, né che dovrebbe... anzi.


La mia frase sopra era un prendere atto delle due tue frasi riportate.




Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che le spinte emotive, intuitive e impulsive andrebbero sempre ascoltate, in fondo sono segnali che ci possono far capire molto di noi stessi.
> 
> 
> Diversamente non credo vadano sempre seguite.
> ...


Ho sostanzialmente scelto i tuoi post per ribadire un punto. Gli amanti seguono un proprio impulso, che non è razionale, andarsene in giro a scopare, se davvero ci tieni alla tua famiglia e al tuo compagno ufficiale, è del tutto non razionale, iMO.

Mi sta bene accettare che a volte non si riesca a controllare gli impulsi e si finisca in determinate situazioni. Mi sta meno bene che si pretenda, dall'altra parte una lucidità e un autocontrollo totale.
Cioè che non si riconosca che il cedere agli impulsi, da parte del tradito non è differente del cedere agli impulsi del traditore.

Aspettarsi che si reagisca in modo perfettamente razionale a qualcosa che razionale non è, significa non usare lo stesso metro.

I coinvolti in un tradimento sono tutti adulti e vaccinati e hanno la stessa responsabilità verso la razionalità delle proprie azioni.

A questo tendeva la mia domanda, che era sostanzialmente retorica...

Io qui leggo spesso cose che mi fanno pensare agli amanti come agli animali che si incontrano al parco; obbediscono ai propri istinti, si annusano le parti basse e poi si zompano, se ne hanno modo, che ci vuoi fare, sono animali... 

A fronte di questo, che ci puo' anche stare, il tradito deve, sempre secondo quello che si legge qui, comportarsi come una giubba rossa a Buckingham Palace, usando tatto, logica e razionalità esemplari.

A me sembra un po' sbilanciato, si usano due metri diversi. Tra l'altro il tradito ha appena preso una tranvata, subendo una porcata tra le peggiori che si possano subire (almeno nella top ten), quindi sarebbe, al limite e a mio parere, ben più giustificato per una mancanza di autocontrollo, specie nell'immediato... 

....

Sull'ultima parte, io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. E' una cattiveria spesso inutile.

Mi riferivo a chi magari ha già deciso di lasciare un rapporto e, tramite una relazione extra, verifica di avere qualcosa pronto dall'altra parte, per sicurezza economica o altri motivi.

Cinico e tremendamente cattivo, ma innegabilmente razionale...


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> La mia frase sopra era un prendere atto delle due tue frasi riportate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un verde tipo campo di golf.....


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un verde tipo campo di golf.....


Scusami, non ho capito.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusami, non ho capito.


Se ho ben capito,un verde equivale ad un "i like" di Fb,quindi un mega verde al tuo post..


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito,un verde equivale ad un "i like" di Fb,quindi un mega verde al tuo post..


Ah, ok, grazie...

Pensavo all'erba del vicino... Chissà perché...


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah, ok, grazie...
> 
> Pensavo all'erba del vicino... Chissà perché...


Il vicino fa il pusher?


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il vicino fa il pusher?


Qui i vicini fanno un po' di tutto, ma non mi risulta che qualcuno faccia quel mestiere... :rotfl:

Era quel "verde" associato alle relazioni extra che mi ha tratto in inganno...


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> La mia frase sopra era un prendere atto delle due tue frasi riportate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. _Non si voglia_.
Nessuna attenuante e nessuna pretesa/attesa dall'altra parte. 

Possibilmente sono per usare un unico metro.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un verde tipo campo di golf.....


 L'ho dato io un verdone 
e gliene avrei dati tanti per quante volte ha dovuto spiegare un concetto così chiaro, ma travisato in mille salse diverse...


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> No. _Non si voglia_.
> Nessuna attenuante e nessuna pretesa/attesa dall'altra parte.
> 
> Possibilmente sono per usare un unico metro.


:up:


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> L'ho dato io un verdone
> e gliene avrei dati tanti per quante volte ha dovuto spiegare un concetto così chiaro, ma travisato in mille salse diverse...


 Grazie... qualcuno se n'è accorto...

A me sta benissimo che ci siano opinioni diverse, anche diametralmente opposte a quelle che esprimo io, però un minimo-minimo di coerenza...


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie... qualcuno se n'è accorto...
> 
> A me sta benissimo che ci siano opinioni diverse, anche diametralmente opposte a quelle che esprimo io, però un minimo-minimo di coerenza...


Tranquillo,ci sono,ci sono....basta attendere,il pesciolino prima o poi abbocca....


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

Non c'è più la morale di una volta, adesso non si può neanche fare un bel tradimento senza dover rendere conto a qualcuno.
 Ma che fine ha fatto la libertà individuale, la libertà di scegliere di fare ciò che si vuole in barba a tutti?

Io proporrei la nascita di una fondazione che potremmo chiamare  ANTDT
Associazione Nazionale per la Tutela dei Diritti dei Traditori, o in alternativa un sindacato.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non c'è più la morale di una volta, adesso non si può neanche fare un bel tradimento senza dover rendere conto a qualcuno.
> Ma che fine ha fatto la libertà individuale, la libertà di scegliere di fare ciò che si vuole in barba a tutti?
> 
> Io proporrei la nascita di una fondazione che potremmo chiamare  ANTDT
> Associazione Nazionale per la Tutela dei Diritti dei Traditori, o in alternativa un sindacato.


Esiste già,dicesi "Salottino"


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> La mia frase sopra era un prendere atto delle due tue frasi riportate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ragionamento perfetto , ragionevole e pieno di buon senso..


----------



## brenin (26 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già E torna il tempo.
> 
> Ma forse, come si diceva con Brenin, è proprio il tempo trascorso e l'accettazione di quel che è accaduto nel tempo, che rende la libertà di guardare nello specchio la propria immagine. Immagine mostruosa inclusa.
> 
> ...


Ritorno brevemente sul " tempo " ....
Quando c' è qualcosa che non va,che ci provoca ansia o dolore, una sensazione di fastidio o malessere che non passa....  quando si cerca di riequilibrare in noi le sensazioni ( negative, od anche positive talvolta ) che ci creano tutto questo, entra il gioco il " tempo " , necessario affinchè si possa "riequilibrare" in noi le sensazioni, affinchè la nostra omeostasi  ( l’attitudine propria dei viventi a mantenere intorno a un livello prefissato il valore di alcuni parametri interni, disturbati di continuo da vari fattori esterni e interni )  si "riassesti" consentendo così che le resistenze naturali a ciò che ci provoca malessere vengano gradualmente riassorbite, con il tempo necessario , dal nostro sistema nervoso centrale e poi dal sistema endocrino ( i tempi di risposta,ovviamente,sono estremamente soggettivi ). Perchè, delle volte, lo star male può dipendere molto  dal nostro mancato " equilibrio" che si è venuto a creare a causa di accadimenti "esterni " successi e pertanto non più "gestibili" da parte nostra.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esiste già,dicesi "Salottino"


Ma mochela

:calcio:


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma mochela
> 
> :calcio:


Io dico quello che mi pare,non ti ho nominato,non ti ho.tirato in ballo.
Se non ti sta bene il mio post,passa oltre no problem,ma mochela lo dici a qualcuno con cui mangi abitualmente.
Non mi risulti tra i miei abituali commensali,quindi..


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io dico quello che mi pare,non ti ho nominato,non ti ho.tirato in ballo.
> Se non ti sta bene il mio post,passa oltre no problem,ma mochela lo dici a qualcuno con cui mangi abitualmente.
> Non mi risulti tra i miei abituali commensali,quindi..


Non è che se non mi nomini non mi possa dar fastidio ciò che scrivi.
Il mio fastidio l'ho espresso in questo modo, non ti ho mica insultato.

Abitualmente mangio con persone gradevoli.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Aprile 2017)

Dopo trent'anni che ne sento di molti colori, la mia conclusione è la seguente: si tradisce perchè se ne ha voglia e, alla domanda "perchè no?" non si riesce a rispondere. La voglia prima o poi viene a quasi tutti, è la risposta al quiz che fa la differenza e l'enigma.


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Dopo trent'anni che ne sento di molti colori, la mia conclusione è la seguente: si tradisce perchè se ne ha voglia e, alla domanda "perchè no?" non si riesce a rispondere. La voglia prima o poi viene a quasi tutti, è la risposta al quiz che fa la differenza e l'enigma.


Già la risposta al quiz fà la differenza, tanto poi si chiede perdono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Dopo trent'anni che ne sento di molti colori, la mia conclusione è la seguente: si tradisce perchè se ne ha voglia e, alla domanda "perchè no?" non si riesce a rispondere. La voglia prima o poi viene a quasi tutti, è la risposta al quiz che fa la differenza e l'enigma.


perché no, in quel momento la tua situazione sentimentale è vuota.È il sentirsi soli, se dicessi ancora no sarebbe rassegnarsi a fare la cosa giusta per una coppia che non c'è più. Poi comunque dopo ti senti solo lo stesso perché quel "invaghimento" è fasullo. Solo chi trovato una nuova persona con cui proseguire trae un " benessere "dal tradimento. Gli altri, non parlo di quelli che cercano la scopata facile, rimangono delusi. Non si trova la mezza mela. Dire no vuol dire rinunciare a trovare un sentimento mancante.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è che se non mi nomini non mi possa dar fastidio ciò che scrivi.
> Il mio fastidio l'ho espresso in questo modo, non ti ho mica insultato.
> 
> Abitualmente mangio con persone gradevoli.


Fai silenzio a me non lo dici,se ti infastidisce quello che scrivo,puoi dire che ti infastidisce quello che scrivo.
Fai silenzio,ripeto lo dici ad un altro e se per te zittire la gente in questo modo è il normale interloquire,ti qualifichi da sola.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Dopo trent'anni che ne sento di molti colori, la mia conclusione è la seguente: si tradisce perchè se ne ha voglia e, alla domanda "perchè no?" non si riesce a rispondere. La voglia prima o poi viene a quasi tutti, è la risposta al quiz che fa la differenza e l'enigma.


Il "perché se ne ha voglia" è la risposta più corretta anche secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché no, in quel momento la tua situazione sentimentale è vuota.È il sentirsi soli, se dicessi ancora no sarebbe rassegnarsi a fare la cosa giusta per una coppia che non c'è più. Poi comunque dopo ti senti solo lo stesso perché quel "invaghimento" è fasullo. Solo chi trovato una nuova persona con cui proseguire trae un " benessere "dal tradimento. Gli altri, non parlo di quelli che cercano la scopata facile, rimangono delusi. Non si trova la mezza mela. Dire no vuol dire rinunciare a trovare un sentimento mancante.


Non sono d'accordo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo


lo so, se non ricordi male tu riesci a sganciare il sentimento dal sesso. Quello che ho scritto è riferito a me, come mi sentirei io .


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché no, in quel momento la tua situazione sentimentale è vuota.È il sentirsi soli, se dicessi ancora no sarebbe rassegnarsi a fare la cosa giusta per una coppia che non c'è più. Poi comunque dopo ti senti solo lo stesso perché quel "invaghimento" è fasullo. Solo chi trovato una nuova persona con cui proseguire trae un " benessere "dal tradimento. Gli altri, non parlo di quelli che cercano la scopata facile, rimangono delusi. Non si trova la mezza mela. Dire no vuol dire rinunciare a trovare un sentimento mancante.


Quindi tradire per cercare un nuovo partner?
O per integrare?
E perché non lasciare ciò che non funziona, allora?
Io mi sono sentito spesso solo. Dopo anni ho capito che la solitudine fa parte di me, del mio carattere. Non ho mai pensato che tradire fosse una soluzione, pensavo fosse solo un modo per far crescere sensi di colpa divertendosi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so, se non ricordi male tu riesci a sganciare il sentimento dal sesso. Quello che ho scritto è riferito a me, come mi sentirei io .


No non lo sgancio per nulla
A meno che per te l'unico sentimento possibile sia l'amore


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi tradire per cercare un nuovo partner?
> O per integrare?
> E perché non lasciare ciò che non funziona, allora?
> Io mi sono sentito spesso solo. Dopo anni ho capito che la solitudine fa parte di me, del mio carattere. Non ho mai pensato che tradire fosse una soluzione, pensavo fosse solo un modo per far crescere sensi di colpa divertendosi.


 quando è capitato a me, me ne sarei andata.Poi ho capito che per lui non era così. Andate via non è così semplice, per motivi che proprio ora stavo riscontrando in un altra discussione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo sgancio per nulla
> A meno che per te l'unico sentimento possibile sia l'amore


 per te quale altro sentimento può agganciarsi al sesso? Non per polemica, ma per capire


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per te quale altro sentimento può agganciarsi al sesso? Non per polemica, ma per capire


Affetto stima complicità rispetto reciproco 
E poi la condivisione di momenti di Attimi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Affetto stima complicità rispetto reciproco
> E poi la condivisione di momenti di Attimi


per me invece è stata pura passione, un'attrazione che durava da anni e purtroppo reciproca.Un innamoramento esploso in modo incontrollato.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me invece è stata pura passione, un'attrazione che durava da anni e purtroppo reciproca.Un innamoramento esploso in modo incontrollato.


La passione la davo per scontata altrimenti non ci saewbbe il sesso per me


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fai silenzio a me non lo dici,se ti infastidisce quello che scrivo,puoi dire che ti infastidisce quello che scrivo.
> Fai silenzio,ripeto lo dici ad un altro e se per te zittire la gente in questo modo è il normale interloquire,ti qualifichi da sola.


"Ma mochela" non significa nello specifico fai silenzio, almeno non dalle mie parti, e non l'ho usato con quella accezione.
Ti avrei detto fà sìto, semmai, ma non credo abbia mai senso zittire qualcuno in generale, figurarsi in un forum.


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Affetto stima complicità rispetto reciproco
> E poi la condivisione di momenti di Attimi


Anche curiosità e voglia di scoprire una persona


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche curiosità e voglia di scoprire una persona


Anche voglia di giocare, ma sulla pelle degli altri per puro egoismo


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> "Ma mochela" non significa nello specifico fai silenzio, almeno non dalle mie parti, e non l'ho usato con quella accezione.
> Ti avrei detto fà sìto, semmai, ma non credo abbia mai senso zittire qualcuno in generale, figurarsi in un forum.


Allora,visto che non tutti siamo a conoscenza di tutti gli idiomi d'italia,se vuoi dire qualcosa a me,dilla in italiano,perché,per me il tuo intervento stava per"Piantala li",ma visto che stavo scrivendo,equivale a tacere.
Da parte mia non ho mai,ribadisco per la millesima volta,esortato nessuno a piantarla li.
Non importa.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per te quale altro sentimento può agganciarsi al sesso? Non per polemica, ma per capire


Praticamente tutti.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Aprile 2017)

Per precisare aggiungo che capire, nel caso personale, da dove viene e che cosa significa per chi ce l'ha la voglia di tradire, come da dove venga la capacità/incapacità di rispondere al quiz "perchè no", è per fortuna una delle cose più difficili del mondo (per fortuna sennò non dico che resterei disoccupato, ma insomma...)


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per precisare aggiungo che capire, nel caso personale, da dove viene e che cosa significa per chi ce l'ha la voglia di tradire, come da dove venga la capacità/incapacità di rispondere al quiz "perchè no", è per fortuna una delle cose più difficili del mondo (per fortuna sennò non dico che resterei disoccupato, ma insomma...)


Per tua esperienza e' più dura per un tradito e lasciato o per un tradito che si sente dire ho sbagliato cerchiamo di recuperare ? Sul corto e sul lungo periodo


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per tua esperienza e' più dura per un tradito e lasciato o per un tradito che si sente dire ho sbagliato cerchiamo di recuperare ? Sul corto e sul lungo periodo


Sono piu' o meno le stesse domande che ho fatto al mio psic


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Sono piu' o meno le stesse domande che ho fatto al mio psic


E che ti ha risposto?


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ritorno brevemente sul " tempo " ....
> *Quando c' è qualcosa che non va,che ci provoca ansia o dolore, una sensazione di fastidio o malessere che non passa*....  quando si cerca di riequilibrare in noi le sensazioni ( negative, od anche positive talvolta ) che ci creano tutto questo, *entra il gioco il " tempo " *, necessario affinchè si possa "riequilibrare" in noi le sensazioni, affinchè la nostra omeostasi  ( l’attitudine propria dei viventi a mantenere intorno a un livello prefissato il valore di alcuni parametri interni, disturbati di continuo da vari fattori esterni e interni )  si "riassesti" consentendo così che le resistenze naturali a ciò che ci provoca malessere vengano gradualmente riassorbite, con il tempo necessario , dal nostro sistema nervoso centrale e poi dal sistema endocrino ( i tempi di risposta,ovviamente,sono estremamente soggettivi ). Perchè, delle volte, lo star male può dipendere molto  dal nostro mancato " equilibrio" che si è venuto a creare a causa di accadimenti "esterni " successi e pertanto non più "gestibili" da parte nostra.


Concordo. E' quel che si fa in quel tempo, a fare la differenza. 

Io ho provato ad usarlo in modi diversissimi...opponendomi, combattendo, facendo finta di niente e tirando dritta, dimenticando anche, isolandomi o buttandomi nella mischia...

Alla fine ho imparato che al Tempo ci si inchina e gli si lascia fare il suo lavoro. Stando lì. 
Col malessere in particolare. 

Non penso ci si possa mettere in molte posizioni rispetto al Tempo, se non in ginocchio e accettazione di quel che è...e sia quel che sia.


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E che ti ha risposto?


Mah, riassunto estremo e' che dipende comunque dalla coppia e del tipo di rapporto che c'era ecc ecc, insomma non credo sia generalizzabile ma va contestualizzato inserendo nell'equazione un sacco di altre variabili che dipendono proprio dalle persone coinvolte e dalla loro "singolarita'"


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> *Non condivido un'acca stracca della faccenda della fiducia come la descrivi tu.*
> Che mica io ho scritto che la fiducia debba essere cieca e incondizionata eh, perchè quella mica forse esiste nella realtà.
> Io credo che tu ci giri tanto attorno ma di G. ti fidi, come io mi fido di I. etc. Perchè secondo me il riporre fiducia non nell' altro, ma nel rapporto che intercorre tra di voi stà alla base del vostro stare insieme. Senno non avresti neanche iniziato a frequentarlo.
> Ed è dentro questo contenitore che devi frugare se nell' altro vuoi trovare qualcosa che ti serva. Io sono stanco di frugare e di specchiarmi solo in me stesso, se non avessi la necessità di rapportarmi al prossimo sarei una larva, ma per rapportarmi la devo aprire la porticina, devo correre il rischio di prendermi la fregatura, non posso osservare tutto dagli spalti.




Immaginavo. 

Io fiducia la ripongo in me. L'altro...non lo so chi è l'altro. Non so neanche chi è G. 
So quello che lui mi fa vedere. Posso supporre che la sua tensione alla trasparenza sia autentica. 

E' una prova di fiducia in me stessa, nella mia tolleranza ad un ipotetico dolore, nell'accettazione del rischio che lui potrebbe non essere chi io vedo. 

Su questa conto. 

Ed è nella circolarità fra la sfiducia/fiducia che io trovo pace. 
Alternativamente non potrei semplicemente stare in relazione. O ci starei a pezzi, come ho spesso fatto. 

La porticina riesco ad aprirla solo considerando tutto. 
E contando su di me e in quello che io sento e metto in comune. 

L'altro lo valuto di volta in volta.
Ovviamente fissando punti. Immagini. Su cui costruire. 

Ma la fiducia nell'altro è legata al presente. 
Il futuro è fiducia solo in me. 
Per quanto riguarda l'altro, apro la porta, mi assumo il rischio di fregatura e scendo dallo spalto per lasciarmi toccare. 

E mi vien spontaneo ringraziare l'onestà...mano a mano che mi si presenta davanti agli occhi. 

Ed è in questi termini che lo spazio al "non mi fido di te" è fondamentale.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, riassunto estremo e' che dipende comunque dalla coppia e del tipo di rapporto che c'era ecc ecc, insomma non credo sia generalizzabile ma va contestualizzato inserendo nell'equazione un sacco di altre variabili che dipendono proprio dalle persone coinvolte e dalla loro "singolarita'"


Beh,si,logico sia così....


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mah, riassunto estremo e' che dipende comunque dalla coppia e del tipo di rapporto che c'era ecc ecc, insomma non credo sia generalizzabile ma va contestualizzato inserendo nell'equazione un sacco di altre variabili che dipendono proprio dalle persone coinvolte e dalla loro "singolarita'"


In pratica ha evitato di risponderti


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> In pratica ha evitato di risponderti


E quello che fanno tutti i terapeuti.

Loro parlano.. Se risolvi da solo bene altrimenti hai sprecato soldi e tempo. 
Naturalmentete parlo per me


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> In pratica ha evitato di risponderti


Guarda, e' vero, perche' una cosa che mi ha detto e' che il suo mestiere non e' darmi una risposta (cosa che mi sarei aspettato, che cavolo, pago ) ma piuttosto aiutarmi a cercare quello che realmente voglio. Nella sua carriera mi ha detto che ha visto molti casi di tradimento con diverse dinamiche ma che, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, l'outlook e' decisamente negativo.


----------



## insane (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E quello che fanno tutti i terapeuti.
> 
> Loro parlano.. Se risolvi da solo bene altrimenti hai sprecato soldi e tempo.
> Naturalmentete parlo per me


Boh sai, "risolvere" , "non risolvere" ... vuol dire che una "soluzione" la hai gia' in mente, si tratta di capire se intendi accettarla o no.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E quello che fanno tutti i terapeuti.
> 
> Loro parlano.. Se risolvi da solo bene altrimenti hai sprecato soldi e tempo.
> Naturalmentete parlo per me


E certo! È un terapeuta, una guida, non l'Oracolo.


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo! È un terapeuta, una guida, non l'Oracolo.


Forse avrei avuto bisogno di un oracolo, meglio ancora un miracolo.


----------



## insane (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse avrei avuto bisogno di un oracolo, meglio ancora un miracolo.


In certi momento vorrei non dover essere sempre io a guidare, ma che ci sia qualcuno che mi indichi chiaramente dove andare


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> In certi momento vorrei non dover essere sempre io a guidare, ma che ci sia qualcuno che mi indichi chiaramente dove andare


Cortesemente,  se lo trovi puoi farmi un fischio ?


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per tua esperienza e' più dura per un tradito e lasciato o per un tradito che si sente dire ho sbagliato cerchiamo di recuperare ? Sul corto e sul lungo periodo


Ti potrei, meglio: ti dovrei rispondere "dipende", perchè è vero. Dipende dal tradito/a, dipende dal traditore/ice, dal rapporto tra di loro, dagli eventuali figli, etc.

Però, visto che sei una persona intelligente ed equilibrata, e dunque NON scambierai quel che ti dirò per un consiglio o una diagnosi, ti dico quanto segue, che è semplice buonsenso della nonna.

1) tradito e lasciato. Se il rapporto con il coniuge traditore è profondo + ci sono figli che restano a vivere con il traditore e il suo amante, l'onda d'urto è nell'ordine di grandezza di un ictus. Sul lungo termine, il recupero dipende dalla resilienza personale, dall'assistenza di persone care e/o terapeuta, etc. Si può anche restare menomati per sempre.

2) tradito che si sente dire ho sbagliato cerchiamo di recuperare. Se il rapporto è profondo, ci sono figli, etc., l'onda d'urto iniziale è nell'ordine di grandezza di una paralisi, pesante insabbiamento delle facoltà, sensazione di sprofondare nella palude, ribellione, annaspamento, etc. Sul lungo, se il rapporto intimo riprende, la guarigione può essere completa, il rapporto può addirittura approfondirsi. Se il rapporto intimo non riprende, diventa una malattia cronica che può essere incapacitante.

Per "rapporto intimo" non intendo "scopare", anche se è un segno quanto mai infausto l'assenza totale di voglia di scopare, una pietra tombale il fastidio lungamente perdurante per la prossimità fisica. Intendo che la corrente delle emozioni fluisca in entrambi i sensi, che ci sia empatia reciproca.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse avrei avuto bisogno di un oracolo, meglio ancora un miracolo.


Eccomi. 80€ :carneval::rotfl:




È una battuta tra amici che mi trovano utile. :mexican:


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda, e' vero, perche' una cosa che mi ha detto e' che il suo mestiere non e' darmi una risposta (*cosa che mi sarei aspettato, che cavolo, pago *) ma piuttosto aiutarmi a cercare quello che realmente voglio. Nella sua carriera mi ha detto che ha visto molti casi di tradimento con diverse dinamiche ma che, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, l'outlook e' decisamente negativo.


Questa mi è piaciuta, senza ironia. Hai ragione, ma vedi: tu paghi, ma NON sai per cosa paghi. Non lo sa neanche il tuo terapeuta. L'unica cosa che sa è che paghi per il suo tempo. Ma che cosa vuoi non solo non lo sai tu, non lo sa neanche lui, e se lo sapesse tu saresti fregato, perchè pagheresti per uno che ti dice cosa fare per tutta la vita, e costa molto di più.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse avrei avuto bisogno di un oracolo, meglio ancora un *miracolo*.


Per quelli c'è un tariffario a parte.


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti potrei, meglio: ti dovrei rispondere "dipende", perchè è vero. Dipende dal tradito/a, dipende dal traditore/ice, dal rapporto tra di loro, dagli eventuali figli, etc.
> 
> Però, visto che sei una persona intelligente ed equilibrata, e dunque NON scambierai quel che ti dirò per un consiglio o una diagnosi, ti dico quanto segue, che è semplice buonsenso della nonna.
> 
> ...


Appero'.
Alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio....


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccomi. 80€ :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Và bè, magari se ci vogliono tante sedute, magari mi fai uno sconto.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Appero'.
> Alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio....


Eh be'. Secondo te perchè mai state conversando, se ho ben capito da anni, su questo forum? Non è un giochetto, il tradimento.


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti potrei, meglio: ti dovrei rispondere "dipende", perchè è vero. Dipende dal tradito/a, dipende dal traditore/ice, dal rapporto tra di loro, dagli eventuali figli, etc.
> 
> Però, visto che sei una persona intelligente ed equilibrata, e dunque NON scambierai quel che ti dirò per un consiglio o una diagnosi, ti dico quanto segue, che è semplice buonsenso della nonna.
> 
> ...


Ho esperienza per il numero 2, se la fiducia non riparte, non ci sono santi che tengano.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Cortesemente,  se lo trovi puoi farmi un fischio ?


Dio. Ci sono però problemi di comunicazione, pare il dottore sia spesso fuori stanza.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti potrei, meglio: ti dovrei rispondere "dipende", perchè è vero. Dipende dal tradito/a, dipende dal traditore/ice, dal rapporto tra di loro, dagli eventuali figli, etc.
> 
> Però, visto che sei una persona intelligente ed equilibrata, e dunque NON scambierai quel che ti dirò per un consiglio o una diagnosi, ti dico quanto segue, che è semplice buonsenso della nonna.
> 
> ...


Mi ci ritrovo.
L'ipotesi 1 la trovavo enormemente distruttiva. L'idea di mia figlia e mia moglie con l'amante mi terrorizzava.
Ho odiato l'amante che faceva di tutto per farci lasciare per sposare mia moglie. Una follia.
L'ipotesi 2 mi dava speranza.
Ho passato un periodo come quello che dicevi tu.
Pian piano ne sono uscito e ho scoperto approfondendo con lei parti di mia moglie che non riuscivo a contemplare prima. Alcune situazioni e comportamenti mi sembrano più comprensibili. 
La potenza distruttiva l'abbiamo avvertita entrambi. A livello psicologico uno schiacciasassi.


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Eh be'. Secondo te perchè mai state conversando, se ho ben capito da anni, su questo forum? Non è un giochetto, il tradimento.


Certo.
Ma detto da me,tradito,qui vale zero.
Detto da un terzo autorevole per professione e per quanto possibile,equidistante,assume un significato ben più pesante.
Sempre per me,naturalmente.
Come dicesti in un post,non puoi pretendere che chi sferra il fendente,possa sentire lo stesso dolore di chi subisce la coltellata....


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Cortesemente,  se lo trovi puoi farmi un fischio ?





danny ha detto:


> Mi ci ritrovo.
> L'ipotesi 1 la trovavo enormemente distruttiva. L'idea di mia figlia e mia moglie con l'amante mi terrorizzava.
> Ho odiato l'amante che faceva di tutto per farci lasciare per sposare mia moglie. Una follia.
> L'ipotesi 2 mi dava speranza.
> ...


Il tradimento di una persona cara è una delle esperienze distruttive più devastanti che esistano al mondo. Che Dante metta "i traditori di chi si fida" nel buco più profondo dell'inferno non è un capriccio, che ci possano scappare ed effettivamente ci scappino dei morti non è un caso. E' una cosa veramente seria, come del resto tutti sapete, anche se l'ideologia corrente chiacchiera di libertà, scelta individuale, diritti, e altre fanfaluche. Sono fanfaluche.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma detto da me,tradito,qui vale zero.
> Detto da un terzo autorevole per professione e per quanto possibile,*equidistante*,assume un significato ben più pesante.
> Sempre per me,naturalmente.
> Come dicesti in un post,non puoi pretendere che chi sferra il fendente,possa sentire lo stesso dolore di chi subisce la coltellata....


Io sono equidistante nel senso che non sto lì a giudicare i pazienti, che per me sono pazienti e non imputati. Però se il paziente fa delle porcate, non lo ammette di fronte a se stesso, non cerca di riparare per come è possibile, non guarisce. Vedi un po' tu che conclusione trarre da questo fatterello.


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il tradimento di una persona cara è una delle esperienze distruttive più devastanti che esistano al mondo. Che Dante metta "i traditori di chi si fida" nel buco più profondo dell'inferno non è un capriccio, che ci possano scappare ed effettivamente ci scappino dei morti non è un caso. E' una cosa veramente seria, come del resto tutti sapete, anche se l'ideologia corrente chiacchiera di libertà, scelta individuale, diritti, e altre fanfaluche. Sono fanfaluche.


Illuminante,quoto,verde


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il tradimento di una persona cara è una delle esperienze distruttive più devastanti che esistano al mondo. Che Dante metta "i traditori di chi si fida" nel buco più profondo dell'inferno non è un capriccio, che ci possano scappare ed effettivamente ci scappino dei morti non è un caso. E' una cosa veramente seria, come del resto tutti sapete, anche se l'ideologia corrente chiacchiera di libertà, scelta individuale, diritti, e altre fanfaluche. Sono fanfaluche.


Hai dimenticato il caso di quando  è una cosa loro e non tolgono niente alla famiglia.
Proprio così non tolgono niente.


----------



## twinpeaks (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato il caso di quando  è una cosa loro e non tolgono niente alla famiglia.
> Proprio così non tolgono niente.


Vero, è una bella battuta che però esige dal tradito che la ascolta un grande senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vero, è una bella battuta che però esige dal tradito che la ascolta un grande senso dell'umorismo.


Ma anche un gran senso dell'ordine.
Altrimenti viene dura organizzare un paio di valigie con vestiti non tuoi,mentre ridi dell'esilarante affermazione....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Và bè, magari se ci vogliono tante sedute, magari mi fai uno sconto.


shhhhh
resti tra me e te ma ha me ha fatto tante sedute e non ho mai pagato
Al massimo qualche passaggio in auto


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> shhhhh
> resti tra me e te ma ha me ha fatto tante sedute e non ho mai pagato
> Al massimo qualche passaggio in auto


I soliti favoritismi, sarà perchè non sono biondo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> I soliti favoritismi, sarà perchè non sono biondo?


.
Le piacciono mori
Oppure le piaccio come guido e la mia macchina :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Le piacciono mori
> Oppure le piaccio come guido e la mia macchina :rotfl::rotfl:


Allora ho tutti i requisiti
1 Sò guidare
2 Sono moro
3 Occhi nocciola


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato il caso di quando  è una cosa loro e non tolgono niente alla famiglia.
> Proprio così non tolgono niente.


A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , cosa toglie alla famiglia ? È uno spazio suo che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


----------



## insane (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , cosa toglie alla famiglia ? È uno spazio suo che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


Tanto tutto, prima o poi, torna


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Allora ho tutti i requisiti
> 1 Sò guidare
> 2 Sono moro
> 3 Occhi nocciola


.
E' fatta:carneval:

Quando legge mi fa fuori :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tanto tutto, prima o poi, torna


minchia


----------



## trilobita (27 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tanto tutto, prima o poi, torna


Infatti..


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , *cosa toglie alla famiglia *? *È uno spazio suo* che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


Cambia la funzione della famiglia e il rapporto con essa.
Proprio per il neretto.
Un po' come cambia il rapporto con i genitori quando ci si fidanza.


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> minchia


?


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2017)

Semplificando con un modello numerico, ragionando come fossimo delle batterie.
Ognuno di noi diciamo che ricava dalle relazioni un tot di energia per arrivare allo stato di carica completa che è 100.
Da bambini piccoli quel 100 è soddisfatto dai genitori.
Un po' più grandicelli quel 100 è suddiviso con gli amici.
Da fidanzati il 100 dei genitori e amici è già decresciuto per permettere l'apporto del nuovo ingresso.
Senza fidanzati infatti si è depressi.
In una famiglia serena marito e figli e amici comuni contribuiscono in larga parte a quel 100.
Se entra l'amante, se ne prende una fetta, a volte anche abbondante, da tutti gli altri.
Questo perché a volte l'amante manda in sovraenergia, anche 120/150. E' quando crea euforia. Si tende velocemente a 100, ma non è detto sia a scapito dell'amante. Spesso l'amante al marito la parte di energia relativa.
Quando si svela il tradimento, l'energia si azzera per il traditore, crolla sotto zero per il tradito.
Se vi è distacco del traditore con i figli per l'amante, il sotto zero non può essere facilmente compensato da alcuno.
Se non vi è, col tempo si può recuperare risalendo.
La morte dei genitori fa calare l'energia. Capita di compensarla con amicizie, figli o amanti.
Difficilmente una persona che da 40 o 60 può riuscire a dare di più.
E' un modello semplificato per dedurre l'impatto delle relazioni.


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cambia la funzione della famiglia e il rapporto con essa.
> Proprio per il neretto.
> Un po' come cambia il rapporto con i genitori quando ci si fidanza.


Era un ragionare tra me e me a voce alta


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


.
quello di [MENTION=7037]insane[/MENTION] sembrava un portarmi sfiga


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> quello di [MENTION=7037]insane[/MENTION] sembrava un portarmi sfiga


Infatti L ho pensato pure io ?


----------



## iosolo (27 Aprile 2017)

Quello di non portar via nulla dipende proprio dal tipo di tradimento. 

Il mio essere coppia mentre c'era lei è stato completamente annullato. 
Mi ha tolto affetto, mi ha tolto intimità e contatto. 
Eravamo due estranei... e se anche il tutto è cominciato prima sicuramente nel momento in cui è subentrata un altra donna quella distanza si è allargata. 

Mi ha tolto inoltre serenità: i dubbi, le paure, le incertezze... i momenti che passava fuori di casa erano sempre di più. 
Ho passato un momento di inferno anche prima, in bilico tra il cercare di salvare il salvabile e la rabbia della delusione. 

Non so com'è stato per gli altri ma ci sono anche questi come tradimenti. 
Quelli che svuotano la coppia, e il compagno di conseguenza, da ogni possibile energia.


----------



## patroclo (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> quello di @_insane_ sembrava un portarmi sfiga



[video=youtube;eBP9QDSr0HI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBP9QDSr0HI[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eBP9QDSr0HI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBP9QDSr0HI[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fairman (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , cosa toglie alla famiglia ? È uno spazio suo che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


E che forse la mia età, sicuramente più avanzata rispetto a quella di molti di voi,
non mi consente di digerire bene molti sofismi lessicali.


----------



## insane (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> quello di @_insane_ sembrava un portarmi sfiga


Ma scherzi, non era riferito a -te-, perdonami se ti ho fatto credere altrimenti


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma scherzi, non era riferito a -te-, perdonami se ti ho fatto credere altrimenti


.
Ci ho sorriso, tranquillo


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , cosa toglie alla famiglia ? È uno spazio suo che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


Quindi la discriminante per te è farsi scoprire? Se pensi che il problema con tua moglie sia solo quello, perché sei ancora incerto sul ricominciare? Ha solo ricevuto un sms al momento sbagliato, dopotutto...


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi la discriminante per te è farsi scoprire? Se pensi che il problema con tua moglie sia solo quello, perché sei ancora incerto sul ricominciare? Ha solo ricevuto un sms al momento sbagliato, dopotutto...


La mia è una provocazione ed un modo di guardare al " successo " dalla parte di chi tradisce , almeno di chi tradisce  non mettendo in sottordine il marito o moglie ...


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia è una provocazione ed un modo di guardare al " successo " dalla parte di chi tradisce , almeno di chi tradisce  non mettendo in sottordine il marito o moglie ...



Quindi era ironico...


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi era ironico...


Sicuramente paradossale vista dal tradito , meno se visto dall altro . Cercare di capire, immedesimarsi in cosa prova . Al 99% dei casi non si tradisce contro ma per se stessi .... capire questo per se stessi .


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sicuramente paradossale vista dal tradito , meno se visto dall altro . Cercare di capire, immedesimarsi in cosa prova . Al 99% dei casi non si tradisce contro ma per se stessi .... capire questo per se stessi .


Peró se sei convibto che sia come hai scritto, e ci puó stare, mi sembra abbastanza ipocrita legare il tutto alla scoperta o meno...

Se credi che dopotutto non sia niente di cosí grave,non lo dovrebbe essere comunque, IMO...


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Peró se sei convibto che sia come hai scritto, e ci puó stare, mi sembra abbastanza ipocrita legare il tutto alla scoperta o meno...
> 
> Se credi che dopotutto non sia niente di cosí grave,non lo dovrebbe essere comunque, IMO...


Se devo arrivare ad una sintesi ho bisogno di capire anche la controparte , al netto di quello che può dire e dice le stesse cose che ho letto più volte qui ( lei no , non le ha lette ma le dice ugualmente )


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se devo arrivare ad una sintesi ho bisogno di capire anche la controparte , al netto di quello che può dire e dice le stesse cose che ho letto più volte qui ( lei no , non le ha lette ma le dice ugualmente )


Secondo me, devi capire come la pensi tu... Se la pensi come hai scritto, non dovresti avere problemi a riconciliarti, scoperta o meno... Boh...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Và bè, magari se ci vogliono tante sedute, magari mi fai uno sconto.


Faccio degli sconti...prezzi stracciati. :carneval:


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Questa mi è piaciuta, senza ironia. Hai ragione, ma vedi: tu paghi, ma NON sai per cosa paghi. Non lo sa neanche il tuo terapeuta. L'unica cosa che sa è che paghi per il suo tempo. Ma che cosa vuoi non solo non lo sai tu, non lo sa neanche lui, e se lo sapesse tu saresti fregato, perchè pagheresti per uno che ti dice cosa fare per tutta la vita, e costa molto di più.


Standing ovation.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Allora ho tutti i requisiti
> 1 Sò guidare
> 2 Sono moro
> 3 Occhi *nocciola*.


:inlove:


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ?


È scarantico rispetto all'anatRema di Insane


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> E' fatta:carneval:
> 
> Quando legge mi fa fuori :rotfl::rotfl:


Occhi nocciola non ho capito più niente :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cambia la funzione della famiglia e il rapporto con essa.
> Proprio per il neretto.
> Un po' come cambia il rapporto con i genitori quando ci si fidanza.


Vero.
Ho guardato un po' di foto di mio figlio si Instagram. Una vita senza di me. Ma è giusto. È la sua vita non la mia. Ma da un partner non è accettabile. Non lo trovo accettabile neanche se va a giocare a calcetto o a briscola perché mi aspetto che riporti a me quello che ha vissuto, se no non siamo coppia, partner, diventiamo parenti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Semplificando con un modello numerico, ragionando come fossimo delle batterie.
> Ognuno di noi diciamo che ricava dalle relazioni un tot di energia per arrivare allo stato di carica completa che è 100.
> Da bambini piccoli quel 100 è soddisfatto dai genitori.
> Un po' più grandicelli quel 100 è suddiviso con gli amici.
> ...


Bello:up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È scarantico rispetto all'anatRema di Insane


.
uno non tanto acculturato che deve pensare che tu hai detto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> uno non tanto acculturato che deve pensare che tu hai detto?


"È scaramantico rispetto all'anatema di Insane"
Si è fatta prestare l'iPhone di Carola.


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me, devi capire come la pensi tu... Se la pensi come hai scritto, non dovresti avere problemi a riconciliarti, scoperta o meno... Boh...


Va be , io sto facendo paradossi , cerco di vedere la cosa da altri aspetti e tu mi dai giudizi trancianti ...io la penso che non L ho più toccata da mesi ... ad eccezione di una volta , fatto con disperazione , non L ho più toccata e mi disturba solo il pensiero di essere in intimità ! Ok ? La sto pensando così !


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "È scaramantico rispetto all'anatema di Insane"
> Si è fatta prestare l'iPhone di Carola.


Era una battuta 

Nessuno mi capisce .....


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Va be , io sto facendo paradossi , cerco di vedere la cosa da altri aspetti e tu mi dai giudizi trancianti ...io la penso che non L ho più toccata da mesi ... ad eccezione di una volta , fatto con disperazione , non L ho più toccata e mi disturba solo il pensiero di essere in intimità ! Ok ? La sto pensando così !


Io non do nessun giudizio, tanto meno tranciante, peró ti leggo quasi piú confuso che all'inizio...


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non do nessun giudizio, tanto meno tranciante, peró ti leggo quasi piú confuso che all'inizio...


Non sono confuso , ci sono momenti in cui le novità mi fanno riflettere ... non mi riferisco al tradimento subito


----------



## marietto (27 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sono confuso , ci sono momenti in cui le novità mi fanno riflettere ... non mi riferisco al tradimento subito


Enigmatico... Ma non insisto...


----------



## francoff (27 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Enigmatico... Ma non insisto...


Grazie


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mente fredda non è che poi sia una falsità . Un tradimento come quello descritto da danny dove L altro vuole disintegrare la coppia e' una cosa. Ma uno tipo Farfalla se non scoperto , cosa toglie alla famiglia ? È uno spazio suo che non va a scardinare il rapporto con il marito .


Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose. 
(Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)

Le domande che forse ti fai: 

Uno, "separarsi è distruggere la famiglia, far soffrire i figli, etc. Però mi sembra impossibile riallacciare il rapporto di intimità e fiducia con mia moglie, non riesco a starle vicino, a toccarla. E se mi cercassi anche io una storia parallela? Cosa toglierei alla famiglia?"
Due, "In questo modo (vedi uno) potrei forse capire mia moglie, in un certo senso mettermi nei suoi panni".

Situazione uno: se ti fai una relazione parallela, tieni presente che metti una pietra tombale sulla possibilità di ritrovare l'intimità con tua moglie. E' possibile che tu non la ritrovi comunque, ma se ti fai un'amante a) non ne senti più il desiderio b) quando una persona ha una relazione parallela, quel che tace con il partner NON è soltanto la relazione parallela. Il non detto NON si può circoscrivere alla sola relazione segreta, ma si contagia, perchè per quanto ci si possa scindere, la nostra psiche non è fatta come un sommergibile, con i compartimenti stagni. Se devi autocensurarti sulla relazione col partner 2, il moto autocensurante diventa la premessa metodologica della tua relazione con il partner 1, interessa i ricordi, le associazioni di idee, le emozioni e i sentimenti. Ecco "cosa toglie alla famiglia" un tradimento: l'integralità della persona del traditore, che diventa una persona effettivamente diversa, anche se gli altri magari non se ne accorgono. Hai presente il vecchio film "L'invasione degli ultracorpi", con i baccelloni alieni che copiano i terrestri, i quali sembrano uguali a prima ma sono alieni? E gli unici che se ne accorgono sono le persone che amavano gli originali perchè sentono a pelle che qualcosa non va? Ecco, più o meno così. 
Se hai bisogno di vendicarti e di sentirti di nuovo virile, cosa comprensibilissima, molto meglio pagarsi qualche donna, anche perchè in queste condizioni di spirito è improbabile che tu possa stringere una relazione profonda e stabile con un'altra donna, e non sei più un ragazzino, se ti separi è di questo che hai bisogno, non di avventurette e di casini. 


Situazione due: diventare un traditore anche tu non ti fa capire meglio tua moglie. Può fartela odiare di meno, questo sì, perchè le avrai reso la pariglia. Ma le emozioni che proveresti tu non saranno mai le emozioni che ha provato lei, per la ragione semplice che tu sei tu e lei è lei, e punto. Le emozioni e i sentimenti che tua moglie ha provato con il suo amante non li conoscerai MAI. Questa è una realtà alla quale devi rassegnarti.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose.
> (Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)
> 
> Le domande che forse ti fai:
> ...


Chiaro e lampante come sempre. :up:

La parte in neretto è da imparare a memoria.


----------



## trilobita (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiaro e lampante come sempre. :up:
> 
> La parte in neretto è da imparare a memoria.


Confermo.


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose.
> (Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)
> 
> Le domande che forse ti fai:
> ...


Sto creando una tweenpeaks compilation. Sallo! :inlove:


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose.
> (Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)
> 
> Le domande che forse ti fai:
> ...


Mi unisco al coro, grazie dei tuoi interventi sono davvero illuminanti.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :inlove:



Mai nessuno mi aveva inviato una faccetta così


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> *Le emozioni e i sentimenti che tua moglie ha provato con il suo amante non li conoscerai MAI. Questa è una realtà alla quale devi rassegnarti*.


Ho eliminato il resto, per me ormai appartiene al passato.

La parte in grassetto, invece, è ancora ben viva.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose.
> (Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)
> 
> Le domande che forse ti fai:
> ...


Chi è aduso a dire che tanto un tradimento non toglie niente a nessuno, ha trovato nel sottolineato una risposta,
questa è la verità.
Se non piace possiamo intortarcela come vogliamo per autoassolverci.


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Aprile 2017)

Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. E' il buonsenso della nonna. Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. E' il buonsenso della nonna. Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


Quando scrissi una cosa del genere tempo fa fui tempestato di affermazioni del tipo "se mia nonna avesse avuto le ruote sarebbe stata una carriola". 
In effetti ultimamente è proprio il buonsenso che latita.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. *E' il buonsenso della nonna.* Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


Ovvero la strada più corta.
:up:


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando scrissi una cosa del genere tempo fa fui tempestato di affermazioni del tipo "se mia nonna avesse avuto le ruote sarebbe stata una carriola".
> In effetti ultimamente è proprio il buonsenso che latita.


Io ho il vantaggio che essendo psicoanalista posso dire cose di elementare buonsenso senza sentirmi ribattere che sono un povero coglione superato, perchè secondo il senso comune (principale nemico del buonsenso, oggi) lo psicoanalista la sa sempre lunghissima (falso perchè dipende dalla persona, la psicoanalisi non è la matematica dove 2+2 fa sempre 4) 
Il buonsenso è uno strumento preziosissimo, e nella maggioranza delle situazioni ti dà l'informazione giusta. Il problema odierno è questo: a) il buonsenso parla solo se la persona è abbastanza ben centrata, e oggi molti non lo sono b) il senso comune odierno, cioè l'ideologia corrente, è totalmente antitetica al buonsenso perchè presuppone l'esistenza di un tipo umano che in realtà non può esistere (e per fortuna). Di qui linfinite confusioni, anche molto dolorose.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Io ho il vantaggio che essendo psicoanalista posso dire cose di elementare buonsenso senza sentirmi ribattere che sono un povero coglione superato, perchè secondo il senso comune (principale nemico del buonsenso, oggi) lo psicoanalista la sa sempre lunghissima (falso perchè dipende dalla persona, la psicoanalisi non è la matematica dove 2+2 fa sempre 4)
> Il buonsenso è uno strumento preziosissimo, e nella maggioranza delle situazioni ti dà l'informazione giusta. Il problema odierno è questo: a) il buonsenso parla solo se la persona è abbastanza ben centrata, e oggi molti non lo sono b) il senso comune odierno, cioè l'ideologia corrente, è totalmente antitetica al buonsenso perchè presuppone l'esistenza di un tipo umano che in realtà non può esistere (e per fortuna). Di qui linfinite confusioni, anche molto dolorose.


Diciamo anche che il buonsenso e la morale,  oggi, sono concetti "liquidi".


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che il buonsenso e la morale,  oggi, sono concetti "liquidi".


Buonsenso e morale possono essere declinati in modi anche molto diversi, e possono essere in contrasto anche frontale fra di loro. Entrambi però prevedono, per esistere, che non si pensino cose totalmente irrealistiche e assurde su come siamo fatti. Per esempio, è totalmente irrealistico e assurdo pensare che esistano gli individui irrelati ai legami di sangue, affetti, cultura, lingua, etc. Questi sono individui che NON esistono. L'unica esistenza che hanno è virtuale, cioè sono o finzioni giuridico-economiche (il firmatario di un contratto) o finzioni mediatico-politiche (la star internazionale, il personaggio cosmopolita). Se un essere umano realmente esistente prova a diventare così si danneggia seriamente la psiche, perde quel minimo di centro di gravità che gli consente di ascoltare la voce del buonsenso, e si confeziona una morale che forse si attaglia agli abitanti del pianeta Sirio ma non a quelli del pianeta Terra.


----------



## Divì (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. E' il buonsenso della nonna. Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


Per non trasformare il sano buon senso in banale qualunquismo ci vuole però del talento. Permettici di riconoscertelo. 



spleen ha detto:


> Quando scrissi una cosa del genere tempo fa fui tempestato di affermazioni del tipo "se mia nonna avesse avuto le ruote sarebbe stata una carriola".
> In effetti ultimamente è proprio il buonsenso che latita.


Come non quotarti?


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che il buonsenso e la morale,  oggi, sono concetti "liquidi".





twinpeaks ha detto:


> Buonsenso e morale possono essere declinati in modi anche molto diversi, e possono essere in contrasto anche frontale fra di loro. Entrambi però prevedono, per esistere, che non si pensino cose totalmente irrealistiche e assurde su come siamo fatti. Per esempio, è totalmente irrealistico e assurdo pensare che esistano gli individui irrelati ai legami di sangue, affetti, cultura, lingua, etc. Questi sono individui che NON esistono. L'unica esistenza che hanno è virtuale, cioè sono o finzioni giuridico-economiche (il firmatario di un contratto) o finzioni mediatico-politiche (la star internazionale, il personaggio cosmopolita). Se un essere umano realmente esistente prova a diventare così si danneggia seriamente la psiche, perde quel minimo di centro di gravità che gli consente di ascoltare la voce del buonsenso, e si confeziona una morale che forse si attaglia agli abitanti del pianeta Sirio ma non a quelli del pianeta Terra.


Siamo portati a pensare che siano concetti liquidi perchè la tendenza ultimamente è quella di personalizzare e non a rendere oggettivo.
Dentro un calderone che ultimamente prevede tutto ed il contrario di tutto abbiamo barattato la "religione natural"e ed i principi di comportamente facilmente riferibili al bene comune di tutti con il personalismo e l' autogiustificazionismo.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Per non trasformare il sano buon senso in banale qualunquismo ci vuole però del talento. Permettici di riconoscertelo.
> 
> 
> 
> Come non quotarti?


E' vero, bisogna riconoscere il talento quando lo si incontra.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Siamo portati a pensare che siano concetti liquidi perchè la tendenza ultimamente è quella di personalizzare e non a rendere oggettivo.
> Dentro un calderone che ultimamente prevede tutto ed il contrario di tutto abbiamo barattato la "religione natural"e ed i principi di comportamente facilmente riferibili al bene comune di tutti con il personalismo e l' autogiustificazionismo.


E' proprio quello che penso, esplicitato nei particolari.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Siamo portati a pensare che siano concetti liquidi perchè la tendenza *ultimamente* è quella di personalizzare e non a rendere oggettivo.
> Dentro un calderone che ultimamente prevede tutto ed il contrario di tutto abbiamo barattato la "religione natural"e ed i principi di comportamente facilmente riferibili al bene comune di tutti con il personalismo e l' autogiustificazionismo.


Proiettiamoci nel passato.
Di un film così cosa ne pensi?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGpVXrgl2Y


(I bambini ci guardano - Vittorio De Sica, 1943)


----------



## spleen (28 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Proiettiamoci nel passato.
> Di un film così cosa ne pensi?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGpVXrgl2Y
> 
> ...


Che tradotto in russo come il link che hai postato ha un effetto surreale. (Che su un film neorealista è tutto a che dire!)   

Direi una "catechesi di umanità" (cit).


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Che tradotto in russo come il link che hai postato ha un effetto surreale. (Che su un film neorealista è tutto a che dire!)
> 
> Direi una "catechesi di umanità" (cit).



:carneval:
Mannaggia... io ho il DVD, spero ci siano altre edizioni on line nella lingua originale.


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Che tradotto in russo come il link che hai postato ha un effetto surreale. (Che su un film neorealista è tutto a che dire!)
> 
> Direi una "catechesi di umanità" (cit).


Come dire: tutto il mondo è paese e (quasi) in tutte le culture i valori familiari percepiti e ri-trasmessi ai bambini sono comuni. Vediamo quanti svedesi fanno lo "svedese" quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti e la famiglia.....


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. E' il buonsenso della nonna. Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


Domanda facile facile,parafrasando il proverbio (cinese mi pare), secondo il quale: "È successo un fatto grave...è possibile porvi rimedio? Se si, perché prendersela...lavoriamo per rimediarvi.Non è possibile porvi rimedio: è irreparabile....quindi sarebbe inutile prendersela,non servirà!" Morale: se il tradimento di mia moglie deriva dalla SUA consapevolezza del fatto che il nostro rapporto fosse terminato già prima di tale evento,non dovrei arrabbiarmi poiché non c'è rimedio; parimenti  dovrei arrabbiarmi per il fatto che il tradimento estemporaneo (non programmato in virtù della presa d'atto della fine "unilaterale" del rapporto) abbia ics motivazioni che, testimoniano la mancanza di qualche elemento più o meno ritenuto importante , o tale percepito.Ma....se non mi arrabbio e  consapevolmente capisco che non  c'è recupero,oppure mi arrabbio tentando un recupero possibile ma, lo inficio appunto con l'arrabbiatura che mi porta a rinfacciare ,ad avere difficoltà nel riprendere l'intimità pregiudicata dalla visione  incalzante di un altro al posto mio con lei, che differenza c'è?
Questo nel caso della coppia scoppiata o sulla via di tale esito. Sempre una vita di m@rda di tratta. 
Quindi, sono altre le motivazioni già dette e ridette che "legano" ancora la coppia....lammore c'entra poco...


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Domanda facile facile,parafrasando il proverbio (cinese mi pare), secondo il quale: "È successo un fatto grave...è possibile porvi rimedio? Se si, perché prendersela...lavoriamo per rimediarvi.Non è possibile porvi rimedio: è irreparabile....quindi sarebbe inutile prendersela,non servirà!" Morale: se il tradimento di mia moglie deriva dalla SUA consapevolezza del fatto che il nostro rapporto fosse terminato già prima di tale evento,non dovrei arrabbiarmi poiché non c'è rimedio; parimenti  dovrei arrabbiarmi per il fatto che il tradimento estemporaneo (non programmato in virtù della presa d'atto della fine "unilaterale" del rapporto) abbia ics motivazioni che, testimoniano la mancanza di qualche elemento più o meno ritenuto importante , o tale percepito.Ma....se non mi arrabbio e  consapevolmente capisco che non  c'è recupero,oppure mi arrabbio tentando un recupero possibile ma, lo inficio appunto con l'arrabbiatura che mi porta a rinfacciare ,ad avere difficoltà nel riprendere l'intimità pregiudicata dalla visione  incalzante di un altro al posto mio con lei, che differenza c'è?
> Questo nel caso della coppia scoppiata o sulla via di tale esito. Sempre una vita di m@rda di tratta.
> Quindi, sono altre le motivazioni già dette e ridette che "legano" ancora la coppia....lammore c'entra poco...


La domanda era evidentemente retorica e me ne scuso,  ma gradirei un parere di uno "specialista" come twinpeaks.


----------



## twinpeaks (28 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La domanda era evidentemente retorica e me ne scuso,  ma gradirei un parere di uno "specialista" come twinpeaks.


La nonna non è cinese, e quindi fa posto alle normali reazioni emotive. Nessuno fa il calcolo costi/benefici in una situazione simile, perlomeno non prima che il tempo l abbia fatta sedimentare.


----------



## stany (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La nonna non è cinese, e quindi fa posto alle normali reazioni emotive. Nessuno fa il calcolo costi/benefici in una situazione simile, perlomeno non prima che il tempo l abbia fatta sedimentare.


Grazie... Il normale a volte viene percepito come aggravante che,anziché riequilibrare laddove esistano spiragli,la relazione,finisce per affossarla definitivamente. Con tutta la buona volontà.Vorrei essere io cinese,zen,buddista ecc...(posto che anche loro riescano a comportarsi da svedesi in tali frangenti).


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi ultimi interventi sulla tua vicenda. Se non capisco male, ti stai chiedendo due cose.
> (Se invece capisco male, cosa possibilissima visto che non ho la palla di cristallo e non intercetto il tuo cellulare, come non detto e scusa.)
> 
> Le domande che forse ti fai:
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Chiaro e lampante come sempre. :up:
> 
> La parte in neretto è da imparare a memoria.


Inoppugnabile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Mai nessuno mi aveva inviato una faccetta così


È colpa degli occhi nocciola.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie dei consensi. Specifico però che quanto scrivo non è sapienza esoterica che si acquisisce solo con millanta anni di psicoanalisi, autoanalisi, iniziazioni mistiche, etc. E' il buonsenso della nonna. Quando non sapete cosa pensare su questo tipo di cose, chiedetevi: cosa ne penserebbe la nonna? E 90 su 100 la risposta sarà la giusta.


:up: Concordo :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come dire: tutto il mondo è paese e (quasi) in tutte le culture i valori familiari percepiti e ri-trasmessi ai bambini sono comuni. Vediamo quanti svedesi fanno lo "svedese" quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti e la famiglia.....


L'ho già detto che mi piace la serie svedese/danese The bridge, sono proprio come noi.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È colpa degli occhi nocciola.


Bè non è  l'unica colpa  che ho.


----------



## stany (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho già detto che mi piace la serie svedese/danese The bridge, sono proprio come noi.


Vero, l'avevo letto. Più prosaicamente: facile fare il fr@cio col cul@ degli altri....


----------



## stany (29 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, l'avevo letto. Più prosaicamente: facile fare il fr@cio col cul@ degli altri....


Nel senso che anche il proverbiale distacco emozionale di questi ,come dici, non vale per quando vi siano coinvolti in prima persona. A parole siamo tutti svedesi o zen....ma nei fatti.....


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Nel senso che anche il proverbiale distacco emozionale di questi ,come dici, non vale per quando vi siano coinvolti in prima persona. *A parole siamo tutti svedesi o zen*....ma nei fatti.....


Già che ci siamo, la nonna dice che più diciamo di essere svedesi a parole, meno lo siamo nei fatti. Con i sentimenti e le emozioni poco simpatiche, poco onorevoli, o politicamente scorrette, bisogna fare conoscenza, ammettere che ci sono (anzitutto a noi stessi) e allora possono diventare nostre amiche, o almeno nemiche meno temibili.


----------



## stany (29 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo, la nonna dice che più diciamo di essere svedesi a parole, meno lo siamo nei fatti. Con i sentimenti e le emozioni poco simpatiche, poco onorevoli, o politicamente scorrette, bisogna fare conoscenza, ammettere che ci sono (anzitutto a noi stessi) e allora possono diventare nostre amiche, o almeno nemiche meno temibili.


Mhh....lavoro duro! Proverò seriamente a darmi alla meditazione,proverò.
Grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché in questo caso,tu ragioni per utopie,io per realtà,distorte dall'ignoranza quanto vuoi,ma realtà.
> Se il povero,negletto e bistrattato Dario,ha sentito il bisogno di svelare l'arcano alla collega,per quale motivo?
> Aveva forse voglia di farsi dare dello stronzo idiota dagli astanti,oppure convinto che questo lo elevasse a figo,minchiaaaa,me so' trombato la moglie del capo,sto stronzo,e manco se n'è accorto,er cornutazzo....
> Mie fantasie o modo arcaico ma diffusissimo nel mondo maschile di pensare???
> Se rispondi fantasie,insulti la tua e mia,seppur flebile,intelligenza...


O forse voleva trombarsi anche la collega.,...


----------

